# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Helsingin raitioliikenteen laajuus 2019?

## 339-DF

Virallisesti Helsinki suunnittelee lukuisia raitioliikenteen laajennuksia, jotka tosin käytännössä näyttävät siirtyvän vuosittain aina juuri sen verran eteenpäin, ettei niiden todellista suunnittelua tarvitse ihan vielä aloittaa. Jonkinlainen pyrkimys raitioliikenteen laajentamisesta Jätkäsaaressa, Hernesaareen, Ilmalaan, Kalasatamaan, Topeliuksenkadulle ja Munkkivuoreen on kuitenkin olemassa. Suurempia hankkeita olisivat Laajasalon raitiotie sekä jokeri.

Todellisuudessa HSL tilaa vuosi vuodelta aina vähemmän raitioliikennettä. Kun vielä vuoden 2012 joulukuussa oli samanaikaisesti ulkona 98 vaunua (ruuhka-aikaan), pieneni määrä tälle vuodelle siten, että joulukuussa 2013 se on 93 vaunua ja uusimpien talousarvioiden perusteella joulukuussa 2014 enää 91 vaunua. Vuoromäärän väheneminen ei johdu esimerkiksi liikenteen nopeutumisesta  aikataulunmukainen nopeus on pikemminkin ollut laskemaan kuin nousemaan päin. Käytännössä pienempi vuoromäärä merkitsee siis pidempiä vuorovälejä, pienempiä lähtömääriä ja huonompaa palvelutasoa.

Mitä Sinä ennustat  kuinka monta raitiovaunua Helsingissä on päivittäin liikenteessä joulukuun 2019 tilanteessa eli juuri ennen vuosikymmenen vaihdetta ja aikana, jolloin poikkeusreitit kisko- ym töiden vuoksi ovat epätodennäköisiä? "Päivittäin" merkitsee arjen ruuhka-aikaa eli sitä aikaa, kun vuoroja on ulkona eniten.

Kuten aina, perustelut ovat tervetulleita.

----------


## ess

Vaunukoon suurentumisen myötä on aivan luonnollista että vuoromäärä pienenee. Näin saadaan myös tuotettua täsmällisempää liikennettä. Pitää myös ottaa huomioon että elämänmeno on muuttunut vähemmän ruuhkapainotteiseksi. Itse lähtisinkin poistamaan ruuhkavuoroja ja vastaavasti lisäämään kokopäivävuoroja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vaunukoon suurentumisen myötä on aivan luonnollista että vuoromäärä pienenee.


Paitsi jos sitä vaunukokoa pitäisi kasvattaa kasvaneen matkustajamäärän takia. Näin käsittääkseni on tilanne nelosella ja kympillä.

----------


## 339-DF

Oma arvaukseni perustuu siihen, että vuoden 2015 uusittu linjasto niistää pois seitsemän ruuhkavuoroa. Sen verran on muistaakseni nyt liikenteessä linjoilla 6 ja 8 ja kehityskulku on luonnollinen, kun ensin otetaan ruuhkia pois linjoilta 4 ja 10, sitten 7. Seuraavana siis 6 ja 8, ovat ne sitten uusitussa linjastossa missä muodossa tahansa.

Laajennuksista voisi tällä vuosikymmenellä toteua yksi, joko Topelius tai Telakkakatu. Arvaan, että Topeliuksenkatu on 2 vaunua (yksi neloselta, toinen kympiltä; seiskan jäljelle jäävät ainokaiset ruuhkavuorot kokopäiväisiksi ja 10 min vv) ja Telakkakatu tilapäisellä päätepysäkillä Eiranrannassa 2 vaunua (eli 6:lle 1 lisää ja 1A:lta 3 pois; eteläinen päätepysäkki Kauppatorilla). Riippuen siitä vuoden 2015 remontista nuo linjanumerot voivat olla jotain muuta kuin tässä, mutta perusperiaate siis tämä.

Näin saadaan 9172=82.

Jos joku riittävän korkea taho puuttuu asiaan, niin Kalasatama ja/tai Ilmalakin saattaa ehtiä ennen vuotta 2020, mutta tällä hetkellä se ei näytä minusta todennäköiseltä.




> Paitsi jos sitä vaunukokoa pitäisi kasvattaa kasvaneen matkustajamäärän takia. Näin käsittääkseni on tilanne nelosella ja kympillä.


Ihannemaailmassa nelosta ja kymppiä ajettaisiin nykyistä reilusti suuremmilla vaunuilla ja 7,5 min välein. Matka-aika pohjoiselta päätepysäkiltä keskustaan voisi olla esim. 4 minuuttia vähemmän kuin nyt. Ja rengaslinjat olisi siivottu Manskulta pois. Tällöin vaunumäärä pienenisi roimasti mutta palvelutaso olisi oikeastaan nykyistä parempi.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Toivon, ettei kelvotonta museohidasratikkaa rakenneta metriäkään lisää, ja päällekkäinen tai heikon käyttöasteen liikenne lakkautetaan.

Mitä vähemmän nykymallista liikennettä, sitä parempi. Ja niihin jäljelle jätettäviin vilkkaisiin korridoreihin oikeasti suuria, tilavia ja nopeita vaunuja ja liikennettä, jolla ei HKL-Museoliikenteen kanssa ole mitään yhteistä nimittäjää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toivon, ettei kelvotonta museohidasratikkaa rakenneta metriäkään lisää, ja päällekkäinen tai heikon käyttöasteen liikenne lakkautetaan.


Tässä meillä on yllättäen yhteinen toive. Hassuintahan on se, että nämä 2000-luvulla rakennetut osuudet ovat itse asiassa huonommin suunniteltuja kuin vanhat radat. Se on siinä mielessä ymmärrettävää, että kaikki se osaaminen, jonka turvin raitiotiet Helsingissä rakennettiin 1930-luvulle mennessä ja jonka turvin niitä oli tarkoitus laadukkaasti laajentaa sotien jälkeen 1950-luvulla (miksei laajennettu, siitä enemmän syyskuun Raitiossa, ja on muuten aika yllättävä juttu), hävisi vuosikymmenten saatossa niin, että kun vuonna 1976 vihdoin tehtiin pieni pätkä uudisrataa, niin siitä osaamisesta oli vain rippeet jäljellä. Ei myöskään ollut tarvetta siirtää kaupunkisuunnittelun raitiotieosaamista nuoremmille tekijöille, kun ei raitiotietä rakennettu. Niinpä nyt ollaan tilanteessa, jossa liikennesuunnittelijat eivät ymmärrä raitioteistä oikeastaan mitään muuta kuin sen, että ratikat ovat kivoja ja sympaattisia. Raitiotieosaamista edustaa sitten yksi ylityöllistetty nuori suunnittelija, jonka pitäisi jaksaa iskeä nyrkkiä pöytään kymmenen kertaa päivässä. Ei oikein onnistu.

Varsinkin Topeliuksen kohdalla olen yrittänyt muodostaa mielipidettä siitä, pitäisikö vaatia sen tekemistä laadukkaasti vai tyytyä siihen sekakaistamössöön, jota KSV piirtelee. Vaikka jälkimmäinen suorastaan itkettää, niin silläkin saavutettaisiin se tavoite, ettei Manskulla/lta tarvitse jatkuvasti kääntyä. Joskus huonokin uudisrata on parempi kuin ei mitään. Sen sijaan esimerkiksi Ilmalan, Kalasataman ja Laajasalon suhteen tilanne on päivänselvä: jos ainoa toteutusvaihtoehto on se roska, joita olen nänhyt liikennesuunnittelijoiden tuottavan, on parempi jättää radat kokonaan tekemättä ja tehdä vasta sitten joskus, kun uusi liikennesuunnittelijapolvi ehkä ymmärtää, millaiset liikennöintilosuhteet raitiovaunu ansaitsee.

Sami muuten, tuo päällekkäisen heikon käyttöasteen liikenteen lakkauttaminen merkitsisi sitä, että valtava määrä seutubusseja ja myös kaupungin sisäisiä busseja pitäisi katkaista Ruskeasuolle ja Arabian tienoille. Siihen ei vielä olla oltu valmiita.

----------


## Ketorin

> Ilmalan, Kalasataman ja Laajasalon suhteen tilanne on päivänselvä: jos ainoa toteutusvaihtoehto on se roska, joita olen nänhyt liikennesuunnittelijoiden tuottavan, on parempi jättää radat kokonaan tekemättä ja tehdä vasta sitten joskus, kun uusi liikennesuunnittelijapolvi ehkä ymmärtää, millaiset liikennöintilosuhteet raitiovaunu ansaitsee.


Ilmalassa on se hyvä puoli, että  kun silta viimein uusitaan, johon kai raitiotie on sidottu, niin ratapihalle nousee silloin uusia taloja jo siihen malliin, ettei ole kysettäkään, etteikö kiskoja vedetäisi ennemmin Pasilankadun reunaa ja Maistraatintorin koukkaus jää vaikka pois. Jos jossain on vignolia siihen mennessä, niin sinne tulee myös. Ei tosin kyllä taida olla.

Kalasatama taas, mitä siellä voi tehdä, kun rakennettu ympäristö on niin vihamielistä kuin vain mahdollista?

----------


## Knightrider

Pasilaan voisi tehdä uuden sillan aseman edestä Ilmalaan päin, suoraan Kyllikinportille. Yksiraiteinenkin silta riittäisi, jos se toisi huomattavia säästöjä. Siltaa pääsisi oikaisemaan kätevästi sekä seiska että ysijatke, eikä tarvitsisi lakkautaa Länsi-Pasilan lenkkiä, jolla kuitenkin on aina asiakkaita. Suorempaa yhteyttä Nordenskiöldinkadulle tarjoaa joka tapauksessa nippu bussilinjoja, jotka saisivat nykyisen sillan käyttöönsä. Busseille sillan itäpäässä järjestettäisiin n. 100 m bussikaista alkaen risteyksestä, toimien samalla pysäkkitaskuna. Länsipäässä ratkaisuksi Pasilankadun Palkkatilanportti-pysäkkitaskun venyttäminen molemmista päistä 100-metriseksi bussikaistaksi sillalle päin. Kun yksinkertaiset metallin tunnistavat silmukat bussikaistalla tunnistaisivat bussin, antaisi liikennevalo buss(e)ille etuudet sillalle autoliikenteen ohi. Sillan kapasiteetti ei ole niin tukossa, että koko silta pitäisi sen vuoksi nelikaistoittaa tai kieltää kokonaan henkilöautoliikenteeltä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pasilaan voisi tehdä uuden sillan aseman edestä Ilmalaan päin, suoraan Kyllikinportille.


Siihen vain taitaa jo olla tulossa pari hiton korkeaa taloa eteen. Sinänsä toki hyvä idea ja voisi saada jotain elämääkin niiden tornien väliin. En toki katsomatta tiedä, mahtuisiko se talojen väliin jotenkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllikinportti aivan samalla korkeudella kuin Rautatieläisenäkatu (vahingossako?). Paikalle onkin tulossa katuyhteys radan ali. Jos tuolla kadulla olisi raitiotie, rengaslinja voisi kulkea sen kautta. Yhteys asemalle säilyisi pohjoiskautta, asema ja kaukojunathan ovat vaikka miten pitkiä ja yhteys tuolta asemalaitureille on jo olemassa. Messukeskus ei enää tuntuisi niin sakkolenkiltä ja Länsi-Pasila Pasilanraitioineen tulisi palveltua kuin itsestään. 

Ilmalan linja taas olisi suunnitellulla reitillä AsemapäällikönkatusiltaPasilankatu. Jos vaihtotarvetta raitiolinjojen välillä on, toimii Kyllikinportti vaihtopysäkkinä.

Mutta ei. Siitä kadusta tulee niin kapea, ettei sinne saada ratikkakaistoja.  :Sad:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllikinportti aivan samalla korkeudella kuin Rautatieläisenäkatu (vahingossako?).


Miten ne suhtautuvat Veturitiehen, erityisesti sen tulevaisuuden versioon? Mahtuvatko ne sen yli?

----------


## 339-DF

> Miten ne suhtautuvat Veturitiehen, erityisesti sen tulevaisuuden versioon? Mahtuvatko ne sen yli?


Uuden Veturitien liikennesuunnitelmassa on +-risteys.

Vanhaa Veturitietä tuo uusi väylä tuskin pääsee näkemään.

Kyllikinportin jatkekin on hankalimmalla kohdalla (rautatien alitus) parhaimmillaan viisikaistainen + fillarit + jalkakäytävät + keskikoroke, eli onhan se aika makuasia, mahtuuko sinne ratikkakaistat vai ei.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllikinportin jatkekin on hankalimmalla kohdalla (rautatien alitus) parhaimmillaan viisikaistainen + fillarit + jalkakäytävät + keskikoroke, eli onhan se aika makuasia, mahtuuko sinne ratikkakaistat vai ei.


Varsinkin, jos ajattelee että siitä tekisi joukkoliikennekadun ja ohjaisi autot kokonaan nykyiselle sillalle. Tosin ongelmaksi saattaa muodostua tuo Veturitien risteys, koska liikennesuunnittelijoille tuottanee suurta henkistä tuskaa tehdä sille heidän uusimmalle kaupunkimotarilleen ratikoiden tasoristeystä kunnon liikennevaloetuuksin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Varsinkin, jos ajattelee että siitä tekisi joukkoliikennekadun ja ohjaisi autot kokonaan nykyiselle sillalle.


Olisi se siltakin ihan hyvä leventää niin, että saadaan Ilmalan ratikka sinne ja siitä Pasilankadulle. Silloin ratikat palvelisivat aika monipuolisesti kaikki kolme Pasilaa.

Pasilan liikennesuunnittelussa merkillepantavaa on se, että siellä on mahdollisimman paljon pyritty piirtämään yhteiskaistoja busseille ja ratikoille  siis tekemään juuri sitä, mitä kansainvälinen suunnittelukulttuuri varoo viimeiseen asti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olisi se siltakin ihan hyvä leventää niin, että saadaan Ilmalan ratikka sinne ja siitä Pasilankadulle.


En ihan nyt heti keksi miksi sen ysin pitäisi tuossa tilanteessa kulkea Pasilansiltaa. On aika sekavaa, jos Pasilan asemalle tulee kaksi ratikkalinjaa ja jotka ohittavat aseman täysin eri puolilta (vaikkeivät varsinaisesti samaan suuntaan menekään). Ihan yhtä hyvinhän se ysikin voi ajaa nykyistä reittiään mutta jatkaa vain Messukeskukselta suoraan. Ei siinä menetetä kuin yksi pysäkki, Esterinportti (jolta on kuitenkin yhteys edelleen keskustaan), mutta vastineeksi saadaan Messukeskukselle (ja Haaga-Helialle) jatkossakin yhteys Kallioon ja uusi yhteys Ilmalaan.

Ongelmaksi tuossa vain tulee, että 58 ja tulevaisuuden 500 (menipä raiteilla tai kumipyörillä) ei oikein jaksaisi koukata aseman pohjoispuolen kautta. Sikäli tietysti ysikin voisi jäädä Pasilansillalle, mutta vähän sekava siitä tulee, jos seiska menisikin ihan eri paikasta. (Ja nykyinen sekavuus bussi- ja ratikkapysäkkien kanssa ei ole peruste tehdä asiat jatkossakin huonosti...)

----------


## 339-DF

> Vuoromäärän väheneminen ei johdu esimerkiksi liikenteen nopeutumisesta  aikataulunmukainen nopeus on pikemminkin ollut laskemaan kuin nousemaan päin.


Tämä kaipaa hiukan korjausta. Vuoden 2010 pohjan (13,70 km/h) jälkeen raitioliikenteen aikataulunmukainen keskinopeus on ollut tasaisessa, joskin hyvin maltillisessa kasvussa. Tämänhetkinen luku on 14,74 km/h.

Tuo merkitsee sitä, että esimerkiksi linjan 4 kierroksesta (16,8 km) tippuu aika tarkkaan 5 minuuttia pois. Se siis jo itsessään perustelee yhden ruuhkavuoron vähennyksen  jos vuoroväli vielä olisi tuon 5 min.

----------


## Ketorin

> Kyllikinportti aivan samalla korkeudella kuin Rautatieläisenäkatu (vahingossako?). Paikalle onkin tulossa katuyhteys radan ali. Jos tuolla kadulla olisi raitiotie, rengaslinja voisi kulkea sen kautta. Yhteys asemalle säilyisi pohjoiskautta, asema ja kaukojunathan ovat vaikka miten pitkiä ja yhteys tuolta asemalaitureille on jo olemassa. Messukeskus ei enää tuntuisi niin sakkolenkiltä ja Länsi-Pasila Pasilanraitioineen tulisi palveltua kuin itsestään.


Tämä olisi tietenkin ideaalista, mutta tarvitseeko sitä sanoa ääneen, että ei taida asenneilmapiiri ratikalle olla niin lämmin, että sille varataan tilaa tunnelista, varsinkin kun on jo tuo olemassa oleva yhteys Pasilan siltaa ja sen levennyssuunnitelma.

Toinen vaihtoehto on kai, jos joskus jonku suora linjan (tiederatikka?) tarvitsee päästä nopeasti Pasilan läpi, Asemapäällikön katua ja siitä nurmikon yli loikkien Mäkelänkadulle ja Radanrakentajantiestä luovuttaisiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä olisi tietenkin ideaalista, mutta tarvitseeko sitä sanoa ääneen, että ei taida asenneilmapiiri ratikalle olla niin lämmin, että sille varataan tilaa tunnelista, varsinkin kun on jo tuo olemassa oleva yhteys Pasilan siltaa ja sen levennyssuunnitelma.


Enhän mä hurjimmissa unissanikaan kuvittele, että Helsinki kykenisi toteuttamaan jotain tuollaista. Mutta onhan se silti hyvä miettiä ja ymmärtää, mikä olisi ideaali ratkaisu. Tietää sitten, mistä on jääty paitsi ja ymmärtää, minkätasoista on se, mihin on tyydyttävä.

----------


## 339-DF

Sikäli kun luonnosta https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...014_2015_1.pdf oikein tulkitsin, niin syksy 2014 tuo Helsinki-otsikon alla liikennöiville linjoille kahden raitiovaunuvuoron vähennyksen ja kahdeksan bussin lisäyksen. Kertonee jotain HSL:n painopisteistä.

Jos joku jaksaa, olisi kiva nähdä vastaavat luvut muutaman viime vuoden liikennöintisuunnitelmista. Trendihän on ollut sama jo vuosia ja todennäköisesti käynnissä oleva ratikkalinjastosuunnitelma sitä vielä kiihdyttää entisestään.

----------


## Albert

> HKL:n, HSL:n ja  kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston tämän hetken yhteinen näkemys on, että  raitiovaunuverkoston laajentumisen jälkeen huipputunnin vaunutarve on  136 vaunua, jolloin kokonaisvaunumääräksi muodostuu 160 vaunua (käyttöaste 85%). HKL:llä on tällä hetkellä 129 liikennöitävää raitiovaunua.


Tässä siis kaavaillaan tulevan Koskelan varikon laajuutta.
No näistä "suunnitelmistahan" tiedämme mitä ajatella. Ja varmasti ennen vuotta 2019 ei ole toteutunut yhtään mitään. Aikajana tuossa ns suunnitelmassa on 20 vuotta, eli no joo...?
Nykyisellä kalustolla samalla käyttöasteella kai päästäisiin johonkin 105 vaunuun. Vai laskenko aivan pieleen? Vuoroja ei huipputunnilla liene läheskään noin monta. Eli vaunujako on sitten ihan liikaa nyt?

----------


## 339-DF

> Nykyisellä kalustolla samalla käyttöasteella kai päästäisiin johonkin 105 vaunuun. Vai laskenko aivan pieleen? Vuoroja ei huipputunnilla liene läheskään noin monta. Eli vaunujako on sitten ihan liikaa nyt?


Nykyisin vaunutarve on enimmillään 93, jolloin samalla prosentilla laskettaessa pitäisi olla 110 vaunua. Vuoden kuluttua tuo vähenee 91 vaunuun, jolloin tarve on n. 107 vaunua. Kahden vuoden kuluttua, kun linjastouudistus todennäköisesti astuu voimaan, tarve lie vielä pienempi.

Tämänhetkisen tiedon valossa en pidä todennäköisenä, että rataverkko laajenisi 2010-luvun aikana. Jos joku rata mahdollisesti saataisiinkin rakennettua, sillä tuskin on vaikutusta vaunumäärään. Helsingissä on myös pitkät perinteet sillä, että uudisradan käyttöönotto vähentää vuoroja jostain muualta, jolloin ne ikään kuin kumoavat toisensa. Oikeastaan vain Laajasalo ja Jokeri olisivat hankkeina niin suuria, ettei tällainen kompensointi enää onnistuisi.

Mutta onko vaunuja nyt liikaa? Ei varsinaisesti. Ylimääräisiä kun on tarvittu ensin huonon vario-käytettävyyden vuoksi, sitten kakkossarjan välipaloituksen ja nyt vielä hetken aikaa ykkössarjan välipaloituksen vuoksi. Tuo 85% olettaa, että koko kalusto on käytettävissä rutiinihuoltoja ja yllättäviä (kolari)korjauksia lukuunottamatta. Jos on varauduttava siihen, että vaunuja on poissa rivistä esimerkiksi peruskorjausten vuoksi, niin sitten on oltava myös lisää varakalustoa.

Nythän kaluston määrää ollaan vähentämässä, kun 150-sarja on jo poistettu ja 160-sarja on vuorossa seuraavana. Ilman niitä päästään 121 vaunuun plus kahteen Artic-esisarjan vaunuun. No, 85% käyttöasteella siinäkin on vielä löysää.

----------


## Albert

Kaikista puheista ja "suunnitelmista" huolimatta Helsingin raitiotieverkko on siis kuitenkin hiipuva joukkoliikennemuoto ainakin kuviteltavissa olevassa tulevaisuudessa.
On turhaa missään viestiketjuissa kuvitella linjastoa "2015" ainakaan paremmaksi. Se on kuitenkin riisutumpi ja vähävaunuisempi kuin nykyinen.

On se hassua, että kaupungin hallinnossa yhdet ja toiset päättävät yhtä ja kolmannet ja neljännet toteuttavat aivan jotain muuta. (päättäjät - virkamiehet).
Demokratia ei oikein toteudu näin. Mielessäni on muutakin kuin raitiotie!

----------


## petteri

> Kaikista puheista ja "suunnitelmista" huolimatta Helsingin raitiotieverkko on siis kuitenkin hiipuva joukkoliikennemuoto ainakin kuviteltavissa olevassa tulevaisuudessa.
> On turhaa missään viestiketjuissa kuvitella linjastoa "2015" ainakaan paremmaksi. Se on kuitenkin riisutumpi ja vähävaunuisempi kuin nykyinen.


Minusta raitioverkon laajennusten jymähtämisen syynä voi olla keskittyminen poliittisesti "vääriin" asioihin, ainakin siltä kannalta jos kaupunkiiin halutaan lisää ratikkakiskoja. Nykyisessä ratikkaverkostossa on tosi pahasti ylikuormitettuja osuuksia, joille tarvitaan vaihtoehtoisia reittejä, muuten kehitys on aika mahdotonta. 

Jos se kaikki energiamäärä, joka viime vuosina on yritetty käyttää metron ja Pisaran vastustamiseen sekä autoilun edellytysten kurjistamiseen olisi käytetty uusien ratikkaratojen lobbaamiseen, jo olisi ihme jos lisää kiskoja ei olisi ilmestynyt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:59 ----------

Yksi lähiajan tavoite olisi ihan kylmästi tavoitella lähinnä lisää raitiokiskoa, ainakin Fredalle, Topeliuksenkadulle, Korkeavuorenkadulle ja Kalasatama - Pasila - Munkkiniemi (- Huopalahti) reitille. Kun kiskot on saatu kadulle laskettua, kyllä noille käyttöä löytyy....... ja paljon.

----------


## Albert

> Jos se kaikki energiamäärä, joka viime vuosina on yritetty käyttää metron ja Pisaran vastustamiseen sekä autoilun edellytysten kurjistamiseen olisi käytetty uusien ratikkaratojen lobbaamiseen, jo olisi ihme jos lisää kiskoja ei olisi ilmestynyt.


Itselläni on fyysinen pakko käyttää henkilöautoa työmatkalla (ilta - alkuyö). Reitilläni on kuluvan vuosikymmenen aikana todella parannettu henkilöautoilun edellytyksiä. Siinä sivussa mutama bussilinjakin on hyötynyt.
Kukaanhan ei ole oikeasti lobannut raitiotien puolesta! 
Saamme väliin lukea kaupunginjohtajan, apulaiskaupunginjohtajien ja virkamiesten (siis suorastaan) möläytyksiä Stadin tulevasta kehityksestä. Mutta ainakin kaikki mikä liittyy kiskoliikenteen kehittämiseen on pelkkää sanahelinää, kulkusten kilinää.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos raitiovaunuja halutaan Fredrikinkadulle, silloin siellä on voimakkaasti rajoitettava yksityisautoilua. Niinkuin on syytä pikaisesti tehdä koko kantakaupungin alueella.

----------


## Albert

Jos raitiovaunuja haluttaisiin oikein tosissaan kunnolla mihinkään, niin se todella vaatisi yksityisautoilun vähentämistä.
No nykyisellä valtuuston voimasuhteella tuo ei onnistu. Kokoomus päsmää ja viimeistään joo-puolue Vihreät kannattaa. "Siinä kapeni ratikkakaista 30 senttiä".

Ihan totta hei! Näillä eväillä ei kannata diskuteerata ratikkaverkon laajuudesta 2019, vaan siitä mitä verkosta on ehkä jäljellä vielä silloin!

----------


## petteri

> Jos raitiovaunuja halutaan Fredrikinkadulle, silloin siellä on voimakkaasti rajoitettava yksityisautoilua.


Miksi muka? Mikä ihmeen pakkomielle ratikan kannattajilla on koplata raitiotiehankkeet niin voimakkaisiin autoilun heikentämistoimiin, että kaikki ratikkahankkeet pysähtyvät, kun moniarvoisen liikennejärjestelmän ystävät, joiden kannatus on välttämätöntä hankkeiden läpimenolle, nousevat vastarintaan.

Nykyinen Helsingin raitioliikenne on heikkouksistaan huolimatta hyvin suosittua ja Fredrikinkadun sekä Topeliuksenkadun radat nopeuttavat raitioliikennettä, vaikka ne toteutettaisiinkin ja niitä liikennöitäisiinkin nykyisillä liikennekäytännöillä.

Helsingin kantakaupungissa on toimiva katuratikkaverkko, josta ei autoilua kurjistamalla nopeaa pikaratikkaverkkoa tule, ainakaan missään lähiaikoina näkyvissä olevassa poliittisessa tulevaisuudessa. Ei tuo silti ole syy olla kehittämättä raitioliikennettä pienin askelin vähän toimivampaan suuntaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä ihmeen pakkomielle ratikan kannattajilla on koplata raitiotiehankkeet niin voimakkaisiin autoilun heikentämistoimiin, että kaikki ratikkahankkeet pysähtyvät, kun moniarvoisen liikennejärjestelmän ystävät, joiden kannatus on välttämätöntä hankkeiden läpimenolle, nousevat vastarintaan.


Helsingissä raitioliikenteen kannattajat eivät ylipäätään ole ainakaan vielä kyenneet muodostamaan konsensusta valittavasta kehittämislinjasta ja muodostamaan yhteistä rintamaa sen edistämiseksi. Tänä vuonna nähtiin jo vakavaa yritystä, kun Helsingissä alettiin puhua poikkihallinnollisesta ratikkaprojektista, mutta itse projektista ei olekaan kuulunut puheiden jälkeen mitään. Itse ainakin näen, että tuollainen projekti voisi saada aikaan suunnanmuutoksen, jos siinä pysyttäisiin realismissa eikä sorruttaisi "ratikkafundamentalismiin".

Ratikka voi saada myös yllättävää vetoapua valmisteilla olevan yleiskaavan suunnalta, jos siinä päädytään raitioverkon laajentamiseen ja autoilun suhteellisen aseman heikentämiseen. Jo tuollaisen linjanvedon meno poliittisen päätöksenteon läpi ns. kovana päätöksenä (eli aidosti toimenpiteisiin johtavana päätöksenä, ei vain "lumelinjanvetona" joka on helppo unohtaa varsinaisista toimenpiteistä päättäessä) olisi merkki siitä, että mielipiteet autoilun merkityksestä olisivat muuttuneet aidosti eivätkä vain puheiden tasolla.

Niin kauan kun kehittämislinjaa ei ole valittu ja sen mukaisesti edetä, ratikkaa rakennetaan ja operoidaan vuosikymmeniä vanhoilla käytännöillä, minkä vuoksi ratikan kilpailukyky muihin liikennemuotoihin verrattuna on heikko.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itse ainakin näen, että tuollainen projekti voisi saada aikaan suunnanmuutoksen, jos siinä pysyttäisiin realismissa eikä sorruttaisi "ratikkafundamentalismiin".


Mutta oikeasti suuruudenhullut tunnelimetroprojektit on ihan realistista tavaraa. Pari miljardia sinne tänne, kun saunaillas tuli vähän kavereille lupailtua projekteja.

Vähän jännää, että heti kun puhutaan vähänkään suuremmista muutoksista raitioliikenteen osalta, kutsutaan sitä fundamentalismiksi. Asenne, jolla pienemmätkin yritykset ammutaan alas jo piirustuspöydältä. Olen suuresti ihmeissäni, jos Laajasalon ratikka tai mikään poikittaisratikka koskaan toteutuu. Eihän Jokeristakaan ole puhuttu kuin kohta 24 vuotta.

----------


## hylje

Kertoo kyllä paljon kirjoittajan asenteesta puhua ratikkafundamentalismista. 

Jos jotain fundamentalistista on, niin se on se tosiasia että kaupungin kaduilla on tasan niin paljon tilaa kuin niillä nyt on. Tähän tosiasiaan on herättävä ennen pitkää kun tunneliin kaivettavat rahat loppuvat, vievätköhän ne sitä ennen Espoon valtion haltuun konkurssikypsänä.

Autoilu ei ole kaupungista häviämässä mihinkään vaikka jopa 90% autoista häviäisi muualle liikkuvuuden tehostamisen myötä. 10% on edelleen paljon enemmän kuin 0. Sillä määrälläkin saadaan tyydytettyä kaikki liikennetarpeet, joilla ei muita vaihtoehtoja ole. Ja vähän huviajeluakin. Olkaamme hyvät ja haudatkaamme tämä monimuotoisuusargumentti lopullisesti, monimuotoisuus ei häviä minnekään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta oikeasti suuruudenhullut tunnelimetroprojektit on ihan realistista tavaraa. Pari miljardia sinne tänne, kun saunaillas tuli vähän kavereille lupailtua projekteja.
> 
> Vähän jännää, että heti kun puhutaan vähänkään suuremmista muutoksista raitioliikenteen osalta, kutsutaan sitä fundamentalismiksi.


Olisi hyvä kuulla määrittely sille, mitä tarkoittaa ratikkafundamentalismi ja mitä tarkoittaa realismi kontekstissa HSL-alueen joukkoliikenne.

Samalla kuulisin mielelläni vastauksen siihen, edustaako LoukoMäkelä -menetelmällä esitetyt perusteet ja vaatimukset metron rakentamisesta tai Petterin vaatimukset tunneleista metrofundamentalismia vaiko jotain muuta, ja jos muuta, niin mitä?

Entä puuhastelu Jokerin bussien kanssa? Eikö ole kohtuullisen bussifundamentalistista yrittää keksiä mitä hyvänsä keinoja, jotta ylikuormitetun ja tökkivän bussireitin muuttamista raitiotieksi ei vain tarvitsisi edes pohtia. Tai eikö ole antiratikkafundamentalismia, että senkin jälkeen, kun valtuusto on jo päättänyt, että Laajasalon tehdään raitiotie, raitiotien ja sillan rakentamiseen ei ryhdytä vaan aletaan jälleen kerraan selvittää jo moneen kertaan selvitettyjä vaihtoehtoja ja vaikutuksia ja julkisessa keskustelussa käytetään jos-muotoa.




> Helsingissä raitioliikenteen kannattajat eivät ylipäätään ole ainakaan vielä kyenneet muodostamaan konsensusta valittavasta kehittämislinjasta ja muodostamaan yhteistä rintamaa sen edistämiseksi.


Se on totta, ettei täällä ole raitioliikenteen kannattajia kuten täällä on ja on ollut kiihkomielisiä eli fundamentalisitisia metron ja bussiliikenteen kannattajia. Mutta minä en kaipaa tänne lisää fundamentalisteja, vaan edes yhden vahvatahtoisen ihmisen, joka kykenee kehittämään liikennejärjestelmää kokonaisuutena. Sellainen ihminen suitsii metro-, tunneli- ja bussifundamentalistit, kuin myös autopuolueen, ja osaa asettaa raitioliikenteen sille kuuluvaan asemaan riippumatta siitä, onko silläkin saralla fundamentalisteja tai nössöjä.

Ihmettelen ajatusta siitä, että raitioliikenteen kannattajien pitäisi löytää raitioliikenteen konsensus ja valita kehityslinja. Mitä tällä asialla tarkoitetaan?

Minusta tällainen ajatus kertoo siitä, että joukkoliikenne- ja liikennesuunnittelu ei ole hallinnassa lainkaan. Asiansa osaavien ihmisten sijasta asioita ovat hoitamassa kannattajat, eivät ihmiset, jotka tietävät, miten asioita pitää hoitaa. Ja jos jollain alalla ei ole kannattajia, se ala ei sitten menesty eikä kehity.

Tämä on minusta seurausta siitä, että virkoja täytetään poliittisen sopivuuden, ei osaamisen ja ammattitaidon perusteella. Ajan myötä osaamattomuus leviää organisaatiossa alaspäin, koska sopivat henkilöt eivät osaa valita päteviä silloinkaan, kun rekrytointiin ei muuten liittyisi poliittisia intohimoja.

En tarkoita sitä, etteikö liikennejärjestelmässä ja kaupunkisuunnittelussa olisi myös arvovalintoja, joiden tekeminen kuuluu poliitikoilla ja maallikoille. Mutta arvovalinnoista ainakin näyttää vallitsevan varsin selkeä yksimielisyys, joka on ilmaistu poliittisissa ohjelmissa ja strategioissa. Ongelma on aina, kun näitä arvovalintoja pitäisi panna täytäntöön. Sitten astuvat kuvaan poliittiset virkamiehet ja kannattajat, jotka eivät suostu tekemään yhteisesti sovittujen arvovalintojen mukaisesti.

Mitä tulee raitioliikenteeseen, raitioliikenteen tekniikoista ja raitiotien sovittamisesta kaupunkitilaan on tiedossa hyvät käytännöt ja ratkaisut aivan samalla tavalla kuin vaikka siitä, minkälaisia ovat nykyaikaiset hyvät ja minkälaisia vanhanaikaiset ja huonot matkapuhelimet. Eivät hyvät käytännöt tehdä raitiotietä ole mikään poliittinen arvovalinta, josta voi olla konsensus ja valittu kehityslinja. Mutta bussi- ja metrofanaatikot eivät ensinnäkään tunne raitioliikenteen hyviä käytäntöjä, ja toiseksi he luonnollisestikin vastustavat niiden soveltamista, koska se on haitaksi kaikelle sille, mitä he itse kannattavat.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Tämä kaipaa hiukan korjausta. Vuoden 2010 pohjan (13,70 km/h) jälkeen raitioliikenteen aikataulunmukainen keskinopeus on ollut tasaisessa, joskin hyvin maltillisessa kasvussa. Tämänhetkinen luku on 14,74 km/h.


Mistä nappasit nämä tiedot? Voitko laittaa lähdettä? Numeron lisäksi toki kiinnostaa täsmällinen laskutapa. Olisi kiinnostavaa kasata käyrä keskinopeuden kehityksestä ja koittaa vaikka verrata sitä tapahtumiin, joilla sitä on pyritty jotenkin parantamaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:14 ----------




> Miksi muka? Mikä ihmeen pakkomielle ratikan kannattajilla on koplata raitiotiehankkeet niin voimakkaisiin autoilun heikentämistoimiin, että kaikki ratikkahankkeet pysähtyvät, kun moniarvoisen liikennejärjestelmän ystävät, joiden kannatus on välttämätöntä hankkeiden läpimenolle, nousevat vastarintaan.


Fredrikinkadun osuus välillä UKK-Bulevardi on yksisuuntainen. Kaksisuuntaista ratikkaliikennettä ei voi laittaa yksisuuntaiselle kadulle, jossa on kaksi kaistaa samaan suuntaan. Kadusta voidaan tehdä kaksisuuntainen, tai sitten (luultavammin) fredan eteläosan tapaan yksisuuntainen autoille, mutta toinen kaista ja toisen puolen parkkipaikat poistuvat. Missä tahansa kuviteltavissa olevassa ratkaisussa autoliikenne joka tapauksessa kärsii jonkin verran. Tai vastaesimerkin saa esittää.

Tämä ei ole mitään koplausta tai pakkomielteistä autovastaisuutta, vaan ihan yksinkertaista fysiikkaa. Jokaisella kadulla on leveyttä täsmälleen se määrä mikä sillä on. Aina toisinaan joku toivoo, että kaikki liikennemuodot voidaan sovittaa mahtumaan ilman että kukaan menettää, kun vaan ollaan ymmärtäväisiä kaikkia kohtaan (mm. muuan kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan jäsen). Fysiikka ei kuitenkaan toimi näin, ja metrejä ei saa lisää toivomalla. Seinät eivät siirry. Siksi liikennesuunnittelussa on tehtävä valintoja. Me moniarvoisen liikennejärjestelmän kannattajat ymmärrämme sen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:14 ----------




> Tänä vuonna nähtiin jo vakavaa yritystä, kun Helsingissä alettiin puhua poikkihallinnollisesta ratikkaprojektista, mutta itse projektista ei olekaan kuulunut puheiden jälkeen mitään. Itse ainakin näen, että tuollainen projekti voisi saada aikaan suunnanmuutoksen, jos siinä pysyttäisiin realismissa eikä sorruttaisi "ratikkafundamentalismiin".


Projekti juuttui siihen, että vetovastuuseen valitulla KSV:llä ei ollut siihen resursseja, kun siellä on vain yksi ratikkasuunnittelija, ja hänkin buukattuna tekemään myös liikennejärjestelmän yleistä kehitystä jne. Virasto kyllä halusi muuttaa yhden liikennesuunnittelijan viran ratikkahommiin, mutta muutos juuttui byrokratiaan. Vaati hiukan keskustelua keskushallinnon kanssa ennen kun täyttölupa liikkui eteenpäin. Nyt toinen ratikkasuunnittelija on kuitenkin haussa, ja projekti toivottavasti konkreettisesti alkaa alkuvuodesta.

https://www.erekryhelsinki.fi/JobsDe...ID=&FREE_TEXT=

Näin yhden vuoden kokemuksella Helsingin päätöksenteosta voin sanoa, että yllättävän hidasta ja monimutkaista asioiden muuttaminen usein on.

Ja mitä tulee prohjektin potentiaaliin, itsekin näen, että se saattaisi parhaimmillaan olla sellainen katalysaattori, joka muuttaa toimintatavat ja asenteen ainaisesta jarrutuksesta siihen suuntaan, että ratikkaliikenteen suunnittelu kunnolla on itsestäänselvä lähtökohta. Sen lisäksi että tietenkin siihen kertyy tai hankitaan tarvittava osaaminen.

En kuitenkaan kutsuisi villimpiäkään visioita "fundamentalismiksi". Pragmaattisten ja lyhyellä tähtäimellä toteutettavissa olevien muutosten lisäksi tarvitaan näkemyksiä siitä, millä eri tavoin asiat voisivat olla. Se on tarpeen, jottei kehitys huku pikkuhiljaa yhä pienempiin pragmaattisiin kompromisseihin. Yleiskaavan visio luo yhtä aika vaikuttavaa tulevaisuudenkuvaa. Sen asettamat vaatimukset ratikkaliikenteelle (jotka eivät ole kovin vaatimattomia) toimivat yhtenä hyvänä tavoitekuvana, joka kertoo millaiseen liikenteeseen pitää tähdätä.

Niin ja kehittämislinjan valinnastakin olen samaa mieltä. Kysymyksiin ratikoiden pituudesta, tavoiteltavasta palvelualueesta (kuinka kauas pitää päästä ja siis kuinka lujaa), tunneliratkaisujen roolista, jne täytyy ratkaista ainakin alustavasti, jottei jokaisen pienen laajennoksen kohdalla jäädä pohtimaan, mitä tulevaisuuden polkuja se mahdollisesti sotkee.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisi hyvä kuulla määrittely sille, mitä tarkoittaa ratikkafundamentalismi ja mitä tarkoittaa realismi kontekstissa HSL-alueen joukkoliikenne.


Minä tarkoitin tässä yhteydessä realismilla suunnitelmaa, joka hyväksytään laajasti ja sitten myös toteutetaan. Ratikkafundamentalismilla taas tarkoitin ajattelutapaa, jossa omaa ajattelutapaa pidetään niin voimakkaasti oikeana, että ei olla valmiita tekemään kompromisseja muiden osapuolien (esim. autopuolueen) kanssa.

Minä en näe, että ratikkaliikenteen kehittäminen olisi juuttunut bussiliikenteen tai raskaan raideliikenteen kehittämisen jalkoihin. Raitoliikenteen kehittämistä ei vaan ole pystytty myymään ympäröivälle suunnittelulle ja päätöksenteolle (esim. yksityisautoilu ja kaavoitus) ja siksi monet raitioliikenteen kehittämishankkeet ovat jämähtäneet.

----------


## kuukanko

> Projekti juuttui siihen, että vetovastuuseen valitulla KSV:llä ei ollut siihen resursseja, kun siellä on vain yksi ratikkasuunnittelija, ja hänkin buukattuna tekemään myös liikennejärjestelmän yleistä kehitystä jne.


Ja jos sota jo tässä vaiheessa kaipaa yhtä miestä, niin tuskin projekti etenee jatkossakaan hirveällä vauhdilla. Ratikkaliikenteen vaatimat asiat ovat pirstaloituneet niin moneen eri organisaatioon (joilla jokaisella on omat intressinsä), että asioiden edistäminen on vielä aivan eri vaikeusluokassa kuin monissa muissa projekteissa.




> En kuitenkaan kutsuisi villimpiäkään visioita "fundamentalismiksi".


En pidäkään visiointia fundamentalismina. Helsingin ratikkaliikennettä voisi kehittää hyvin monin erilaisin skenaarioin, joita on tällä foorumilla käsitelty vuosien mittaan uuvuksiin asti, ja kaikkia niitä pitää voida pohtia. Fundamentalismiksi homma muuttuu, jos jotkut alkavat pitää omaa skenaariotaan ainoana oikeana niin, etteivät ole valmiita hyväksymään muita skenaarioita.

----------


## killerpop

Ikävä kyllä tästä puuttui tärkein vaihtoehto, Helsinki olisi luopunut raitioliikenteestä vuoteen 2019 mennessä. Nämä äänet edustavat nyt tuota 75 tai vähemmän, joka tätä kirjoittaessa muuten johtaa tilannetta.

----------


## Minä vain

> Fredrikinkadun osuus välillä UKK-Bulevardi on yksisuuntainen. Kaksisuuntaista ratikkaliikennettä ei voi laittaa yksisuuntaiselle kadulle, jossa on kaksi kaistaa samaan suuntaan. Kadusta voidaan tehdä kaksisuuntainen, tai sitten (luultavammin) fredan eteläosan tapaan yksisuuntainen autoille, mutta toinen kaista ja toisen puolen parkkipaikat poistuvat. Missä tahansa kuviteltavissa olevassa ratkaisussa autoliikenne joka tapauksessa kärsii jonkin verran. Tai vastaesimerkin saa esittää.


Miksei raitiovaunu voi mennä toiseen suuntaan Fredrikinkatua ja toiseen suuntaan Albertinkatua?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ikävä kyllä tästä puuttui tärkein vaihtoehto, Helsinki olisi luopunut raitioliikenteestä vuoteen 2019 mennessä. Nämä äänet edustavat nyt tuota 75 tai vähemmän, joka tätä kirjoittaessa muuten johtaa tilannetta.


Tässä ei ole tarkoitus äänestää siitä, mitä itse haluaisi tapahtuvaksi vaan siitä, mitä ennustaa tapahtuvaksi. Raitioliikenteen lakkauttaminen ei näytä realistiselta vaihtoehdolta, vaikka niin toivotkin, joten siksi se ei ole mukana.

----------


## hylje

> Miksei raitiovaunu voi mennä toiseen suuntaan Fredrikinkatua ja toiseen suuntaan Albertinkatua?


Kyllähän se voi, mutta se on huonoa joukkoliikennepalvelua. Jos rakennetaan katuja uusiksi raiteineen, osoittaa huonoa makua rakentaa ne huonosti. Yhtä paljon se hyvin rakentaminen maksaa.

Yleensä matkustaja haluaa myöhemmin takaisin samaan suuntaan kuin mistä tuli, jolloin pysäkille kävelymatkaan lisätään tuo ajosuuntien välinen matka. Käytännössä hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien päässä olevan alueen pinta-ala puolitetaan: sen sijaan että hyvät yhteydet olisivat linjan molemmilla puolilla oleva vyöhyke, erillisin ajosuunnin hyvät yhteydet käytännössä rajoittuvat ajosuuntien väliseen vyöhykkeeseen.

On myös satunnaiselle kaupunkia tuntemattomalle matkustajalle kiva, että paluusuunnan pysäkki on tulopysäkkiä vastapäätä.

Joukkoliikenteen ulkopuolisiakin vaikutuksia on. Kaksisuuntaiset kadut ovat yleensä hitaampia ajaa eli viihtyisämpiä jalankulkijalle. Jos tästä otetaan vielä askel eteenpäin ja tehdään Fredasta Aleksin tapainen jalankulkijapainotteinen ratikkakatu, voidaan panostaa jalankulkijan viihtyisyyteen vielä enemmän. Kadunvarren kuppilat ja kaupat hyötyvät asiakasvirrasta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tässä ei ole tarkoitus äänestää siitä, mitä itse haluaisi tapahtuvaksi vaan siitä, mitä ennustaa tapahtuvaksi. Raitioliikenteen lakkauttaminen ei näytä realistiselta vaihtoehdolta, vaikka niin toivotkin, joten siksi se ei ole mukana.


Ehkä Killerpop toivoo nykyisen kaltaisen raitiotien lakkauttamista sitten, jos Helsinkiin ja Tampereellekin saadaan oikea, nykyaikainen ratikka. Odotan innolla Killerpopin ratikkakuvia, joita toivottavasti alkaa tulvia Tampereelta vuosikymmenen lopulla. Sieltä saadaan varmaan jo aloituspäivän aamulta mukava satsi innokkaasti odottaneelta kuvaajalta.  :Wink:

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tässä ei ole tarkoitus äänestää siitä, mitä itse haluaisi tapahtuvaksi vaan siitä, mitä ennustaa tapahtuvaksi.


Tuntuu usein siltä, että tätä ohjetta ei juuri kukaan noudata? Onko se siis ohje/sääntö vai vain mitä toivoisit tapahtuvaksi?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä tarkoitin tässä yhteydessä realismilla suunnitelmaa, joka hyväksytään laajasti ja sitten myös toteutetaan.


Helsingin historiassa on ollut monenlaisia suunnitelmia kehittää raitioliikennettä, mutta niitä ei vain toteuteta, vaikka ne hyväksyttäisiinkin. Viimeisin esimerkki Laajasalon raitiotie, jota virkamiehet eivät vain suostu panemaan täytäntöön, vaikka siitä on päätetty jo. Sen sijaan metrohankkeita pannaan täytäntöön, vaikka niistä ei olisi päätöksiäkään. Selityksiä aina löytyy, mutta eivät selitykset ole ratkaisevia vaan se, mitä tapahtuu.




> Ratikkafundamentalismilla taas tarkoitin ajattelutapaa, jossa omaa ajattelutapaa pidetään niin voimakkaasti oikeana, että ei olla valmiita tekemään kompromisseja muiden osapuolien (esim. autopuolueen) kanssa.


Miksi raitioliikenteen kanssa pitäisi suostua kompromisseihin, kun metro- tai bussiliikenteen kanssa ei tarvitse?

Minusta tässä nyt pyöritellään fundamentalismi-sanaa, jotta ei tarvitse keskustella todellisista asioista. Olisi selkeämpää, jos kirjoittaisit suoraan mikä on fundamentalistinen ajattelutapa. Eli mikä on väärää ajattelua ja mikä mielestäsi oikeata ja sellaista, joka johtaa tuloksiin. Ja minkälaisia kompromisseja tarkoitat.




> Minä en näe, että ratikkaliikenteen kehittäminen olisi juuttunut bussiliikenteen tai raskaan raideliikenteen kehittämisen jalkoihin.


Minun henkilökohtainen historiantuntemukseni alkaa 1960-luvulta. Lukemalla voivat minua nuoremmat perehtyä aikaisempaankin historiaan, kuten olen tehnyt itsekin. On täysin kiistaton historiallinen tosiasia, että raitioliikenteen kehittäminen pysähtyi 1950-lukuun, koska ryhdyttiin suunnittelemaan metroa ja raitioliikenteen lakkauttamista. Kun metrotoimisto ja sen henkilöstö yhdistettiin liikennelaitokseen, liikennelaitoksesta tuli metrotoimisto, joka oli kiinnostunut vain metron laajentamisesta. Raitiotiejärjestelmä sai pysähtyä ruususen uneen 1950-luvun kehitystasolle.

Lähihistoriasta on helppo poimia tapauksia, joissa metron varjolla on tyrmätty raitioliikenteen kehittämistä.

*Kalasatama.* Metroasema tehtiin ennen ensimmäistäkään rakennusta, edes niiden suunnittelun aloitusta. Raitiotiellä ei ole kiire ja suunnittelijat suhtautuvat raitiotiehen turhana, koska alueella on metroasema.*Laajasalo/Kruunuvuorenranta.* Kaikissa suunnittelun vaiheissa HKL ja silloinen suunnittelujohtaja Vepsäläinen oli KSV:n ideoimaa raitiotietä vastaan, koska Vepsäläisen mielestä raitiotien sijasta pitää tehdä metro. Monien muiden ehdotusten ohessa metro on edelleen esillä, jotta raitiotien rakentamista ei aloitettaisi. Alueen rakentaminen kyllä alkaa.*Viikki/Malmi.* KSV suunnitteli kaupunkirakennetta Viiraksi nimetyn nykyaikaisen nopean raitiotien perusteella. Se näkyy jopa joissain asemakaavoissa. HKL:n Vepsäläinen esitti ratikan olevan turhan kallis mutta samalle reitille voi kyllä rakentaa metron. Käytännössä raitiotie on nyt unohtunut.*Jokeri.* Yhteys suunniteltiin 1980-luvun lopussa nimenomaan raitiotieksi sen aikaisten hyvien käytäntöjen pohjalta. Kun edes bussiliikenne saatiin käyntiin ja nähtiin reitin matkustajamäärät ja niiden kehitys, Vepsäläinen alkoi esittää reitille ainakin itäpäähän metroa. Ajatus pulpahtelee esiin edelleen silloin tällöin.
Kaikki edellä mainitut ovat siis kaupungin omassa virkakoneistossa syntyneitä ajatuksia. Ei harrastajien tai fundamentalistien (keitä he nyt mielestäsi sitten ovatkin) ideoita. Vai ovatko KSV:n arkkitehdit ja liikennesuunnittelijat 1980- ja 1990-luvuilla olleet ratikkafundamentalisteja? Mutta yhteistä kaikille on, että jo 1960-luvulla metrotoimistossa vaikuttanut ja sittemmin HKL:n suunittelujohtajaksi (1993) edennyt Vepsäläinen oli tiukasti kaikkia listan hankkeita vastaan ja esitti, että niiden sijaan pitäisi rakentaa metroa.

Jos mennään vähän kauemmaksi historiaan, sieltä löytyy samaa metrofundamentalismia.
*KANJO.* Kantakaupugin joukkoliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelmassa panostettiin raitioliikenteen tehostamiseen ja nopeuttamiseen. Mikään ei ole toteutunut, koska Töölön metro oli HKL:n suunnittelujohdolle tärkeämpi tulevaisuusvisio, jonka vuoksi muut toimet olivat tarpeettomia.*Sahlbergin raitioverkko.* Raitioteiden piti laajentua esikaupunkeihin kaupungin kasvaessa 1950-luvulla. 1955 esitetty ajatus metrosta sekä sen jälkeinen vuosien komiteatyöskentely pysäyttivät raitioteiden laajentamisen. Lopulta päädyttiin metron perustamiseen ja raitioteiden lakkauttamiseen vuoteen 2000 mennessä.



> Raitoliikenteen kehittämistä ei vaan ole pystytty myymään ympäröivälle suunnittelulle ja päätöksenteolle (esim. yksityisautoilu ja kaavoitus) ja siksi monet raitioliikenteen kehittämishankkeet ovat jämähtäneet.


Kunnan tehtävien hoitaminen ei ole kaupankäyntiä. Ja sama koskee kuntayhtymää, kuten HSL:ää, joka nyt on vastuussa joukkoliikenteestä ja liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelusta. Virkavelvollisuus on tehdä ratkaisuja, jotka ovat kunnan ja kuntalaisten parhaaksi. Siis ei omien fundamentalististen tai muista syistä johtuvien intressien edistäminen. Eikä virkamiesten tarkoitus ole kilpailla keskenään tai kilpailla poliitikkojen suosiosta tai siitä, kuka onnistuu bluffaamaan omat päätöksensä läpi eli saamaan päättäjät uskomaan asiaansa, oli asia sitten oikein tai väärin.




> Ratikkaliikenteen vaatimat asiat ovat pirstaloituneet niin moneen eri organisaatioon (joilla jokaisella on omat intressinsä), että asioiden edistäminen on vielä aivan eri vaikeusluokassa kuin monissa muissa projekteissa.


Miten metron kehittäminen eroaa ratikkaliikenteen kehittämisestä? Eikö molempia kehitetä ja suunnitella täsmälleen samalla rakenteella: HSL tekee liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelua, kaupungit kaavoittavat, HKL:n yksiköt rakentavat ja ylläpitävät radat ja operoivat. Kun kerran metro edistyy vauhdilla ja saa helposti 10100 kertaa niin paljon rahaa kuin raitioliikenne, tuskin syy eroon löytyy samanlaisesta organisoinnista.




> Fundamentalismiksi homma muuttuu, jos jotkut alkavat pitää omaa skenaariotaan ainoana oikeana niin, etteivät ole valmiita hyväksymään muita skenaarioita.


Jos siis avaisit, mitä tällä tarkoitat käytännössä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuntuu usein siltä, että tätä ohjetta ei juuri kukaan noudata? Onko se siis ohje/sääntö vai vain mitä toivoisit tapahtuvaksi?


Niin minustakin tuntuu. Mielestäni kirjoitin äänestyksen luodessani ihan selkeän ohjeen/säännön:




> Mitä Sinä ennustat  kuinka monta raitiovaunua Helsingissä on päivittäin liikenteessä joulukuun 2019 tilanteessa eli juuri ennen vuosikymmenen vaihdetta ja aikana, jolloin poikkeusreitit kisko- ym töiden vuoksi ovat epätodennäköisiä?


Ei tuossa pitäisi olla tulkinnanvaraa.

Mutta äänestäähän kansa ihan oikeissakin vaaleissa vaikka millaisilla kriteereillä, joten milläs me ihmisiä suitsimme vapaassa maassa? Kai tässäkin äänestyksessä voi antaa protestiäänen, niin kuin eduskuntavaaleissakin Aku Ankan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsingin historiassa on ollut monenlaisia suunnitelmia kehittää raitioliikennettä, mutta niitä ei vain toteuteta, vaikka ne hyväksyttäisiinkin. Viimeisin esimerkki Laajasalon raitiotie, jota virkamiehet eivät vain suostu panemaan täytäntöön, vaikka siitä on päätetty jo.


Laajasalon raitiotie on esimerkki hankkeesta, jota ei ole hyväksytty laajasti. Autopuolue (ainakin ennen tänä vuonna tehtyä sopua) ei ollut tosiasiallisesti hyväksynyt sitä.




> Miksi raitioliikenteen kanssa pitäisi suostua kompromisseihin, kun metro- tai bussiliikenteen kanssa ei tarvitse?


Olet itse kertonut sen tällä foorumilla moneen kertaan. Metroliikenne ei syö autoliikenteen kapasiteettia lainkaan ja bussiliikennekin toimii pääosin muun autoilun kanssa samoilla väylillä. Ne eivät siis perusluonteensa vuoksi vaadi kompromisseja (kuin rahoituksesta), toisin kuin tehokas raitioliikenne, joka edellyttää sen priorisointia autoilun edelle.




> Minusta tässä nyt pyöritellään fundamentalismi-sanaa, jotta ei tarvitse keskustella todellisista asioista. Olisi selkeämpää, jos kirjoittaisit suoraan mikä on fundamentalistinen ajattelutapa. Eli mikä on väärää ajattelua ja mikä mielestäsi oikeata ja sellaista, joka johtaa tuloksiin. Ja minkälaisia kompromisseja tarkoitat.


Minusta taas tuntuu, että haluat päästä vain vänkäämään siitä, miten raitioliikennettä pitäisi toteuttaa. Olen kuitenkin vängännyt siitä kanssasi jo niin monet kerrat, etten enää jaksa käydä samaa vänkäystä uudelleen.

Kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, pidän tässä fundamentalismina pakonomaista pitäytymistä omassa näkökulmassa (jota pitää hyvin vahvasti ainoana oikeana). Ratikkaliikenteen tapauksessa yksi näistä fundamenteistä on, että ratikkaliikenne on priorisoitava autoliikenteen edelle, koska vain siten liikennejärjestelmän tehokkuus maksimoidaan. Tilannehan saattaa hyvin olla näin, mutta koska Helsingissä autopuolue on enemmistönä (kuten tämän vuoden alkupuolella kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan päätökset ratikkaliikenteen kehittämisestä autoilun kustannuksella osoittavat), eivät kyseiseen prinsiippiin pohjautuvat suunnitelmat toteudu Helsingissä.

Tilannetta voisi verrata esim. kestävään kehitykseen. Minä itse näen, että ainoa loogisesti ehjä tapa päästä kestävään elämäntapaan olisi paluu esiteolliselle ajalle. Tuota lähestymistapaa ajoi nuoruudessani Pentti Linkola. Vaikka moni pitää kestävää kehitystä hyvänä asiana, ei niin radikaalit näkemykset kuin Linkolalla saa kuitenkaan kuin marginaaliryhmien suosion. Linkolan ajatuksista ei ole toteutunut juuri mitään. Joitakin askelia kestävän kehityksen suuntaan on kuitenkin saatu otettua, kun maltillisemmin asiaan suhtautuvat ovat saaneet ajettua niitä läpi. Yhteiskunta ei toimi vieläkään lähellekään kestävästi, mutta tilanne on kuitenkin parempi kuin jos vain linkolalaiset olisivat inttäneet omaa näkemystään ja muu yhteiskunta olisi jatkanut vanhaa toimintatapaansa marginaaliryhmästä välittämättä.

Minun näkemykseni on, että ratikkaliikenteen kehittäminen Helsingissä vaatisi sekä kokonaisvaltaisen vision halutusta lopputilasta että kehityspolun, jossa askel askeleelta ratikkaliikenteen toimivuutta ja tehokkuutta parannettaisiin ja samalla verifioitaisiin, toteutuvatko kullekin askeleelle asetetut tavoitteet. Jos alkaa näyttää siltä, että polkua pitkin päästään maaliin ja autoilijatkin ovat tyytyväisiä kehitykseen, uskon että lopputilanteeseen pääseminen onnistuu. Autoilijoilla pitää kuitenkin olla aikaa sopeutua ajatukseen prosessin aikana.




> Lähihistoriasta on helppo poimia tapauksia, joissa metron varjolla on tyrmätty raitioliikenteen kehittämistä.


Ei nämäkään nyt ole enää kovin lähihistoriaa, vaan tuoreimmatkin n. kymmenen vuoden takaisia juttuja. Monessa viittaat Seppo Vepsäläiseen, joka on jäänyt eläkkeelle jo 2006. Maailma on muuttunut paljon sen jälkeen.




> Kunnan tehtävien hoitaminen ei ole kaupankäyntiä.


Minusta juuri toisin. Hyvin suuri osa merkittävistä poliittisista päätöksistä on kompromisseja tai poliittisia lehmänkauppoja, joissa jokainen osapuoli saa jotakin heille tärkeää. Ne ryhmittymät, jotka eivät lähde tuohon "peliin" mukaan, eivät saa läpi mitään tavoitteitaan ja jäävät marginaaliin.




> Jos siis avaisit, mitä tällä tarkoitat käytännössä.


Viestisi lukemisen jälkeen monet lukijat varmasti itse huomasivat, mitä tarkoitin fundamentalisimilla  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

Kuukanko on aivan oikeassa siinä, ettei raitiovaunuilla ole takanaan samanlaisia lobbausvoimia kuin metrolla. Se on varmasti suuri syy, uskoakseni ratkaiseva syy, siihen, miksi ratikkahankkeet eivät etene mihinkään. Virkamies on ihminen ja sellaisena perusluonteeltaan laiska ja mukavuudenhaluinen eikä tee mitään, jos ei ole pakko. Kun on kyse ratikasta, kukaan ei pakota. Sama palkka maksetaan, saatiin jonkin ratikkahankkeen suunnittelu etenemään tahi ei. Miksi käyttää päivänsä kinasteluun kaavoihin kangistuneen parkkipaikkakolleegan tai bussiliikennekuntayhtymän kanssa, jos ei ole pakko? Suorittavan virkamiehen ei tarvitse vaivautua eikä esimiestä kiinnosta. Joku lehtimies saattaa soittaa ja kysyä, miksei kaksi vuotta sitten päätetyn kasin nopeutussuunnitelman toimenpiteistä ole tehty mitään. Hän saa vastauksensa, painaa sen lehteen ja asia unohdetaan. Joku yksittäinen kuntalainen voi toivoa kaikenlaista, muttei sillä ole niin väliä. Hänellä ei ole takanaan kuin itsensä ja ehkä toverinsa.

Metron kohdalla on toisin. Siinä liikutellaan valtavia rahasummia  jo työkohteet ovat niin arvokkaita, että niiden rakentajien, jotka toivovat saavansa metrotunneleita porattavaksi, kannattaa lobata niillä valtavilla resursseilla, jotka tuon kokoluokan firmoilla on käytettävissään. Metroasemien ympäristöön on tullut tavaksi kaavoittaa paljon rakennusmaata  arvokkaita suurkohteita, joiden vuoksi rakennusliikkeiden kannattaa käynnistää lobbauskoneistonsa ja jotka ilman metroasemaa jäisivät kokonaan tekemättä. Rakennusliikkeiden lobbauskoneiston seurauksena eräskin espoolainen metropomo sai vastikään hovioikeudesta lahjustuomion. Joku keksi myös, että Helsingin metro pitää automatisoida  Siemens on maailmalla tunnettu lahjusten maksajana. Muodostaako Helsinki tästä poikkeuksen? Metro on hankkeena niin suuri ja arvokas, että yksittäiset vastahankaiset kuntapoliitikot pannaan ryhmäkurin turvin aisoihin, jolloin poliittista vastustustakaan ei tule.

Ratikkahanke ei ole työkohteena arvokas, yleensä vain muutama hassu miljoona ja nekin jakautuvat useille rakentajille. Usein kaupunki tekee ainakin pääosan töistä itse ja jos kiskotöitä tilataan kilpailuttamalla, menee kohde usein ulkomaille. Rakentajien kannalta ratikkahanke on siis yhdentekevä. Rakennusliikkeet kyllä hyötyvät ratikasta, mutta ratikan kohdalla lobbaus tuntuu menevän vähän toiseen suuntaan  esimerkiksi Ilmalan, Kruunuvuorenrannan ja Kalasataman ratikoista on puhuttu vaikka miten pitkään, mutta kaupunki viivyttelee ja luovuttaa tontit rakennusliikkeille edullisella, ratikattomalla vuokrahinnalla etukäteen. Alueet siis rakennetaan, tuli ratikka tai ei. Jos ratikka sitten tehdään sopivasti, niin rakennusliike nettoaa lisävoitot, kun asunnot käyvät kaupaksi ratikallisella neliöhinnalla. Jos ei, häviötä ei tule. Rakennusliikkeen kannattaa siis toivoa, että ratikkaa ei tehdä ainakaan kovin nopeasti. No, Ilmalan, Kruunuvuorenrannan ja Kalasataman ratikat ovatkin viivästyneet sopivasti vuodesta toiseen. Ratikoita voidaan myös estää, hidastaa ja pilata yksittäisten kuntapoliitikkojen toimesta, sillä pienet hankkeet eivät välttämättä kiinnosta puoluetta puolueena. Joku Helistö saa rauhassa pilata AKK:n ratikan eikä kukaan edes huomaa mitään. Jos hän yrittäisi samaa metron kanssa, hänet vaiennettaisiin jo ennen kuin hän saisi suunsa auki.

Erikoista oli sekin, kun eräs KSV:n virkamiehistä kertoi minulle suoraan, miten kolleegoiden kesken oli todettu, että "joku sitä nyt jarruttaa". Puhe oli Laajasalon ratikasta. Kuka jarruttaa ja miksi? Ei suorittava virkamies sellaista edes tiedä. Seuraa vaan sivusta, miten mikään ei etene.

Nykytilannetta on myös hyvin vaikea muuttaa. Esimerkiksi rakennusliikkeet saattaisivat kyllä kohdistaa ankaraakin lobbausta ratikkaan, jos ne ymmärtäisivät, mistä hyvässä ratikkahankkeessa on kyse. Ne eivät kuitenkaan ymmärrä, sillä niillä sen paremmin kuin liikennesuunnittelijoilla tai arkkitehdeilläkään ei ole meillä kokemusta eikä tietämystä siitä, mitä nykyaikainen ja tehokas raitioliikenne on ja mikä sen merkitys on. Nykyaikaista ratikkaliikennettä ei Suomessa ole eikä siitä tiedetä mitään. Sekä lobbaajien että ns. ammattilaisten tiedot ja osaaminen ovat jossain 1970-luvun tasolla. Tällä hetkellä maan paras ja ajanmukaisin raitiotieasiantuntemus taitaa löytyä Tampereelta, ja siellä onnistuneesti toteutettu ratikkahanke heijastunee ajan mittaan lobbauksena myös Helsinkiin. Ajallisesti ollaan kuitenkin menossa tältä osin metsään  ne Helsingin alueet, joilla ratikka on realismia, rakennetaan tai ainakin tontit luovutetaan ennen kuin Tampereen ratikasta parhaassakaan tapauksessa on riittävästi kokemuksia.

Itse pidän todennäköisenä, ettei Helsinkiin 2010-luvun aikana enää rakenneta uusia raitoteitä. Niiden suunnittelu ei vaan etene. Poikkeuksia tästä voivat korkeintaan olla lyhyt Välimerenkadun pätkä Jätkäsaaressa ja ehkä myös Telakkakadun pätkä muun kadunrakentamisen yhteydessä. On mahdollista, että 2020-luvun aikana tehdään ainakin lyhyitä ratoja rakennettaville asuinalueille Hernesaareen ja Kalasatamaan samojen perinteiden mukaan, joilla ratikkajatkeita tehtiin vuosina 19761991. Laajasalon ratikalla sen sijaan on niin vaikutusvaltaisia vastustajia, että sen kohtalo ei minusta näytä valoisalta. Poliittinen tuki ei yksinkertaisesti riitä, vaikka valtuusto äänestäisi sen toteutukseen 850. Viimeistään 2030-luvulla koko valtakunnan talous- ja työllisyystilanne alkavat olla jo niin huonoissa kantimissa, että käytettävissä olevat varat pannaan johonkin aivan muuhun kuin raidehankkeisiin.

Eli tiivistettynä: ratikalla on kyllä ystäviä Helsingissä, mutta metrolla on suuria ja vaikutusvaltaisia ystäviä.

----------


## late-

> On turhaa missään viestiketjuissa kuvitella linjastoa "2015" ainakaan paremmaksi. Se on kuitenkin riisutumpi ja vähävaunuisempi kuin nykyinen.


Onko linjojen määrä tai ajossa olevien vaunujen määrä linjaston paremmuuden ensisijainen mitta? Raitioliikenteen matkustajamääräthän ovat viime vuosina kasvaneet ja nyt taidetaan olla 2000-luvun ennätyslukemissa. Jos entistä suurempi matkustajamäärä saadaan kulkemaan omasta vapaasta tahdostaan vähemmillä vaunuilla, niin kuvittelisi järjestelmän toimivan tehokkaammin eli paremmin.

----------


## Albert

> Onko linjojen määrä tai ajossa olevien vaunujen määrä linjaston paremmuuden ensisijainen mitta?


Helppo vastata: ON!. Ei vaunujen määrä vaan vuoroväli. Nyt siis puhutaan isohkon kaupungin kantakaupunkiliikenteestä. Mitä merkitystä on sillä, että 900 matkustajaa vetävä jättiratikka ajaa tunnin välein. Ei mitään, silloin etsitään toinen matkustusmuoto. Tai linjastoverkon harventaminen; ennen oli ratikkapysäkki 500 metrin päässä, nyt puolentoista kilometrin päässä; silloin etsitään toinen matkustusmuoto.
Kaupungin tiedotteista saa lukea, että nyt sitten oikein panostetaan kiskoliikenteeseen. No tavallinen lukija ymmärtää väärin. Panostus tarkoittakin karsimista, heikentämistä.
Kantakaupungin joukkoliikenteen ei pidäkään tuottaa voittoa itsessään! Lisäarvo asia hyvin hoidettuna tulee siitä, että autojonot lyhenevät, saasteet vähenevät ja melu vähenee.
Nämä asiat pitäisi saada näkymään HKL-RL:n taseessa. Mutta eihän se onnistu. Noita asioita ei ole hinnoiteltu. 

Kolmantaalta, en ole mikään friikki. Jos saadaan hyvä lopputulos jollain muulla / muilla kulkumuodolla, niin ajetaan toki vaikka ratikkaverkko alas.
Ei tarvitse laajentaa ainakaan. Laajasaloonkin pääsee ilmaradalla tai sukellusveneellä aivan näppärästi.

Loppulause:
Stadin joukkoliikenne voidaan hoitaa hyvin tai sitten niinkuin virkamiehet päättävät!

----------


## petteri

> Helppo vastata: ON!. Ei vaunujen määrä vaan vuoroväli. Nyt siis puhutaan isohkon kaupungin kantakaupunkiliikenteestä. Mitä merkitystä on sillä, että 900 matkustajaa vetävä jättiratikka ajaa tunnin välein. Ei mitään, silloin etsitään toinen matkustusmuoto. Tai linjastoverkon harventaminen; ennen oli ratikkapysäkki 500 metrin päässä, nyt puolentoista kilometrin päässä; silloin etsitään toinen matkustusmuoto.


Hyvä. Sitten on myös syytä unohtaa kaikki turhat ajatukset ratikoiden pidentämisestä, matka-aikojen lyhentämisestä ja ratikkaverkon laajentamisesta, ainakin jos halutaan toimia katutasossa. Asun Punavuoressa ja 13 metrinen pikkuratikka nykyisestä puolitetulla vuorovälillä kuulostaa sitä paremmalta mitä enemmän sitä maistelee.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laajasalon raitiotie on esimerkki hankkeesta, jota ei ole hyväksytty laajasti. Autopuolue (ainakin ennen tänä vuonna tehtyä sopua) ei ollut tosiasiallisesti hyväksynyt sitä.


Lienet kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että Helsingin hallintoa tulee hoitaa kuntalain mukaisesti? Eli jokin valtuuston ulkopuolinen voima ei saa tehdä valtuuston päätöksiä tyhjäksi. Me molemmat tiedämme, mitä tarkoittaa autopuolue, mutta virkamiesten tehtävä ei ole kysyä siltä, mitä saa tehdä, vaan virastojen tehtävistä päättävät luottamuselimet ja niihin kaupunkilaisten valitsemat puolueet ja niiden edustajat. Ja tehtävä on edistää kuntalaisten hyvinvointia, ei esimerkiksi autoalan liiketoimintaa.




> Olet itse kertonut sen tällä foorumilla moneen kertaan. Metroliikenne ei syö autoliikenteen kapasiteettia lainkaan ja bussiliikennekin toimii pääosin muun autoilun kanssa samoilla väylillä. Ne eivät siis perusluonteensa vuoksi vaadi kompromisseja (kuin rahoituksesta), toisin kuin tehokas raitioliikenne, joka edellyttää sen priorisointia autoilun edelle.


Tiedät itsekin, että bussiliikenne kylläkin vie enemmän tilaa autoilulta kuin ratikat, joten vielä ei auennut se, miksi vain raitioliikenteen kanssa pitää sopeutua kompromisseihin. Selityksesi on tulkittavissa niin, että asetat itsekin autoilun kaiken yläpuolelle. Eli kompromissien tarve liittyy kaikkiin muihin liikennemuotoihin kuin autoiluun. Ydinkysymys kuitenkin on, miksi kaiken ja kaikessa pitää alistua autoilun tarpeisiin.




> Kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, pidän tässä fundamentalismina pakonomaista pitäytymistä omassa näkökulmassa (jota pitää hyvin vahvasti ainoana oikeana). Ratikkaliikenteen tapauksessa yksi näistä fundamenteistä on, että ratikkaliikenne on priorisoitava autoliikenteen edelle, koska vain siten liikennejärjestelmän tehokkuus maksimoidaan. Tilannehan saattaa hyvin olla näin, mutta koska Helsingissä autopuolue on enemmistönä (kuten tämän vuoden alkupuolella kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan päätökset ratikkaliikenteen kehittämisestä autoilun kustannuksella osoittavat), eivät kyseiseen prinsiippiin pohjautuvat suunnitelmat toteudu Helsingissä.


Viittaan jo edellä sanottuun. Ei kysymys ole raitioliikenteen vaan autoilun priorisoinnista. Se ole minun vänkäämistäni, vaan maailmanlaajuisesti yleinen näkemys kaupunkien liikenteestä ja sen järjestämisestä. Sen näkee, kun tutustuu siihen, mitä muualla tapahtuu, kirjoitetaan ja kehitetään.

Minusta tässä on nyt nähty, että puhe fundementalismista on seurausta argumenttien loppumisesta. Ei ole fundamentalismia vaatia, että jokin asia hoidetaan ja järjestetään siten, kuin maailmalla yleisesti tiedetään parhaaksi tunnetuksi tavaksi. Tuskin lasket itsesi fundamentalistiksi bussiliikenteen suhteen, kun haluat bussiliikennettä hoidettavan nykyaikaisilla busseilla eikä 10-metrisellä 1950-luvun busseilla, joissa ohjaamo ja meluava moottori vievät edestä pituutta 1,5 metriä, kuljettajan kunto karttuu käsivaihteella ja tehostamattomalla ohjauksella, ja 16+34 -paikkaisen (isompi luku seisojia) bussin miehitys on kuljettaja + rahastaja?




> Vaikka moni pitää kestävää kehitystä hyvänä asiana, ei niin radikaalit näkemykset kuin Linkolalla saa kuitenkaan kuin marginaaliryhmien suosion. Linkolan ajatuksista ei ole toteutunut juuri mitään.


Minusta Linkola on huono vertaus kun puhutaan siitä, mitkä ovat hyviä käytäntöjä kaupunkiliikenteessä ja kaupunkien tilankäytössä. Linkola on idealisti, joka tuskin itsekään kuvitteli ajatuksiaan esittäessään, että maailma palaa ympäristösyistä kivikaudelle. Kun minä tai monet muut kaupunkiliikenteen ja kaupunkisuunnittelun tuntijat puhumme hyvistä käytännöistä, kyse on nimenomaan sellaisesta, mitä voidaan tehdä ja on jo tehty. Eli mikä on mahdollista ja jopa nykyään normaalia.




> Minun näkemykseni on, että ratikkaliikenteen kehittäminen Helsingissä vaatisi sekä kokonaisvaltaisen vision halutusta lopputilasta että kehityspolun, jossa askel askeleelta ratikkaliikenteen toimivuutta ja tehokkuutta parannettaisiin ja samalla verifioitaisiin, toteutuvatko kullekin askeleelle asetetut tavoitteet. Jos alkaa näyttää siltä, että polkua pitkin päästään maaliin ja autoilijatkin ovat tyytyväisiä kehitykseen, uskon että lopputilanteeseen pääseminen onnistuu.


Mutta miksi sitä ratikkaliikenteen kehittämisen visiota ei mahda olla? 




> Autoilijoilla pitää kuitenkin olla aikaa sopeutua ajatukseen prosessin aikana.


Kymmenissä kaupungeissa on tehty keskustauudistuksia, joissa autot on pantu pois ja tilalle on tullut jalankulun ja joukkoliikenteen alueita. Usein myös raitiotie. Tarvittu aika on ollut se, minkä päätöksenteko ja katutilan remontti vaativat.

Nämä asiat ja ne hyvät käytännöt, joista olen puhunut ja puhun vastakin, on jo verifioitu moneen kertaan. Jos sitä eivät täällä Helsingissä tiedä jotkut poliitikot ja virkamiehet, se ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö ne asiat olisi tapahtuneet ja toteutukset olisi totta. Jos tuntuu siltä, ettei tiedä, miten tällaiset asiat viedään läpi, kannattaa vaikka lähteä opintomatkalle katsomaan, mitä on tehty ja kysymään, miten se tehtiin. Monessa kaupungissa kerrotaan mielellään, koska niissä ollaan itse tyytyväisiä ja iloisia siitä, että on saatu muutetuksi kaupunki paremmaksi.




> Ei nämäkään nyt ole enää kovin lähihistoriaa, vaan tuoreimmatkin n. kymmenen vuoden takaisia juttuja. Monessa viittaat Seppo Vepsäläiseen, joka on jäänyt eläkkeelle jo 2006. Maailma on muuttunut paljon sen jälkeen.


Meillä kahdella lienee hieman erilainen aikaskaala, ja pyrkimättä olemaan epäkohtelias totean, että minun aikaskaalani on realistisempi. Kaupungin kehittämisen, rakentamisen ja muuttamisen mittakaavassa 10 vuotta ei ole edes lähihistoriaa, vaan sitä, mikä on nyt. Ideasta toteutumiseen kun on tavallisesti 1020 vuotta.

Vepsäläisestä puhun, koska hän vaikutti kaupungissa koko työikänsä. Vuodesta 2006 maailma ei ole muuttunut miksikään. Ei edes siltä osin, että Vepsäläisen ajamat ja käyntiin saamat asiat olisivat tulleet valmiiksi (länsimetro ja automaattimetro). Sen sijaan Vepsäläisen aikana, 1960-luvulta meidän päiviimme, Helsinki on muuttunut aika lailla. On rakennettu lähiövyöhyke ja sen moottorikadut ja -tiet sekä metro ja Martinlaakson metrorata. Ja samaan aikaan autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuudet ovat vaihtaneet paikkaa. Eli autoilusta on tullut hallitseva kulkumuoto.

Virka-asemansa vuoksi Vepsäläinen on ollut se henkilö, jonka vastuulla joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen on ollut. Vastaan edellä asettamaani kysymykseen raitioliikenteen kehittämisohjelman puuttumisesta sillä, että se ei kuulunut Vepsäläisen näkemykseen. Hän muodosti oman kehittämiskuvansa siitä, mitä meillä opetettiin 1960-luvulla ja mikä on konkretisoitu Helsingin osalta Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnitelmassa. Vepsäläistä ei kiinnostanut kuin metro ja autoilun kasvun hän käytännössä hyväksyi  sen näkemyksen mukaisena asiana, joka hänelle oli liikennesuunnittelusta amerikkalaiseen tapaan opetettu.

Vepsäläisen viimeinen joukkoliikenteen kehittämisvisio virkamiehenä oli Iso liityntä, C 1/2006. Siinä hän esittää, miten metroa pitäisi laajentaa ja soveltaa idän liityntäliikenneperiaatetta kaikkialle muuallekin.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> 
> Kunnan tehtävien hoitaminen ei ole kaupankäyntiä.
> 
> 
> Minusta juuri toisin. Hyvin suuri osa merkittävistä poliittisista päätöksistä on kompromisseja tai poliittisia lehmänkauppoja, joissa jokainen osapuoli saa jotakin heille tärkeää. Ne ryhmittymät, jotka eivät lähde tuohon "peliin" mukaan, eivät saa läpi mitään tavoitteitaan ja jäävät marginaaliin.


Suomessa julkinen hallinto on määritelty laeissa. Tiivistettynä siten, että luottamus- ja virkamiesten tehtävä on edistää kansalaisten hyvinvointia. Päätösten tulee siis palvella tätä tavoitetta ja perustua parhaaseen mahdolliseen tietoon.

Käytännössä hallinto näyttää usein menevät kuten kuvailet. Sitä nimitetään mm. rakenteelliseksi korruptioksi. Eli tuollaisista käytännöistä hallinnossa tulee päästä eroon, ei lähteä niihin mukaan. Myös tuloksista näkee, että hallinto perustuu lobbaamiseen ja muunlaiseen vahvimman ja varakkaimman voimaan. Siksi meillä menestyvät kalliit ja tehottomat hankkeet ja ratkaisut. Onhan ymmärrettävää, että esim. rakennusliikkeet lobbaavat sen puolesta, että ne saavat mahdollisimman kalliita hankkeita.

Ketä kiinnostaa lobata kaupunkilaiseten puolesta, kun kaupunkilaisten etu on mahdollisimman vähän mutta mahdollisimman hyvää ja kustannustehokasta? Siksi päätöksenteko ei voi perustua lobbaamiseen ja kaupankäyntiin.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Lienet kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että Helsingin hallintoa tulee hoitaa kuntalain mukaisesti?


Ei tässä ole kyse minun mielipiteestäni. Poliittiset virkanimitykset ovat osa suomalaista julkishallintoa, halusimme sitä tai emme, ja poliittisin perustein valitut johtavat virkamiehet toteuttavat usein taustaryhmittymänsä agendaa.




> Tiedät itsekin, että bussiliikenne kylläkin vie enemmän tilaa autoilulta kuin ratikat, joten vielä ei auennut se, miksi vain raitioliikenteen kanssa pitää sopeutua kompromisseihin. Selityksesi on tulkittavissa niin, että asetat itsekin autoilun kaiken yläpuolelle. Eli kompromissien tarve liittyy kaikkiin muihin liikennemuotoihin kuin autoiluun. Ydinkysymys kuitenkin on, miksi kaiken ja kaikessa pitää alistua autoilun tarpeisiin.


Bussiliikenne ei tarvitse autoilun joka tapauksessa tarvitseman liikennetilan lisäksi muuta kuin pysäkit. Hyvin toimiva raitioliikenne vaatii omat kaistat, joten ero on huomattava.

Minä tunnustan sen tosiasian, että autoilulla on vahva asema Helsingin seudulla eikä sitä voida siksi sivuuttaa päätöksenteossa. Kaikki liikennemuodot, myös autoilu, joutuvat tekemään kompromisseja kaupunkitilan jaossa.




> Se ole minun vänkäämistäni, vaan maailmanlaajuisesti yleinen näkemys kaupunkien liikenteestä ja sen järjestämisestä. Sen näkee, kun tutustuu siihen, mitä muualla tapahtuu, kirjoitetaan ja kehitetään.


Se on yksi monista näkemyksistä. Tutustumalla monipuolisesti siihen, mitä muualla tapahtuu, kirjoitetaan ja kehitetään huomaakin nopeasti, että kehityssuuntia on monia erilaisia eikä mikään niistä ole absoluuttisesti ainoa oikea. Yhtä lailla voitaisiin tehdä vaikka opintomatkoja Helsingin kokoisiin kaupunkeihin USA:ssa, joissa voitaisiin kuulla, miten hyvä autoiluun pohjautuva liikennejärjestelmä on.




> Minusta tässä on nyt nähty, että puhe fundementalismista on seurausta argumenttien loppumisesta.


Minusta tässä on nyt nähty, että kehität olkiukkoja vain, jotta pääsisit vänkäämään asiasta. Viittasin ratikkafundamentalismiin vain sivumennen eikä se ollut alkuperäisen keskustelun pääpointti.




> Mutta miksi sitä ratikkaliikenteen kehittämisen visiota ei mahda olla?


Tuohon kysymykseen Otso Kivekäs vastasi tässä viestiketjussa vähän aiemmin.




> Meillä kahdella lienee hieman erilainen aikaskaala, ja pyrkimättä olemaan epäkohtelias totean, että minun aikaskaalani on realistisempi.


Mitä realistista on jauhaa menneen maailman päätöksistä? Vaikka niiden toimeenpano tapahtuisikin vasta nyt, niin ei niihin juuttuminen edistä mitenkään tulevien päätösten paremmuutta enää sen jälkeen, kun historiasta on saatu se oppi, mitä siitä voi saada (ja tällä foorumilla olemme saaneet jo useita liikennehistorian oppitunteja). Minusta hedelmällistä on keskustella, miten asioita pitäisi tehdä tulevaisuudessa.




> Käytännössä hallinto näyttää usein menevät kuten kuvailet. Sitä nimitetään mm. rakenteelliseksi korruptioksi. Eli tuollaisista käytännöistä hallinnossa tulee päästä eroon, ei lähteä niihin mukaan.


Hienoa, että joku jaksaa ajatella näin idealistisesti! Harmi vaan, että tuolla menetelmällä ei saa omia ajatuksiaan edistettyä. Kaikissa tarkemmin tuntemissani demokratioissa päätöksenteossa on vahvasti mukana puolueiden väliset kompromissit ja poliittiset lehmänkaupat.




> Ketä kiinnostaa lobata kaupunkilaiseten puolesta, kun kaupunkilaisten etu on mahdollisimman vähän mutta mahdollisimman hyvää ja kustannustehokasta? Siksi päätöksenteko ei voi perustua lobbaamiseen ja kaupankäyntiin.


Valtaosa päätöksentekijöistä ymmärtää kyllä resurssien rajallisuuden ja haluaa tehdä siksi kustannustehokkaita ratkaisuja. Kansalaisaktiivitkin voivat lobata kustannustehokkaiden ratkaisujen puolesta. Hyvä esimerkki liikenteen saralta on pyöräily, johon Helsingissä panostetaan nykyään huomattavasti aiempaa enemmän ja tuloksetkin ovat hyviä. Ratikkaliikenteen puolesta lobbaavat kansalaisliikkeet tosin ovat saaneet huonoa mainetta juuri fundamentalismin vuoksi ja siksi ratikkalobbaus herättää usein voimakkaita vastareaktioita, mutta sitä ei voi parantaa kuin tekemällä parempaa lobbausta.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Bussiliikenne ei tarvitse autoilun joka tapauksessa tarvitseman liikennetilan lisäksi muuta kuin pysäkit. Hyvin toimiva raitioliikenne vaatii omat kaistat, joten ero on huomattava.


Kyllähän hyvin toimiva bussiliikennekin vilkkaasti liikennöidyllä kadulla tarvitsee omat kaistansa, ei kai näitä olisi Helsinkiin muuten tehty jo vuosikymmeniä sitten eikä HSL olisi muuten edelleenkin vaatimassa lisää bussikaistoja Helsinkiin tai vastustaisi nykyisten bussikaistojen poistoa sätettäisväyliltä? Bussiliikenteen ominaispiirteitähän ovat suhteellisen pieni yksikkökoko ja joustavuus [1] reitinvalinnassa. Näitä vahvuuksia kannattaisikin hyödyntää sen sijaan, että yritetään matkia busseilla ratikkaa, kuten Helsingin seudulla nyt monin paikoin tehdään.




> Se on yksi monista näkemyksistä. Tutustumalla monipuolisesti siihen, mitä muualla tapahtuu, kirjoitetaan ja kehitetään huomaakin nopeasti, että kehityssuuntia on monia erilaisia eikä mikään niistä ole absoluuttisesti ainoa oikea. Yhtä lailla voitaisiin tehdä vaikka opintomatkoja Helsingin kokoisiin kaupunkeihin USA:ssa, joissa voitaisiin kuulla, miten hyvä autoiluun pohjautuva liikennejärjestelmä on.


No mitä Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmältä siis halutaan? USA:sta haettiin mallia 1950- ja 1960-luvuilla, mutta minusta nykyisin ainakin Helsingin kaupungin strategiaohjelmassa puhutaan enemmän eurooppalaisen kävely-, pyöräily- ja joukkoliikennekaupungin puolesta, kuin amerikkalaisen autokaupungin. En muuten muista kuulleeni enkä lukeneeni, että ainakaan änsimaissa olisi yleinen kehityssuunta kohti tuota autokaupunkia, Lähi-Idässä tälläistä trendiä sen sijaan on havaittavissa.




> Valtaosa päätöksentekijöistä ymmärtää kyllä resurssien rajallisuuden ja haluaa tehdä siksi kustannustehokkaita ratkaisuja. Kansalaisaktiivitkin voivat lobata kustannustehokkaiden ratkaisujen puolesta. Hyvä esimerkki liikenteen saralta on pyöräily, johon Helsingissä panostetaan nykyään huomattavasti aiempaa enemmän ja tuloksetkin ovat hyviä. Ratikkaliikenteen puolesta lobbaavat kansalaisliikkeet tosin ovat saaneet huonoa mainetta juuri fundamentalismin vuoksi ja siksi ratikkalobbaus herättää usein voimakkaita vastareaktioita, mutta sitä ei voi parantaa kuin tekemällä parempaa lobbausta.


En seurannut vielä 1990-luvulla, mitä silloin Etelä-Espoon raideratkaisun tiimoilta esimerkiksi lehtien mielipidepalstoilla keskusteltiin, mutta kun rupesin vuoden 2005 tienoilla seuraamaan Länsimetro- ja Tramwest-keskustelua, niin mieleeni on jäänyt sellainen keskusteluilmapiiri, että muualla Euroopassa olemassa olevista ratkaisuista jopa Helsingin seudun kaupunkien ja kuntayhtymien virkamiehet väittävät, etteivät ne ehdotetut ratkaisut toimisi Suomalaisissa Erityisolosuhteissa.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllähän hyvin toimiva bussiliikennekin vilkkaasti liikennöidyllä kadulla tarvitsee omat kaistansa, ei kai näitä olisi Helsinkiin muuten tehty jo vuosikymmeniä sitten eikä HSL olisi muuten edelleenkin vaatimassa lisää bussikaistoja Helsinkiin tai vastustaisi nykyisten bussikaistojen poistoa sätettäisväyliltä? Bussiliikenteen ominaispiirteitähän ovat suhteellisen pieni yksikkökoko ja joustavuus [1] reitinvalinnassa. Näitä vahvuuksia kannattaisikin hyödyntää sen sijaan, että yritetään matkia busseilla ratikkaa, kuten Helsingin seudulla nyt monin paikoin tehdään.


On olemassa erilaisia katuja. Joka kadulle ei vaan mahdu omia kaistoja joukkoliikenteelle. Vilkkaana esimerkkinä vaikka Topeliuksenkatu, jolla nykyään kulkee todella paljon busseja. Raitiovaunun sovittaminen tuolle kadulle ei ole kauhean helppoa. 

Osittain se johtuu siitä, että raitiovaunujen pysäkit ainakin nykyisellä Helsingin raitioliikentee toteutustavalla perustuvat siihen että raitiovaunu pysähtyy keskelle kaistaansa, jonka vieressä on pysäkkilevennys ja samalla raitiovaunu tukkii koko kaistan. Topeliuksenkadun bussi- ja autoliikenteen volyymilla keskelle kaistaa pysähtyvät ratikat ovat helposti aika ongelmallisia risteysten läpäisykyvyn suhteen. Varmaan tuo ongelma on ratkaistavissa, mutta silti raitioliikenteen tilavaatimukset näyttävät esimerkiksi Topeliuksenkadulla bussiliikennettä suuremmilta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllähän hyvin toimiva bussiliikennekin vilkkaasti liikennöidyllä kadulla tarvitsee omat kaistansa


Niin tarvitsee ja ne ovat niitä kompromisseja, joita eri liikennemuotojen kesken Helsingissä on tehty. Bussikaistat(kin) ovat autopuolueelle selvä kipupiste.




> No mitä Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmältä siis halutaan?


Riippuu ihan siitä, keltä kysytään. Mielipiteitä on monia ja lopputulos tuntuu olevan jonkinlainen kompromissi eri kantojen välillä.

----------


## petteri

> No mitä Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmältä siis halutaan? USA:sta haettiin mallia 1950- ja 1960-luvuilla, mutta minusta nykyisin ainakin Helsingin kaupungin strategiaohjelmassa puhutaan enemmän eurooppalaisen kävely-, pyöräily- ja joukkoliikennekaupungin puolesta, kuin amerikkalaisen autokaupungin. En muuten muista kuulleeni enkä lukeneeni, että ainakaan Länsimaissa olisi yleinen kehityssuunta kohti tuota autokaupunkia, Lähi-Idässä tälläistä trendiä sen sijaan on havaittavissa.


Mitä Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmältä halutaan on hyvä kysymys. Toinen on sitten, mistä haetaan mallia. Ei katupikaratikka kuitenkaan yleensä ole dominoivassa roolissa suunnilleen Helsingin seudun kokoisten kaupunkiseutujen liikenteessä, varsinkaan kantakaupungeissa. Toki jotain poikkeuksia löytyy, vaikka  Amsterdam, mutta metroahan siellä nyt rakennetaan  kun ratikka on keskustan läpi niin hidas.

Toki viime vuosina Euroopassa uusia katupikaratikoita on rakennettu paljon, usein ainakin kahdessa eri käyttötapauksessa.

1) Paljon Helsinkiä pienempiin autokaupunkeihin,  joihin on rakennettu Smith-Polvis motareita lähelle keskustaa. Esimerkkeinä vaikka Strasbourg tai Bergen. 

http://goo.gl/maps/MYbFi
http://goo.gl/maps/g6M1C

Tuolla autoliikenteen moottoriväyliä ja autotunneleita löytyy läheltä keskustaa ja siksi on helppo löytää toimivia reittejä ratikalle, tuollaisissa kaupungeissa myös keskustan merkitys on usein pienentynyt ja sen elvyttäminen on tarpeen. 

2) Isojen kaupunkien liityntä-tai poikittaisliikenteen tarpeisiin.

Esimerkkinä vaikka Pariisin T3, joka kulkee suurimman osan matkaa isolla kadulla, jolla on paljon eritasoratkaisuja, vähän malliin Hakamäentien ja Mannerheimintien risteys kevennettynä. Samaan suuntaan myös kulkee vieressä moottoritie, jolla on sitten neljä kaistaa suuntaansa.

Helsingin kantakaupunki on tuollaisiin ratikkaympäristöihin verrattuna aika erilainen.

Helsingin kantakaupungin erityispiirteitä:

1) Merkittävä osa Helsingin kantakaupungin asemakaavasta on suunniteltu sadan tai muutaman sadan tuhannen asukkaan merkittävissä määrin hevoskärreillä liikennöitäväksi kaupungiksi.

2) Kaupunki on kasvanut erittäin paljon hevoskärrien ajasta, enemmän kuin monet muut kaupukiseudut ja kasvaa yhä rajusti.

3) Smith-Polviset on pääosin jätetty Helsingin kantakaupungissa rakentamatta, joten ylimääräistä tilaa ei ole.

4) Helsingin kantakaupunki on osin erittäin tiheästi rakennettu ja maantieteellisistä syistä sen läpi joudutaan liikennöimään.

5) Helsingin keskusta on erittäin vilkas ympäristö ja houkuttaa elinkeinoelämää. Kehätieden kauppakeskukset eivät ole näivettäneet sitä ja siten helpottaneet uusia ratikkaprojekteja.

6) Raitioliikennettä ei ole koskaan lakkautettu, vaan nykyisen liikenteen tarpeet on huomioitava.

7) Keskustaan tulee erittäin vilkas bussiliikenne, joka on huomioitava ja myös keskustan bussiliikenteen siirtäminen kokonaan liityntään ei nykyisellä infralla oikein onnistu.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Mitä Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmältä halutaan on hyvä kysymys. Toinen on sitten, mistä haetaan mallia. Ei katupikaratikka kuitenkaan yleensä ole dominoivassa roolissa suunnilleen Helsingin seudun kokoisten kaupunkiseutujen liikenteessä, varsinkaan kantakaupungeissa. Toki jotain poikkeuksia löytyy, vaikka  Amsterdam, mutta metroahan siellä nyt rakennetaan  kun ratikka on keskustan läpi niin hidas.


Se mitä Länsi-Euroopassakin on 1900-luvun mittaan tehty, ei suoraan kerro siitä mitä nykyisin voidaan tehdä. Avainkysymyksiä ovat haluttu nopeus ja tarvittava kapasiteetti. Lisäksi väitän, että Helsingissä olisi nimenomaan maantieteestä johtuen Amsterdamia vähemmän tarvetta Töölönlahden eteläpuoliselle (eli Helsingin niemen kautta kulkevalle) nopealle yhteydelle. Erityisesti jos linjalla Otaniemi-Pasila-Herttoniemi olisi se nopeahko raideyhteys.

Amsterdamissa tuo rautatieaseman takaa keskustan ohi menevä menevä kanava määrittää kaupunkirakennetta hyvin paljon. Tuon Amsterdamin läpi menevän kanavan yli ei esimerkiksi näytä kanavaosuudella menevän yhtään siltaa. Ainoat sillat tuolla reitillä näkyvät olevan Amsterdamin itäpuolella yksi silta ja länsipuolella Pohjanmeren lähellä sulkujen yhteyteen rakennettuja siltoja. Löytyypä sieltä rullasiltakin.

Voi hyvinkin olla, että Amsterdamissa on käytännön syistä valittu metron jatkorakentaminen parhaaksi vaihtoehdoksi. Jos raitioliikenne haluttaisiin Amsterdamissa viedä päärautatieaseman toiselle puolelle, pitäisi sillekin tehdä tunneli (kuten Strasbourgissa on tehty) ja tehdä keskustaan jonnekin luiska maan alle vastaavasti kuten Strasbourgissa.

Hyvä nyrkkisääntö olisi minusta se, että jos kallista tunnelia tehdään pitkiä matkoja, niin siitä saatava hyöty kannattaa maksimoida. Eli liikennöidä mahdollisimman isolla kalustolla. Vastaavasti pintaliikenteen omista kaistoista saatava hyöty kannattaa maksimoida ajamalla niillä mahdollisimman isolla kalustolla. Tämä ei tietenkään sulje pois lyhyille matkoille maastoesteiden tai ruuhkien ohittamiseksi tehtäviä tunneleita tai omia kaistoja.




> Helsingin kantakaupungin erityispiirteitä:
> 
> 1) Merkittävä osa Helsingin kantakaupungin asemakaavasta on suunniteltu sadan tai muutaman sadan tuhannen asukkaan merkittävissä määrin hevoskärreillä liikennöitäväksi kaupungiksi.
> 
> 2) Kaupunki on kasvanut erittäin paljon hevoskärrien ajasta, enemmän kuin monet muut kaupukiseudut ja kasvaa yhä rajusti.
> 
> 3) Smith-Polviset on pääosin jätetty Helsingin kantakaupungissa rakentamatta, joten ylimääräistä tilaa ei ole.
> 
> 4) Helsingin kantakaupunki on osin erittäin tiheästi rakennettu ja maantieteellisistä syistä sen läpi joudutaan liikennöimään.


Huomauttaisin nyt ensiksi, että edes omissa visioissani ei ole rakentaa Helsingissä Töölön tulli - Pasila - Kurvi -linjan eteläpuolelle kovinkaan paljoa uutta rataa olemassa olevaan kaupunkirakenteeseen, pl. Topeliuksenkadun rata sisältäen Nordenskiöldinkadun eteläpään ja Haartmaninkadun radat ja Fredrikinkadun keskiosan radan. Joten tilakysymys ei ole siinä mielessä relevantti. Siltä osin se kyllä on relevantti, että vähentämällä samoilla väylillä kulkevaa bussiliikennettä (erityisesti Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä) voitaisiin ratikkakaistoja leventää sen kriittisen 0,5-1,0 metrin verran.

Toisekseen, ei ole kauheasti merkitystä sillä, mikä on Helsinki-nimisen hallintoyksikön asukasluku tai minkälainen esimerkiksi Kallion katuverkko on, niin kauan kuin se ei ole vastaava kuin keskiaikaisen kaupungin kapeat kadut. Oleellista sen sijaan tässä yhteydessä on raitioliikenteelle käytettävissä oleva tila reittikaduilla ja kantakaupungin asukasluku ja työpaikkamäärä.

En siis edelleenkään ymmärrä, mikä ylivoimainen ongelma näistä aiheutuu. Minusta nuo edellä luettelemasi kuulostavat enemmän selittelyltä ja tekosyiltä sille, ettei Helsingin ratikkaverkkoa voisi päivittää 2010-luvulle.

Strasbourgista voisi muuten yhdeksi esimerkiksi nostaa Place de la Republiquelta pohjoiskoiliseen lähtevä Avenue de la Paix. Tuolla kadulla on molemmin puolin jalkakäytävät, yksisuuntaiset pyörätiet, erotuskaista pyörätien ja pysäköintikaistan välissä, pysäköintikaista ja ajokaista. Ja keskellä on riittävästi tilaa raitiotielle. Miksei tuollaisia katuja tehdä Helsinkiin, esimerkiksi nyt paljon porua herättäneelle Junonkadulle Kalasatamaan?




> 6) Raitioliikennettä ei ole koskaan lakkautettu, vaan nykyisen liikenteen tarpeet on huomioitava.


Tämä ei minusta ole ongelma. Nykyiset linjat 1 (Huom. Kurvin kautta), 4, 6 ja 10 toimisivat runkolinjojen pohjana ja "keskustalinjat" ajaisivat mm. Topeliuksenkadun kautta ja Kallion läpi. Mihin "nykyisen liikenteen tarpeisiin" mahdat viitata?




> 7) Keskustaan tulee erittäin vilkas bussiliikenne, joka on huomioitava ja myös keskustan bussiliikenteen siirtäminen kokonaan liityntään ei nykyisellä infralla oikein onnistu.


Mainitsinkin Länsimetro-ketjussa viestissäni (kommentoin sinun viestiäsi) tuosta ongelmallisesta ajattelumallista, jossa nykyisen bussiliikenteen ajatellaan säilyvän muuttumattomana siinä vaiheessa, kun Helsingin nykyisiä raitioteitä lähdetään päivittämään 2010-luvulle. Tietysti päivitys voidaan toteuttaa vaatimattomimmin ja saada vain osa hyödyistä, mutta kaikkia hyötyjä päivityksestä ei saada ilman nykyisten ratojen jatkoja jonnekin Kehä I:n tasolle ja vähintään Kehä I:n sisäpuolelle päättyvien bussilinjojen uudelleenjärjestelyjä.

Korostan sitten edelleen, että ainakaan omassa suunnitelmassani en ole katkomassa kaikkea bussiliikennettä liityntälinjoiksi raideliikenteeseen, vaan säilyttämällä muutavan Helsingin niemelle tulevan linjan jopa nykyistä tiheämmin liikennöivinä runkolinjoina (vrt. HSL:n runkolinjastoselvitys), hajauttamalla joidenkin bussilinjojen päätepysäkkejä suunnitellusti ympäri kantakaupunkia (esim. Mäntymäen kentälle, Mäkelänrinteen uimahallin kentälle ja Kalasatamaan), hyödyntämällä Mechelininkatua, Sturenkatua ja Hermannin rantatien - Sörnäisten rantatien reittiä nykyistä enemmän ja muuttamalla jotkin linjat Hakamäentien, Nordenskiöldinkadun tai jopa Helsinginkadun taso heilurilinjoiksi saadaan nimenomaan näillä raitioliikenteen kannalta kriittisillä Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä vähennettyä bussiliikennettä ruuhkassa tasolla 20-50 bussia/suunta/tunti. Bussiliikenteen sujuvuudesta taas huolehdittaisiin samalla tempulla kuin raitioliikenteen täsmällisyyttä parannetaan, eli liikennevalojen yhteenkytkentäaallon nopeuden säätämisellä sopivaksi.

Noita pieniä muutaman bussin terminaaleja tekee tarvittaessa aika nopeastikin, kunhan mahdolliset kaavamuutokset ja katusuunnittelmat on hyväksytty kaupungin luottamuselimissä (ja mahdolliset valitukset käsitelty oikeusistuimissa). Tapiolan tilapäinen bussikenttä ja nykyinen Tapionaukion terminaali olkoot esimerkkeinä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Bussiliikenne ei tarvitse autoilun joka tapauksessa tarvitseman liikennetilan lisäksi muuta kuin pysäkit. Hyvin toimiva raitioliikenne vaatii omat kaistat, joten ero on huomattava.


Hyvä, sittenhän voidaankin poistaa tarpeettomat bussikaistamerkit vastikaan ympärivuorokautisiksi muuttuneilta bussikaistoilta ympäri kaupunkia. Täytyypä tehdä asiasta kunnallisaloite.

Ole nyt Kuukanko sen verran mies, että myönnät, että tuo yllä oleva tekstisi on täyttä roskaa. Niillä volyymeillä, joilla HSL haluaa tuoda aivan ydinkeskustaan tolkuttoman määrän bussiliikennettä (erotuksena suurin piirtein kaikista länsimaailman raitiovaunuin ja metroin varustetuista miljoonakaupunkiseuduista) busseilla ei olisi ilman bussikaistoja senkään vertaa toimintaedellytyksiä kuin nyt.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei tässä ole kyse minun mielipiteestäni. Poliittiset virkanimitykset ovat osa suomalaista julkishallintoa, halusimme sitä tai emme, ja poliittisin perustein valitut johtavat virkamiehet toteuttavat usein taustaryhmittymänsä agendaa.


Poliittiset virkanimitykset ovat kuitenkin meillä jopa perustuslain vastaisia. Mutta puoluepoliittisesti valitut virkamiehet voivat nimitysperusteestaan huolimatta olla myös päteviä ja toimia oikein. Arvovalintojen tekeminen ei ole väärin toimimista, mutta lobbareiden ja puoluerahoittajien tahdon mukaan toimiminen on silloin, kun kansalaisten etu jää toissijaiseksi.




> Minä tunnustan sen tosiasian, että autoilulla on vahva asema Helsingin seudulla eikä sitä voida siksi sivuuttaa päätöksenteossa. Kaikki liikennemuodot, myös autoilu, joutuvat tekemään kompromisseja kaupunkitilan jaossa.


Nimenomaan päätöksenteossa on jo myönnetty, ettei autoilu voi olla ykkössijalla. Se näkyy kaupungin strategioissa ja ohjelmissa. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta on valtuuston alainen, joten sen päätökset ovat toissijaisia. Te virkamiehet olette molempien alaisia, ja teidän tulee noudattaa valtuuston päätöksiä. Myös puoluepoliittisella perusteella valitun virkamiehen virkavelvollisuus on sama kuin muilla virkamiehillä.




> Se on yksi monista näkemyksistä. Tutustumalla monipuolisesti siihen, mitä muualla tapahtuu, kirjoitetaan ja kehitetään huomaakin nopeasti, että kehityssuuntia on monia erilaisia eikä mikään niistä ole absoluuttisesti ainoa oikea. Yhtä lailla voitaisiin tehdä vaikka opintomatkoja Helsingin kokoisiin kaupunkeihin USA:ssa, joissa voitaisiin kuulla, miten hyvä autoiluun pohjautuva liikennejärjestelmä on.


Suomessa on noudatettu amerikkalaisia autoliikenteen suunnitteluperiaatteita 1960-luvulta lähtien. Tuloksena on autokaupunki, jota ei enää haluta. Nyt on päätetty strategioista, jotka edellyttävät toisenlaisia suunnitteluperiaatteita. Silloin virkamiehen tulee tietenkin ottaa oppia sieltä, missä tehdään liikennepolitiikkaa, jossa autoilu ei ole priorisoituna. Ei selittää, että hei, me löysimme USA:sta kaupunkeja, joissa autoilu on edelleen ykkössijalla, joten emme noudata valtuuston periaatteita asettaa joukkoliikenne etusijalle.




> Mitä realistista on jauhaa menneen maailman päätöksistä? Vaikka niiden toimeenpano tapahtuisikin vasta nyt, niin ei niihin juuttuminen edistä mitenkään tulevien päätösten paremmuutta enää sen jälkeen, kun historiasta on saatu se oppi, mitä siitä voi saada (ja tällä foorumilla olemme saaneet jo useita liikennehistorian oppitunteja). Minusta hedelmällistä on keskustella, miten asioita pitäisi tehdä tulevaisuudessa.


Jos ja kun ei ymmärrä, mitä on menneisyydessä tapahtunut ja mitä siitä on seurannut, ei ole edellytyksiä suunnitella myöskään tulevaa. Koko ihmiskunnan kulttuuri on tulos siitä, että on tehty jotain, opittu siitä ja osattu jatkaa eteenpäin aloittamatta aina alusta ja toistamalla jo tehtyjä virheitä.

Tässä keskustelussa on sekä sinulla että Petterillä sellainen henki, että pitäisi edelleen tehdä asioita, joista on jo kokemusta ja on nähty, että ne eivät tuota ainakaan sitä, mitä päätöksentekijät ovat päättäneet haluta. Historian tunteminen ja tunnustaminen auttaisi. Mutta voihan olla niin, että tunneleiden tekeminen, busseilla ajeleminen ja autoilu ovatkin se, mitä haluatte, ei päätettyjen tavoitteiden toteuttaminen.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> 
> Käytännössä hallinto näyttää usein menevät kuten kuvailet. Sitä nimitetään mm. rakenteelliseksi korruptioksi. Eli tuollaisista käytännöistä hallinnossa tulee päästä eroon, ei lähteä niihin mukaan.
> 
> 
> Hienoa, että joku jaksaa ajatella näin idealistisesti! Harmi vaan, että tuolla menetelmällä ei saa omia ajatuksiaan edistettyä. Kaikissa tarkemmin tuntemissani demokratioissa päätöksenteossa on vahvasti mukana puolueiden väliset kompromissit ja poliittiset lehmänkaupat.


En kirjoittanut puolueiden välisistä sopimuksista tai äänestyspäätöksistä, joissa toiset voittavat ja toiset häviävät, ne ovat osa demokratiaa. Kirjoitin siitä, että hallinto ei ole kaupankäyntiä, jossa jaetaan etuja toinen toisilleen. Kirjoitin myös lobbaamisesta, jossa isolla rahalla suostutellaan ja houkutellaan tekemään päätöksiä lobbarin eduksi ja usein kansalaisten vahingoksi.




> Valtaosa päätöksentekijöistä ymmärtää kyllä resurssien rajallisuuden ja haluaa tehdä siksi kustannustehokkaita ratkaisuja. Kansalaisaktiivitkin voivat lobata kustannustehokkaiden ratkaisujen puolesta.


Valtaosa päätöksentekijöistä uskoo virkamiehen sanaan. Jopa silloin, kun se on päätöksentekijän omaa mielipidettä vastaan. Päätöksentekijät näyttävät uskovan myös tarpeeksi uskottavia lobbaajia. Uskottavuutta vakuuttaa mm. suuren yrityksen tai varakkaan etujärjestön edustaminen. Jos sekä virkamiehet että lobbaajat valehtelevat esim. kustannustehokkuudesta ja kansalaisaktivisti väittää toista, kyllä kansalaisaktivisti häviää.




> Ratikkaliikenteen puolesta lobbaavat kansalaisliikkeet tosin ovat saaneet huonoa mainetta juuri fundamentalismin vuoksi ja siksi ratikkalobbaus herättää usein voimakkaita vastareaktioita, mutta sitä ei voi parantaa kuin tekemällä parempaa lobbausta.


Vaikka käytät kiertoilmaisuja, ymmärrän kyllä, ketä ja mitä tarkoitat. Vastaan siihen, että huono maine on vain sitä, että on ollut ikävää, kun joku uskaltaa olla eri mieltä muutaman johtavan virkamiehen kanssa. Myös se on ikävää, kun joku on osannut sanoa, missä bluffataan. Poliittisten maallikkopäättäjien kanssa kun on helppoa, koska heillä ei ole asiantuntijuutta arvioida sitä, onko kaikki heille esitetty totta.

Tosiasioiden esittäminen on ikävää sille, joka haluaisi pitää tosiasaist piilossa haittaamasta omaa agendaansa. Tosiasioiden esittäminen ei ole fundamentalismia, tosiasioiden piilottelu on. Lainaan tähän kaksi määrittelyä fundamentalismille:



> Fundamentalismi (lat. fundamentum, perustus, pohja) on etenkin uskontoon liittyvä ideologia, jossa pyritään palaamaan johonkin alkuperäiseen väittämään ja näkemykseen sekä oikaisemaan sellaiset uudemmat piirteet, joiden katsotaan hämärtävän totuutta.





> Fundamentalismi (< lat. fundus 'perusta', fundare 'perustaa'), joskus myös foundationalismi (< engl. foundation 'perusta'), on tietoteorian alaan kuuluva uskomusten oikeutusteoria. Fundamentalismin mukaan on olemassa perususkomuksia tai -oletuksia, jotka ovat oikeutettuja sellaisinaan, ja kaikkien muiden uskomusten oikeutus riippuu niistä.


Kumpikin määrittely sopii hyvin siihen, millä Helsingissä perustellaan metroa ja vastustetaan raitioliikennettä. Tai puolustetaan autoilua. Tuorein osoitus tästä fundamentalismista on Loukon lausuma HBL:ssä 19.12. Loukon mukaan metron rakentamiseen ei tarvita konsulttien kustannus- ja vaikutusarvioita. Riittää, että hän itse sanoo rakentamisen olevan kannattavaa.

En epäile, etteikö Louko itse ymmärtäisi, että mikä hyvänsä kustannus- ja vaikutusarvio osoittaisi Kivenlahden metron hankkeeksi, joka ei täytä mitään asetettuja vaatimuksia, ja jonka edelle menisivät kaikki muut esillä olevat tai suunnitellut hankkeet. Juuri siksi hän haluaa kieltää metroa käsittelevät arviot ja selvitykset.

Metro on ja sen tulee olla hyvä olemalla metro. Kyse on perususkomuksesta, jota ei ole tarpeen eikä tule kyseenalaistaa. Jos vaikka kansalaisliike tekee niin, se saa ilman muuta metrofundamentalistilta huonon maineen.

Antero

----------


## Albert

Eikös tässä ole tullut jo täysin selville, että kuukanko/petteri on täysin eri mieltä kuin Antero Alku.
Kannattaako tuollaista jankkausta tosiaankaan jatkaa tässä ketjussa.
Siirtäkää /siirtykää ihmeessä offtopicin syövereihin!

----------


## Compact

> Eikös tässä ole tullut jo täysin selville, että kuukanko/petteri on täysin eri mieltä kuin Antero Alku.
> Kannattaako tuollaista jankkausta tosiaankaan jatkaa tässä ketjussa.
> Siirtäkää /siirtykää ihmeessä offtopicin syövereihin!


Onhan tämä tarinaniskentä järkevämpää täällä kuin offtopicissa, missä on kaikenlaista sekulia, esim. "katsomiasi elokuvia" jne., johon ei viitsi yleensä edes aikaansa haaskata.

Tässä on mielenkiintoista seurata kun asiantuntija ja "asiantuntijat" ottavat miehestä mittaa.

----------


## vristo

> Onhan tämä tarinaniskentä järkevämpää täällä kuin offtopicissa, missä on kaikenlaista sekulia, esim. "katsomiasi elokuvia" jne., johon ei viitsi yleensä edes aikaansa haaskata.
> 
> Tässä on mielenkiintoista seurata kun asiantuntija ja "asiantuntijat" ottavat miehestä mittaa.


Kyllä menee alhaiseksi tämä pullistelu. 

Kuka on asiantuntija ja kuka "asiantuntija"?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä menee alhaiseksi tämä pullistelu. 
> 
> Kuka on asiantuntija ja kuka "asiantuntija"?


Sitä mäkin tässä mietin. Anteron kun tunnen pidemmältä ajalta ja tiedän, minkälaisiin hankkeisiin hän on konsulttina osallistunut, niin se riittää referenssiksi minulle siitä, että kyseessä on asiantuntija.

Petterin taas jätän kokonaan omaan arvoonsa, sieltä nimimerkin suojista kun voi huudella ihan kuka tahansa emmekä me pyynnöistä huolimatta ole saaneet hänen mahdollisesta asiantuntijuudestaan mitään tietoa. 

Eniten huolestuttaa Kuukanko. Joko hän kirjoittaa tarkoituksellisia ja voimakkaita provoja foorumin sääntöjen henkeä uhmaten tai sitten hänen asiantuntemuksessaan on vakavia puutteita. Pelkkä virka-asema ei riitä minulle noita lainausmerkkejä poistamaan, pitää olla jotain näyttöäkin.

Miten muten itse ajattelet ja nimenomaan sillä asiantuntijuudella, jonka pitkä kokemus ratin takana antaa? Onko bussi vaan iso henkilöauto, jota ei tarvitse ottaa liikennesuunnittelussa sen kummemmin huomioon ja silti voidaan tarjota "Euroopan parasta"?

----------


## petteri

> Eniten huolestuttaa Kuukanko. Joko hän kirjoittaa tarkoituksellisia ja voimakkaita provoja foorumin sääntöjen henkeä uhmaten tai sitten hänen asiantuntemuksessaan on vakavia puutteita. Pelkkä virka-asema ei riitä minulle noita lainausmerkkejä poistamaan, pitää olla jotain näyttöäkin.


Jos tällä foorumilla yrittää pistää viime päivien provoilijoita edes jonkinlaiseen absoluuttiseen järjestykseen, kuukanko vaikuttaa puhtoiselta rippikoulupojalta 339-DF:ään verrattuna. (Muut arvostelkoot sitten minua.)

Nyt minusta pikemminkin jo vaikuttaa, että muutamat henkilöt ovat vaan jääneet viime päivinä pahasti jyrän alle. Kun argumentit eivät riitä, viimeisenä keinona voi vetää sitten mustamaalauskortit, joilla voi yrittää pelastaa mitä pelastettavissa on, edes uskollisimpien kannattajien piirissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:39 ----------




> Eikös tässä ole tullut jo täysin selville, että kuukanko/petteri on täysin eri mieltä kuin Antero Alku.


Jos yrität tässä viitata rivien välissä sellaiseen mahdollisuuteen, että minä ja kuukanko olisimme kirjoittajina sama henkilö, olet erehtynyt pahasti.

----------


## Compact

> Onhan tämä tarinaniskentä järkevämpää täällä kuin offtopicissa, missä on kaikenlaista sekulia, esim. "katsomiasi elokuvia" jne., johon ei viitsi yleensä edes aikaansa haaskata.
> 
> Tässä on mielenkiintoista seurata kun asiantuntija ja "asiantuntijat" ottavat miehestä mittaa.





> Kyllä menee alhaiseksi tämä pullistelu. 
> 
> Kuka on asiantuntija ja kuka "asiantuntija"?


Kylläpäs vristolla oli liipasin herkässä minua kohtaan!

Tämän kirjoitusketjun aloitti 339-DF, jo 25.8.2013.

Ennen tänäistä omaa kommenttiani on tähän ketjuun saatu keskustelua runsaasti seuraavasti, 19 jäsentä:

339-DF: 14 kirjoitusta, Albert: 6, kuukanko: 6, petteri: 5, Elmo Allen: 5, Antero Alku: 4, hylje: 2, ketorin: 2, Nakkiputka: 2, Vesa Nurminen: 2 ja yhden kerran seuraavat tapaukset: Admiral Observer, ess, killerpop, Knightrider, late-, Minä vain, Otso Kivekäs, Salomaa ja Sami Koskinen.

Tänään uskalsin tarttua kirjoituskoneeseen, onhan mielenkiintoisessa internettikirjoittelussa jo neljä kuukautta aika pitkä aika olla vaiti. Syynä oli kommentoida Albertille vastaus, jossa hän suositteli kuukankon/petterin ja Antero Alkun siirtymään tässä asemasotavaiheessa ja otsikon aiheesta "raitioliikenteen laajuus 2019" pois offtopicin puolelle. Minä vastasin tuohon, että tätä keskustelua on ollut mielenkiintoista seurata tässä ja nyt, kun asiantuntija ja "asiantuntijat" kirjoittelevat toisilleen, paljastaen itseistään tosiasialliset tietotaitonsa ja käsiteltävän asiain painotusarvot, ja samalla havaitsemani vajavaisuudet. 

Ja sitten tuon pikkuviestin jälkeen tulee välittömästi syyte puskista, kuin sensorin laatimana, että tässä minä jotain alhaisesti pullistelen! Ei ole minulla tuollaiseen pullisteluun valtuuksia, vaikka olenkin kyllä nähnyt ja kokenut näitä henkilöitä pitempään helsinkiläistä ja valtakunnallista liikennepolitiikkaa ja -suunnittelua harrastukseni ja työni puolesta vuosikymmeniä.

Asiantuntijaksi ilman lainausmerkkejä uskallan kokemuksesta nimetä vain Antero Alkun. Muitten keskustelijoiden asiantuntevuus tämän ketjun aiheesta on mielestäni asteen verran kevyemmällä pohjalla; se osuu kohdalleen toisinaan ajoittain, mutta on usein täysin vastoin sitä minkä soisin tapahtuvaksi pitkäaikaisen tietämykseni perusteella ja olisi pääkaupungille hyväksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nimenomaan päätöksenteossa on jo myönnetty, ettei autoilu voi olla ykkössijalla. Se näkyy kaupungin strategioissa ja ohjelmissa.


Näkyy strategioissa ja ohjelmissa, mutta varsin heikosti varsinaisissa toteutukseen johtavissa päätöksissä. Strategia itsessään ei ole sitova ja jotkut osapuolet voivat sitoutua siihen näennäisesti niin, että he pitävät huolen, että siitä toteutetaan vain heidän agendallaan olevat asiat. Aikaisemminkin tällä foorumilla on puhuttu siitä, kuinka joukkoliikennettä kannatetaan vain juhlapuheissa (tosin kun vertaa Helsinkiä esim. Suomen keskisuuriin kaupunkeihin, näkee kuitenkin, että joukkoliikenteen asema voisi olla paljon huonompikin). Autopuolueen ja joukkoliikennepuolueen välinen kädenvääntö näkyy jatkuvasti, mm. Kruunuvuoren sillan kohdalla, ja usein lopullisten toteutusten kohdalla autopuolue on voittaja. Ei tosin aina ja jatkossa toivottavasti yhä harvemmin.




> Tässä keskustelussa on sekä sinulla että Petterillä sellainen henki, että pitäisi edelleen tehdä asioita, joista on jo kokemusta ja on nähty, että ne eivät tuota ainakaan sitä, mitä päätöksentekijät ovat päättäneet haluta.


Olet tulkinnut väärin ainakin minun henkeäni. Minun henkeni on, että raitioliikenteen kehittämistäkin lobatessa on ymmärrettävä ajatusten moniarvoisuus ja se, että kaikki eivät ajattele samalla tavalla.




> Kirjoitin siitä, että hallinto ei ole kaupankäyntiä, jossa jaetaan etuja toinen toisilleen.


Ymmärsin sitten väärin. Minä en näe yhteyttä raitioliikenteen kehittämisen ja etujen jakamisen välillä, joten en kirjoita siitä sen enempää.




> Kumpikin määrittely sopii hyvin siihen, millä Helsingissä perustellaan metroa ja vastustetaan raitioliikennettä. Tai puolustetaan autoilua.


Fundamentalisteja löytyy melkein joka asian puolesta. Siitä palataankin taas aiempaan teemaan: autoilufundamentalisteja on Suomessa niin paljon, että autopuolueella on hyvin suuri vaikutusvalta. Siksi autoilun asemaa heikentävien ehdotusten pitää saada autopuolueen hyväksyntä, koska muuten autopuolue estää ne. Esim. tämän päivän Aamulehdessä kansanedustaja, joka on toiminut mm. eduskunnan liikennevaliokunnan puheenjohtajana, kertoo kuinka autoliikenteen maksutaakkaa ei voida enää lisätä, koska se heikentäisi työssäkäyntimahdollisuuksia ja sitä kautta työmarkkinoiden toimivuutta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ole nyt Kuukanko sen verran mies, että myönnät, että tuo yllä oleva tekstisi on täyttä roskaa. Niillä volyymeillä, joilla HSL haluaa tuoda aivan ydinkeskustaan tolkuttoman määrän bussiliikennettä (erotuksena suurin piirtein kaikista länsimaailman raitiovaunuin ja metroin varustetuista miljoonakaupunkiseuduista) busseilla ei olisi ilman bussikaistoja senkään vertaa toimintaedellytyksiä kuin nyt.


En puhunut bussiliikenteen toimintaedellytyksistä mitään, joten edelleenkin olin mielestäni aivan oikeassa.

Ero on autoilijoille tärkeä asenteellisesti: bussien kanssa autoilijoiden ei tarvitse alkutilanteessa luopua mistään. Jos vaikka uudelle asuinalueelle tulee bussilinja, kulkee se katuja, jotka tehtäisiin joka tapauksessa.

Vasta sitten kun aletaan tehdä bussikaistoja tai muita bussietuuksia, autoilijat tuntevatkin, että nyt heidän pitää luopua jostakin (vaikka esim. uusi bussikatu ei olisi pois yksityisautoilulta, silti moni tuntee että vain joukkoliikenteelle varattu katu on pois autoilulta). Kaikissa kaupungeissa ei edes päästä joukkoliikenne-etuuksien tekemiseen. Sitten kun joukkoliikenne alkaa saada painoarvoa, voidaan bussietuuksia toteuttaa yksittäisinä kohde kerrallaan. Silloin ei tule "suurta taistelua", johon autopuolue panostaisi kaikin voimin. Tosin monesta pienemmästäkin kohteesta on nähty isot väännöt.

Raitioliikenteen kanssa tilanne on toinen: raitioliikenteen mielekäs toimintaympäristö jää hyvin kapeaksi, jos raitioliikenne ei saa vahvoja liikenne-etuuksia lähes koko verkollaan. Siksi joko uusi raitiolinja tai vanhan raitiotien modernisointi nykyaikaisille liikennöintikäytännöille on suuren kokoluokan päätös, jossa autoilijat varmasti kokevat asemansa uhatuksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näkyy strategioissa ja ohjelmissa, mutta varsin heikosti varsinaisissa toteutukseen johtavissa päätöksissä. Strategia itsessään ei ole sitova ja jotkut osapuolet voivat sitoutua siihen näennäisesti niin, että he pitävät huolen, että siitä toteutetaan vain heidän agendallaan olevat asiat.


Miksi sovittu ja päätetty strategia ei ole sitova ja voidaan toteuttaa strategian vastaisia asioita? En ymmärrä, miten voi olla niin, että ei panna täytäntöön sitä, mikä on päätetty pantavaksi täytäntöön. Strategia on aivan samalla tavalla tehty päätös tahdosta tehdä jotain kuin yksityiskohtaisemmat strategian toteuttamiseen liittyvät päätökset. Strategia on vain suurpiirteistä tahdonilmaisua, täytäntöönpanevat päätökset yksityiskohtaisempia.




> Olet tulkinnut väärin ainakin minun henkeäni. Minun henkeni on, että raitioliikenteen kehittämistäkin lobatessa on ymmärrettävä ajatusten moniarvoisuus ja se, että kaikki eivät ajattele samalla tavalla.


En edelleenkään ymmärrä ajatustasi siitä, että asioiden hoitaminen ja päätösten täytäntöönpano edellyttävät lobbaamista. Virkamiesten virkavelvollisuus on hankkia luotettavaa tietoa, ei olla sen varassa, mitä joku heille sattuu omaksi edukseen kertomaan.

Toiseksi minusta tuntuu siltä, ettei raitioliikenteen kanssa ole kyse lobbaamisen tarpeesta tai puutteesta. Yleiskaavan valmistelussa tällä hetkellä raitioliikenne on merkittävässä osassa. Muutenkin tuntuu siltä, että ei ole puutetta tiedosta. Mutta jos jossain ei vaan viitsitä tehdä mitään, ei siihen auta lobbaaminen. Se, että pyöräily edistyy kuten aiemmin mainitset, johtuu siitä, että sen kanssa tehdään ahkerasti töitä.




> Fundamentalisteja löytyy melkein joka asian puolesta. Siitä palataankin taas aiempaan teemaan: autoilufundamentalisteja on Suomessa niin paljon, että autopuolueella on hyvin suuri vaikutusvalta. Siksi autoilun asemaa heikentävien ehdotusten pitää saada autopuolueen hyväksyntä, koska muuten autopuolue estää ne. Esim. tämän päivän Aamulehdessä kansanedustaja, joka on toiminut mm. eduskunnan liikennevaliokunnan puheenjohtajana, kertoo kuinka autoliikenteen maksutaakkaa ei voida enää lisätä, koska se heikentäisi työssäkäyntimahdollisuuksia ja sitä kautta työmarkkinoiden toimivuutta.


Jospa tässäkin tapauksessa ne virkamiehet, joihin edustaja luottaa, eivät antautuisi lobbareiden vietäväksi, vaan selvittäisivät asian ensin itselleen kuten virkatehtävään kuuluu, ja valistaisivat sitten edustajaa.

Eihän kansanedustajan eikä edes liikennevaliokunnan puheenjohtajan tarvitse olla eikä usein voikaan olla asiantuntija. Eri alojen valiokuntia ja muita ryhmiä on niin paljon, että edustajat päätyvät väkisin päättämään eri alojen asioista. Asiantuntemusta varten ovat virkamiehet, se on demokratian idea. Sama periaate pätee myös kunnissa valtuustojen ja lautakuntien sekä muiden luottamuselinten kanssa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi sovittu ja päätetty strategia ei ole sitova ja voidaan toteuttaa strategian vastaisia asioita?


Tuo on niin tärkeä kysymys, että suhtautuminen siihen erottaa jopa eri strategiakoulukuntia. Strategiatutkimuksessa havaittu tosiasia kuitenkin on, että organisaatiosta riippuen toteutuva strategia poikkeaa enemmän tai vähemmän suunnitellusta strategiasta. Taitavat pelurit osaavat käyttää sitä hyväkseen piilojohtamalla toteutuvaa strategiaa.




> En edelleenkään ymmärrä ajatustasi siitä, että asioiden hoitaminen ja päätösten täytäntöönpano edellyttävät lobbaamista.


Eivät edellytäkään, mutta varmasti siitä on hyötyä, koska sitä tehdään niin paljon. Kuten itsekin sanoit, poliitikot eivät voi olla kaikkien alojen asiantuntijoita, joten lobbaaminen on tärkeä tapa välittää tietoa heille.




> Mutta jos jossain ei vaan viitsitä tehdä mitään, ei siihen auta lobbaaminen. Se, että pyöräily edistyy kuten aiemmin mainitset, johtuu siitä, että sen kanssa tehdään ahkerasti töitä.


Minä näen niin päin, että resursseja kohdistetaan niihin asioihin, mitkä nähdään tärkeiksi. Ja lobbaaminen on yksi keino parantaa ymmärrystä asian tärkeydestä.




> Asiantuntemusta varten ovat virkamiehet, se on demokratian idea.


Ja päätöksentekoa varten luottamushenkilöt. Viimeksi tänä vuonna Helsingissä on nähty, että jos virkamiehet esittävät kaupunkitilan siirtoa autoilulta ratikoille, luottamuselimissä virkamiesten esitys kaatuu.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ero on autoilijoille tärkeä asenteellisesti: bussien kanssa autoilijoiden ei tarvitse alkutilanteessa luopua mistään. Jos vaikka uudelle asuinalueelle tulee bussilinja, kulkee se katuja, jotka tehtäisiin joka tapauksessa.
> 
> Vasta sitten kun aletaan tehdä bussikaistoja tai muita bussietuuksia, autoilijat tuntevatkin, että nyt heidän pitää luopua jostakin (vaikka esim. uusi bussikatu ei olisi pois yksityisautoilulta, silti moni tuntee että vain joukkoliikenteelle varattu katu on pois autoilulta). Kaikissa kaupungeissa ei edes päästä joukkoliikenne-etuuksien tekemiseen. Sitten kun joukkoliikenne alkaa saada painoarvoa, voidaan bussietuuksia toteuttaa yksittäisinä kohde kerrallaan. Silloin ei tule "suurta taistelua", johon autopuolue panostaisi kaikin voimin. Tosin monesta pienemmästäkin kohteesta on nähty isot väännöt.


Tämä on minusta hyvin kuvaavaa tämän(kin) keskustelun asenteellisuudelle. Miksi tuollainen nurkkakuntaisuus ylipäätään pitäisi ottaa huomioon? Sekö ei ole fundamentalismia? Mutta on fundamentalismia vaatia osa tilasta ratikalle? Olisi pelottavaa, jos näitä ajatuksia viljelevä olisi töissä jossakin päättävässä elimessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja päätöksentekoa varten luottamushenkilöt. Viimeksi tänä vuonna Helsingissä on nähty, että jos virkamiehet esittävät kaupunkitilan siirtoa autoilulta ratikoille, luottamuselimissä virkamiesten esitys kaatuu.


Mitä kohteita tarkoitat?

Runeberginkatu ja Helsinginkatuhan vietiin täsmälleen samanlaisina uudelleen lautakuntaan, joka sitten hyväksyi ne. Muistaakseni kokonaan ilman äänestyksiä. Oliskohan siellä ollut jotain tekstimuutoksia, että "selvitettiin" jotain, jotta lautakunnan jäsenet säilyttävät kasvonsa. Fillariposse kun ei heti anna periksi niin se saa mitä tahtoo. Tällä kertaa myös ratikka hyötyi.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä on minusta hyvin kuvaavaa tämän(kin) keskustelun asenteellisuudelle. Miksi tuollainen nurkkakuntaisuus ylipäätään pitäisi ottaa huomioon? Sekö ei ole fundamentalismia? Mutta on fundamentalismia vaatia osa tilasta ratikalle? Olisi pelottavaa, jos näitä ajatuksia viljelevä olisi töissä jossakin päättävässä elimessä.


Yhteiskunnassa eri ihmisillä on erilaisia arvoja. Joku ei pidä autoilua minkään arvoisena ja toinen sitten karsastaa pintajoukkoliikennettä.

Poliittiset voimasuhteet ovat tällä hetkellä sellaiset, ettei pintaraitioliikenteen ehdottomalla priorisoinnilla ole kovin laajaa kannatusta, ei toki myöskään ehdottomalla automyönteisyydellä. Suurin osa poliitikoista ja äänestäjistäkin on jossain noiden ääripäiden välissä. Siksi politiikassa tehdään kompromisseja. 

Fundamentalismia on minusta varsin ehdoton vaatimus, jossa omat arvot nähdään niin paljon arvokkaampina kuin vastakkaiset arvot, etteivät kompromissit vaan kelpaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä kohteita tarkoitat?


Noita Runerginkatua ja Helsinginkatua sekä lisäksi Mechelininkatua. Hienoa, että nuo Runeberginkatu ja Helsinginkatu menivätkin myöhemmin läpi! Itse en ollut huomannut, että ne menivät läpi samanlaisina kuin alkuperäiset ehdotukset.

----------


## 339-DF

> Noita Runerginkatua ja Helsinginkatua sekä lisäksi Mechelininkatua. Hienoa, että nuo Runeberginkatu ja Helsinginkatu menivätkin myöhemmin läpi! Itse en ollut huomannut, että ne menivät läpi samanlaisina kuin alkuperäiset ehdotukset.


Myös Meklu meni läpi pienen väännön jälkeen. Vääntö kuitenkin liittyi fillareihin, ei ratikkaan.

Kyllä minusta suurin ongelma on se, että arat virkamiehet eivät uskalla, halua tai osaa valmistella. Emmehän me tosiasiallisesti tiedä, mitä poliitikot hyväksyvät, jos ei sitä koskaan testata, arvataan vaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Emmehän me tosiasiallisesti tiedä, mitä poliitikot hyväksyvät, jos ei sitä koskaan testata, arvataan vaan.


Näissä tapauksissa testattiin, mutta näköjään huolellisemmalla taustatyöllä asiat menivät sitten läpi.

----------


## Albert

> Jos tällä foorumilla yrittää pistää viime päivien provoilijoita edes jonkinlaiseen absoluuttiseen järjestykseen, kuukanko vaikuttaa puhtoiselta rippikoulupojalta 339-DF:ään verrattuna. (Muut arvostelkoot sitten minua.)


Provoilijoitako ovat ne, jotka ovat eri mieltä kuin joukkue kuukanko/petteri?




> Jos yrität tässä viitata rivien välissä sellaiseen mahdollisuuteen, että minä ja kuukanko olisimme kirjoittajina sama henkilö, olet erehtynyt pahasti.


Minä en yritä, enkä viittaile mitään. Rivieni välit ovat aina tyhjiä! Tässä keskustelussa nyt vain on kaksi pääjoukkuetta, jonka jäsenet mainitsin.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> 4) Helsingin kantakaupunki on osin erittäin tiheästi rakennettu ja maantieteellisistä syistä sen läpi joudutaan liikennöimään.


Listasi Helsingin erityispiirteistä oli pääosin aika hyvä (mitä nyt 1. ja 2. olivat vähän ristiriidassa keskenään), mutta tämä neljäs kohta ei kyllä pidä paikkaansa. Eurooppalaisella mittapuulla Helsingin kantakaupunki ei ole mitenkään erityisen tiheästi rakennettu, vaan pikemminkin aika väljästi. Kadut ovat myös venäläiseen tyyliin leveitä, eikä todella kapeakatuista vanhaakaupunkia ole ollenkaan. Rakennetun ympäristön antamat edellytykset (kaikelle) pintaliikenteelle keskustassa ovat aika hyvät. Esimerkiksi katuja joille ratikan vetäminen olisi aidosti mahdotonta on Helsingissä vähän.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:53 ----------




> Näkyy strategioissa ja ohjelmissa, mutta varsin heikosti varsinaisissa toteutukseen johtavissa päätöksissä. Strategia itsessään ei ole sitova ja jotkut osapuolet voivat sitoutua siihen näennäisesti niin, että he pitävät huolen, että siitä toteutetaan vain heidän agendallaan olevat asiat.


Tämä on hyvä huomio, mutta itse olen ollut näkevinäni tilanteessa muutoksia. Valtuustostrtaegia (Helsingin strategiaohjelma) 2009-2012 oli löysää visiopuhetta, eikä se kai kauheasti ohjannut mitään toimintaa. Tämän valtuustokauden osalta kaikilla isoilla ryhmillä oli halu tehdä sitovampi strategia, ja myös seurata sen toteutumista. Suurin into oli Kokoomuksella saada budjettikatto ja investointikatto sitoviksi, mikä toistaiseksi onkin onnistunut. Muut ryhmät sitten suostuivat tähän, ja vastaavasti kyttäävät omien suosikkikirjaustensa toteutumista. Strategian toteuttamiseksi listattiin myös satakunta toimenpidettä, ja kaupunginhallitukselle raportoidaan edistymistä säännöllisesti.

Joukkoliikenteen (ja pyöräilyn sekä kävelyn) kirjaukset saivat syksyn investointineuvotteluissa aika vahvan painoarvon, kun liikenneinvestointien kokonaismäärän laskiessa kummankin osuutta nostettiin merkittävästi. Ja kun neuvottelutulos ei päätynyt budjettiesitykseen tarkoitetulla tavalla, se muutettiin kaupunginhallituksessa yksimielisesti. Tämä osoittaa minusta, että eri liikennemuotojen tarpeiden välinen kompromissi on muotoutumassa erilaiseksi kuin takavuosina. Tosin toki budjettipäätöksistäkin on vielä pitkä matka siihen, kun katuun valetaan betonia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:53 ----------




> Noita Runerginkatua ja Helsinginkatua sekä lisäksi Mechelininkatua. Hienoa, että nuo Runeberginkatu ja Helsinginkatu menivätkin myöhemmin läpi! Itse en ollut huomannut, että ne menivät läpi samanlaisina kuin alkuperäiset ehdotukset.


Helsinginkadun, Runeberginkadun ja Mechelininkadun liikennesuunnitelmat tosiaan hyväksyttiin kaikki. Toki katusuunnitelmavaihe on vielä edessä. Mechelininkadulla selvitettiin lastauspaikkojen tarvetta ja yhdistämistä pyöräkaistoihin. Helsinginkadulla pyöräjärjestelyihin taisi tulla pieniä parannuksia, Runeberginkadulla ei vissiin muuttunut mikään. Asukaspysäköintipaikkojen määristä ja korvaamisesta tehtiin selvitystä.

----------


## petteri

> Listasi Helsingin erityispiirteistä oli pääosin aika hyvä (mitä nyt 1. ja 2. olivat vähän ristiriidassa keskenään), mutta tämä neljäs kohta ei kyllä pidä paikkaansa. Eurooppalaisella mittapuulla Helsingin kantakaupunki ei ole mitenkään erityisen tiheästi rakennettu, vaan pikemminkin aika väljästi. Kadut ovat myös venäläiseen tyyliin leveitä, eikä todella kapeakatuista vanhaakaupunkia ole ollenkaan. Rakennetun ympäristön antamat edellytykset (kaikelle) pintaliikenteelle keskustassa ovat aika hyvät. Esimerkiksi katuja joille ratikan vetäminen olisi aidosti mahdotonta on Helsingissä vähän.


Olen aika lailla eri mieltä. Helsingin kantakaupungin väljyys on tilastoharha varsinkin liikenteellisesti.

Sen verran olen maailmalla kulkenut, myös isoissa kaupungeissa ja Helsingin keskeisen kantakaupungin (Tukholmankatu- Nordenskiöldinkatu - Teollisuuskatu linjan eteläpuoli) rakennetun ympäristön käytännön aluetiheys on aivan Euroopan huipputasolla, vastaavan tiheyden ympäristöä kyllä löytyy, mutta tiheämpää saa metsästää. Tuo on yhdistelmä varsin kapeaa katuverkkoa, umpikorttelirakennetta ja kuitenkin aikamoista kerroskorkeutta sekä maantieteellisiä esteitä.

Tilastot valehtelevat rajusti Helsingin kantakaupungin aidosta tiheydestä ja sen käytännön vaikutuksista liikenteeseen. Kantakaupungin tilastoalueella on monenlaista saarta, hautuumaata, rakentamatonta rantapuistoa, keskuspuistometsää, telakkaa ja aikaisemmin rakentamatonta satama-aluetta. Nuo eivät kuitenkaan ole mitenkään liikenteen käytössä. 

Lisäksi raitiovaunuliikenteen halut ja tarpeet kohdistuvat juuri kaikkein kuormitetuimpiin käytäviin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eivät edellytäkään, mutta varmasti siitä on hyötyä, koska sitä tehdään niin paljon. Kuten itsekin sanoit, poliitikot eivät voi olla kaikkien alojen asiantuntijoita, joten lobbaaminen on tärkeä tapa välittää tietoa heille.


Lobbaaminen ei ole tapa välittää tietoa, vaan tapa välittää lobbaajan toimeksiantajan agendaa. Lobbauksen yleistyminen ja suosio ovat seurausta virkamiehistön politisoitumisesta. Se, että valitaan sopivia eikä päteviä, ei voi olla jättämättä jälkeään virkamiesvalmistelun laatuun.

Jos virkamiehet ovat päteviä ja hoitavat tehtävänsä kuten pitää, lobbaaminen ei kannata. Tämä näkemys perustuu omaan kokemukseen työstä virkamiesten kanssa. On ilo tehdä töitä pätevien virkamiesten kanssa ja nähdä myös se, mitä terve, osaamiseen ja tietoon perustuva suhtautuminen lobbareihin on käytännössä. Pötypuheet tunnistetaan ja niihin viitataan kintaalla, asiallinen viesti otetaan mieluusti vastaan ja käytetään virkamiehen työnantajan, siis kaupunkilaisten tai kansalaisten hyödyksi.




> Minä näen niin päin, että resursseja kohdistetaan niihin asioihin, mitkä nähdään tärkeiksi. Ja lobbaaminen on yksi keino parantaa ymmärrystä asian tärkeydestä.


Kyllä vaan, ymmärrystä siitä, mikä on lobbaajalle tärkeätä. Lobbaus olisi hyväksyttävää, jos se olisi tasapuolista. Mutta kun se ei ole, eikä siitä koskaan tule, ellei rahattomia lobbareita aleta rahoittaa julkisista varoista vastapainoksi varakkaiden yritysten lobbaukselle. Lobbaamista parempi järjestelmä on meillä lakiin kirjoitettu osallisille tiedottaminen ja heidän kuulemisensa. Oikein hoidettuna se tuottaa hyvää tulosta, olen nähnyt kytännössä. Mutta siihenkin jää se ongelma, että jos viranomainen ei halua selvittää jotain ideaa, mutta rahakkaalla osallisella on varaa selvittää itse ja esittää valmis suunnitelma, jälleen jää rahaton osapuoli mielipiteineen sivuun.




> Tilastot valehtelevat rajusti Helsingin kantakaupungin aidosta tiheydestä ja sen käytännön vaikutuksista liikenteeseen. Kantakaupungin tilastoalueella on monenlaista saarta, hautuumaata, rakentamatonta rantapuistoa, keskuspuistometsää, telakkaa ja aikaisemmin rakentamatonta satama-aluetta. Nuo eivät kuitenkaan ole mitenkään liikenteen käytössä.


Eivät tilastot mitenkään valehtele ja puistot ym. rakentamattomat alueet vääristä tilannetta. Sillä rakentamattomalla maalla ei ole asukkaita, jotka tekevät matkoja, eikä liikkeitä tai yrityksiä, joihin matkustetaan. Asia on juuri kuten Otso kirjoitti: Helsingin kantakaupunki on varsin väljää ja kerrosalan ja katualan suhde on sellainen, että liikenne on helppo hoitaa pintaliikenteenä. Mutta ei mahdollisimman tehottomalla tavalla eli autoiluna. Ja sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt, tämän asian tietää ja tajuaa myös Autoliitto, joka tavoittelee mieluummin autoliikenteen sujuvuuden kuin määrän maksimointia. Nämä kun ovat toistensa vaihtoehdot, jotka siis eivät toteudu samanaikaisesti.




> Lisäksi raitiovaunuliikenteen halut ja tarpeet kohdistuvat juuri kaikkein kuormitetuimpiin käytäviin.


 :Rolling Eyes:  Pitäisikö raitioliikenne sijoittaa mieluummin sinne, missä ei ole ihmisten liikkumistarvetta? Ei kyse ole raitiovaunuliikenteen haluista vain matkustavien ihmisten tarpeiden täyttämisestä. Kun kaupungissa on liikkumiselle kysyntää enemmän kuin autot ja bussit kykenevät hoitamaan, se ei ole raitiovaunuliikenteen halu vaan ihmisten halu, joka hoituu sekä parhaiten että edullisimmin raitiovaunuin. Koska ne ovat suuria ja tarjoavat riittävän kapasiteetin ilman tarpeettoman kallista tunnelirakentamista.

Antero

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Eivät tilastot mitenkään valehtele ja puistot ym. rakentamattomat alueet vääristä tilannetta. Sillä rakentamattomalla maalla ei ole asukkaita, jotka tekevät matkoja, eikä liikkeitä tai yrityksiä, joihin matkustetaan. Asia on juuri kuten Otso kirjoitti: Helsingin kantakaupunki on varsin väljää ja kerrosalan ja katualan suhde on sellainen, että liikenne on helppo hoitaa pintaliikenteenä. Mutta ei mahdollisimman tehottomalla tavalla eli autoiluna. Ja sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt, tämän asian tietää ja tajuaa myös Autoliitto, joka tavoittelee mieluummin autoliikenteen sujuvuuden kuin määrän maksimointia. Nämä kun ovat toistensa vaihtoehdot, jotka siis eivät toteudu samanaikaisesti.


Toki liikenne suuntautuu rakennuksiin, joita niitäkin riittää,  Helsingin keskustan liikenne ylittää nimittäin jo nyt paljon ei-eristetyn pintaliikenteen käytännön maksimikapasiteetin. Pitää myös huomioida, että jokaisella rakennuksella tai niiden toiminnoilla, esimerkiksi asumisella ja elinkeinoelämällä on liikennetarvetta, jotka eivät pelkällä joukkoliikenteellä ratkea. Kun vaihtoehtoja pääkaduille ei ole tuo liikenne kiusaa sitten ratikoita. 

Helsingin keskeisen kantakaupungin vilkkaus ja rakennustiheys on sitä luokkaa, että raitioliikenne on selvästi vaikeuksissa tuollaisilla alueilla joka puolella Eurooppaa. Tai toki lähinnä vaan niillä  kaupunkiseuduilla, joissa noin tiheillä alueilla liikennöidään katuratikoilla, usein Länsi-Euroopassa on näet raideliikenne tunneloitu alueilla, joilla on vastaava vilkkaus ja rakennustiheys. "Helppo hoitaa pintaliikenteenä" vaikuttaa minusta kyllä rajulta yksinkertaistukselta. 

En toki kiistä ettei katuratikkaliikenteessä olisi kehittämismahdollisuuksia, Tukholmankatu- Nordenskiöldinkatu - Teollisuuskatu linjan eteläpuolellakin, mutta kyllä tuo ympäristö hyvin haasteellinen on.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toki liikenne suuntautuu rakennuksiin, joita niitäkin riittää,  Helsingin keskustan liikenne ylittää nimittäin jo nyt paljon ei-eristetyn pintaliikenteen käytännön maksimikapasiteetin. Pitää myös huomioida, että jokaisella rakennuksella tai niiden toiminnoilla, esimerkiksi asumisella ja elinkeinoelämällä on liikennetarvetta, jotka eivät pelkällä joukkoliikenteellä ratkea. Kun vaihtoehtoja pääkaduille ei ole tuo liikenne kiusaa sitten ratikoita.


Kerrohan, mitä tiedät huolto- ja jakeluliikenteen määrästä suhteessa autoilun määrään! Vinkki: JLF:llä on usein viitattu tilastoihin, joista näkee eri ajoneuvotyyppien määrät Helsingin kaduilla.




> Helsingin keskeisen kantakaupungin vilkkaus ja rakennustiheys on sitä luokkaa, että raitioliikenne on selvästi vaikeuksissa tuollaisilla alueilla joka puolella Eurooppaa. Tai toki lähinnä vaan niillä  kaupunkiseuduilla, joissa noin tiheillä alueilla liikennöidään katuratikoilla, usein Länsi-Euroopassa on näet raideliikenne tunneloitu alueilla, joilla on vastaava vilkkaus ja rakennustiheys. "Helppo hoitaa pintaliikenteenä" vaikuttaa minusta kyllä rajulta yksinkertaistukselta.


Esitäpä jotain tukea tälle usein aiemminkin kumotulle väittämällesi. Tiedän kyllä, että muutaman viime vuoden aikana pintaraitioteiden määrä Euroopassa on lisääntynyt, joku tunneli on jopa suljettu ja vain pari yksittäistä tunnelihanketta on ollut tekeillä. Eli minun tietojeni mukaan tilanne ei ole muuttunut tunneliratkaisujen eduksi vaan vahingoksi, mutta enhän minäkään kaikkea tiedä. Jotain on voinut jäädä huomaamatta. Joten ole hyvä ja osoita väitteesi todeksi käytännön esimerkein  kuten täällä JLF:llä usein vaaditaan.  :Wink: 

Antero

PS: Ehkä varoiksi muistutan, että vaikeneminen on myöntymisen merkki (sanoo sananlasku).

----------


## petteri

> Kerrohan, mitä tiedät huolto- ja jakeluliikenteen määrästä suhteessa autoilun määrään! Vinkki: JLF:llä on usein viitattu tilastoihin, joista näkee eri ajoneuvotyyppien määrät Helsingin kaduilla.


Kyse ei ole pelkän huolto- ja jakeluliikenteen määrästä, elävä kaupunki tarvitsee monipuoliset liikkumismahdollisuudet, siihen ei pelkkä joukkoliikenne pysty vastaamaan. Siksi myös autoliikenteen pitää olla järkevässä määrin mahdollista. Eikä autoliikenne ole ainoa huomioitava liikennemuoto, kävely, pyöräily ja bussiliikenne on myös otettava riittävästi huomioon.




> Esitäpä jotain tukea tälle usein aiemminkin kumotulle väittämällesi. Tiedän kyllä, että muutaman viime vuoden aikana pintaraitioteiden määrä Euroopassa on lisääntynyt, joku tunneli on jopa suljettu ja vain pari yksittäistä tunnelihanketta on ollut tekeillä. Eli minun tietojeni mukaan tilanne ei ole muuttunut tunneliratkaisujen eduksi vaan vahingoksi, mutta enhän minäkään kaikkea tiedä. Jotain on voinut jäädä huomaamatta. Joten ole hyvä ja osoita väitteesi todeksi käytännön esimerkein  kuten täällä JLF:llä usein vaaditaan.


Pari yksittäistä tunneliratkaisua tekeillä on sanoisinko aika rohkea väite. Kyllä paljon erilaisia tunneliratkaisuja on rakenteilla, kaikkia en tiedä, mutta listataan nyt muutama paikallisliikennehenkinen ratkaisu vaikka pohjoisemmasta Euroopasta, lisää löytyy kyllä tonkimalla.

Helsinki: Länsimetro
Tukholma: Citybanan
Malmö: Citytunneln
Amsterdam: Uusi metrolinja
Dusseldorf: Keskustan alittava raitiovaunutunneli (U-stadtbahn)
Köln: Keskustan alittava raitiovaunutunneli (stadtbahn)
Varsova: Toinen metrolinja
Stuttgart: Hauptbahnhof - Nordbahnhof tunneli keskustan läpi
Karlsruhe: Keskustan alittava raitiovaunutunneli

Toki paljon erilaisia katuraítiovaunuratkaisujakin on vireillä. Vaikka ei tunnelirakentamista toki pelkän tunnelirakentamisen vuoksi kannata tehdä. Helsingin seudulla on vaan ongelmana, että nykyinen raideliikenneverkko on aika puutteellinen ja katutilakin on jatkuvasti pahemmin ruuhkautuva.

----------


## 339-DF

> En puhunut bussiliikenteen toimintaedellytyksistä mitään, joten edelleenkin olin mielestäni aivan oikeassa.


Bussiharrastajalle ei ole mitään väliä sillä, onko se bussi kilpailukykyinen ja laadukas joukkoliikenteen hoitajana, pääasia vaan että se on bussi eikä mikään muu? Mutta ratikka, sen pitää olla täydellinen ja jos ei siitä saa sellaista, niin sitten se pitää jättää tekemättä. Just.

Jos perustan hedelmäkaupan, niin kelpuutan sinne mätiä ja madonsyömiä omenoita, koska tottahan hedelmäkaupassa pitää omenoita, minun herkkuani, olla ja parempia ei mistään saa. Mutta mandariinit  niitä otan myyntiin vain, jos ne ovat priimalaatua. Asiakkaani tahtoisivat ostaa mieluiten mandariineja  vaikka vähän kurttuisiakin, mutta minäpä en heille sellaisia myy. Osa tyytyy tarjolla oleviin mätiin omeniin ja loput viljelevät pihallaan omia päärynöitä.

Luulen, että hedelmäkauppani ei olisi kovin pitkään pystyssä. Ellei se sitten olisi monopoli!

----------


## vristo

> Helsinki: Länsimetro
> Tukholma: Citybanan
> Malmö: Citytunneln
> Amsterdam: Uusi metrolinja
> Dusseldorf: Keskustan alittava raitiovaunutunneli (U-stadtbahn)
> Köln: Keskustan alittava raitiovaunutunneli (stadtbahn)
> Varsova: Toinen metrolinja
> Stuttgart: Hauptbahnhof - Nordbahnhof tunneli keskustan läpi
> Karlsruhe: Keskustan alittava raitiovaunutunneli


Leipzigissa on juuri avattu "Leipzig City Tunnel":

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leipzig_City_Tunnel

http://www.citytunnelleipzig.de/de/startseite.html

----------


## kuukanko

> Bussiharrastajalle ei ole mitään väliä sillä, onko se bussi kilpailukykyinen ja laadukas joukkoliikenteen hoitajana, pääasia vaan että se on bussi eikä mikään muu?


Öö, miten tämä liittyy lainaamaasi tekstiin?




> Mutta ratikka, sen pitää olla täydellinen ja jos ei siitä saa sellaista, niin sitten se pitää jättää tekemättä.


Ratikan ei tarvitse olla täydellinen, mutta jos ratikka viedään muun liikenteen ehdoilla tehtyyn liikenneverkkoon, ei ratikka ole kuin rautapyörillä kulkeva bussi, jolloin saadut hyödyt ovat hyvin vaatimattomat verrattuna bussiliikennettä korkeampiin kustannuksiin. Kilpailukykyinen raitioliikenne vaatii ratikkaa varten suunniteltuja ratkaisuja, esim. riittävän suuren kalustokoon mahdollistavan infran.

----------


## killerpop

> Mutta ratikka, sen pitää olla täydellinen ja jos ei siitä saa sellaista, niin sitten se pitää jättää tekemättä. Just.


Monellehan ratikka on jo täydellinen. Ilmainen ja vessaa puskurista puskuriin. Vaativammat haluaa kyllä eristetyn WC:n jota löytää lähinnä kaukoliikenteen busseista tai junista, eikä ilmaismatkailijoitakaan katsota hyvällä.

----------


## sane

> Kyse ei ole pelkän huolto- ja jakeluliikenteen määrästä, elävä kaupunki tarvitsee monipuoliset liikkumismahdollisuudet, siihen ei pelkkä joukkoliikenne pysty vastaamaan. Siksi myös autoliikenteen pitää olla järkevässä määrin mahdollista. Eikä autoliikenne ole ainoa huomioitava liikennemuoto, kävely, pyöräily ja bussiliikenne on myös otettava riittävästi huomioon.


Kerroppa petteri, kun omien kokemuksieni mukaan Helsingin keskustassakin autoliikenne vetää pahimpia ruuhka-aikoja lukuun ottamatta varsin hyvin, että millä tavalla elävän kaupungin vaatimaa autoliikennettä Helsingissä oikeastaan kurjistetaan? Ja miten sen mahdollisuuksia pitäisi vielä nykyisestään parantaa, jotta kaupunki olisi elävä? Vai onko kyse siitä, että Nordean investointipankkiirin pitäisi saada ajaa Audinsa näppärästi Länsiväylää pitkin suoraa Aleksille, toimiston eteen?

Kyllä tuo jakelu-, muutto-, mökki- ja asiointiliikenne mahtuisi näkemykseni mukaan ihan hyvin nykyistä pienempäänkin tilaan, kun mainitsemani eivät ole yhtä aikariippuvaisia kuin työmatkaliikenne, joka ruuhkauttaa väylät.

----------


## 339-DF

> Öö, miten tämä liittyy lainaamaasi tekstiin?


Yritän löytää jotain motiivia sille, miksi tahdot verrata toisiinsa bussia, jonka toimintaolosuhteilla ei muka ole väliä, ja ratikkaa, jolle kelpuutat vain hyvät olot. Minusta sellaisen vertailun tekeminen ei ole mielekästä semminkin kun todellisuudessa busseille varattua tilaa on Helsingissä paljon enemmän kuin ratikoille varattua tilaa siitäkin huolimatta, että ratikoissa on enemmän matkustajia, ne kattavat liikennöintikulunsa paremmin ja niistä pidetään enemmän. Jos päättelyni meni pieleen, niin kerrotko motiivisi?




> Ratikan ei tarvitse olla täydellinen, mutta jos ratikka viedään muun liikenteen ehdoilla tehtyyn liikenneverkkoon, ei ratikka ole kuin rautapyörillä kulkeva bussi, jolloin saadut hyödyt ovat hyvin vaatimattomat verrattuna bussiliikennettä korkeampiin kustannuksiin. Kilpailukykyinen raitioliikenne vaatii ratikkaa varten suunniteltuja ratkaisuja, esim. riittävän suuren kalustokoon mahdollistavan infran.


Okei, tästä olen samaa mieltä.

Mikä on se organisaato, jonka tulisi sinusta olla aloitteellinen siinä, että liikenneverkkoa kehitettäisiin paremmin ratikka huomioivaksi?

Vai pitääkö sitä edes kehittää siihen suuntaan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyse ei ole pelkän huolto- ja jakeluliikenteen määrästä, elävä kaupunki tarvitsee monipuoliset liikkumismahdollisuudet, siihen ei pelkkä joukkoliikenne pysty vastaamaan.


Siis et tiedä mitään Helsingin katuverkon muiden ajoneuvojen kuin henkilöautojen määrästä. Vankalla pohjalla onkin keskustelu kanssasi. Ottaen myös huomioon sen, mitä Sane viestissään sanoi keskustan liikenteen sujuvuudesta.

Tiedätkö muuten, miksi autoilu keskutassa on niin sujuvaa? Siksi, että autopuolueelta lupaa kysymättä keskustaan saapuvien autojen määrä rajoitetaan, jotta autoilu on sujuvaa ja autopuolue on tyytyväinen. Eikä siihen ole tarvittu edes lobbausta, vaan asian ovat hoitaneet KSV:n pätevät liikenneinsinöörit.




> Pari yksittäistä tunneliratkaisua tekeillä on sanoisinko aika rohkea väite.


Sinä kyllä itse väitit, että kun ratikat eivät enää kaduille mahdu (mikähän niiltä mahtaa tilan yhtäkkiä viedä, kun ovat mahtuneet sinne yli 100 vuotta?), asia ratkaistaan Euroopassa rakentamalla tunneleita.

Missähän kaupungissa rautatietunneli korvaa raitioliikenteen, vai ovatko junat ajaneet keskustojen ahtailla kaduilla, kun raitiotienkorvaustunnelilistaasi täytyy ottaa mukaan myös junatunnelit? En myöskään oikein keksi, millä tavalla Espoon metsien alle porattava metro vaikuttaa kantakaupungin raitioliikenteeseen.

Mutta vaikka lisäisit listaasi Kehäradan, Pisaran, Lontoon Crossrailin, Istanbulin Marmaray-tunnelin ja Vriston linkkaaman Leipzigin junatunnelin, niin kovin tuo on vähäistä verrattuna noin 250:een raitiotiejärjestelmään ja siihen, minkälaisina uudet raitiotiet tehdään.

Jos tuota listaa käy läpi, niin mahtaako jäädä yksi ainoa, joka vähentää raitioliikennettä, joka ei mahdu kadulle. Rautatietunneleillahan ei ole mitään tekemistä raitioliikenteen kanssa ja muissa on kyse joukkoliikenteen tarjonnan lisäämisestä. Tämä on nyt sitten ihan vain muistinvarainen arvio, ole hyvä ja korjaa jos on aihetta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jos tuota listaa käy läpi, niin mahtaako jäädä yksi ainoa, joka vähentää raitioliikennettä, joka ei mahdu kadulle. Rautatietunneleillahan ei ole mitään tekemistä raitioliikenteen kanssa ja muissa on kyse joukkoliikenteen tarjonnan lisäämisestä. Tämä on nyt sitten ihan vain muistinvarainen arvio, ole hyvä ja korjaa jos on aihetta.


Taidat olla nyt ymmärtänyt aika lailla väärin, ei tunnelointiratkaisujen tarkoitus yleensä ole vähentää joukkoliikenteen tarjontaa vaan mahdollistaa joukkoliikennatarjonnan laajentaminen alueilla, joilla katutila on niin täynnä ja hidas, että raitioliikenne puuroutuu katutasossa pahasti ja estää tarjonnan lisäämistä ja palvelun parantamista sekä katutilan jakamista uudella tavalla.

Tunneliratkaisut mahdollistavat nopeamman ja luotettavamman liikennöinnin. Tunneleissa voidaan myös liikennöidä tiheällä vuorovälillä ilman että liikenne hidastuu. Lisäksi tunneliratkaisuissa voidaan käyttää kalustoa, joka kyllä mahtuu esikaupunkien pintaradoille, mutta joka ei kunnolla mahdu tiheästi rakennetun kaupungin ahtaaseen katutilaan. Riittävä istumapaikkojen tarjonta ja muutenkin väljät tilat ovat yksi tarkeistä joukkoliikenteen menestystekijöistä, varsinkin kun matka-aika ei ole kovin lyhyt ja tuo vaatii junilta ja ratikoilta kokoa.

----------


## ess

> Mikä on se organisaato, jonka tulisi sinusta olla aloitteellinen siinä, että liikenneverkkoa kehitettäisiin paremmin ratikka huomioivaksi?
> 
> Vai pitääkö sitä edes kehittää siihen suuntaan?


Oleellista ei tosiaan liene kehittää olosuhteita ratikoille ihanteelliseksi mitenkään itseisarvoisesti. Tärkeämpää on saada mahdollisimman kustannustehokas joukkoliikennejärjestelmä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Yritän löytää jotain motiivia sille, miksi tahdot verrata toisiinsa bussia, jonka toimintaolosuhteilla ei muka ole väliä, ja ratikkaa, jolle kelpuutat vain hyvät olot.


Vertasin niitä siksi, että autopuolueelle bussit ja ratikat näyttäytyvät eri tavalla. Asian voi esittää niinkin, että ratikassa ei ole mitään mieltä, jos sitä ei tehdä hyvätasoisena. Bussi taas sopeutuu autoilun ehdoillakin tehtyyn liikenneverkkoon. Bussi ja ratikka ovat siis erilaisten matkustajamäärien välineitä: busseilla kannattaa operoida silloin, kun matkustajia on vähän eikä joukkoliikenne-etuuksia tehdä. Kun matkustajamäärät ovat tarpeeksi korkeat ja liikenne-etuuksia tarvitaan joka tapauksessa, tulee ratikka jossakin vaiheessa kilpailukykyisemmäksi.

Autopuolueen mielikuvissa se vaihtoehto on parempi, joka ei tarvitse liikenne-etuuksia. Sitten jos vaihtoehtoina olisikin bussi liikenne-etuuksin ja ratikka liikenne-etuuksin, ei autopuolueen valinta olisi niin selvä, mutta yleensä asiaa ei esitetä noin.




> Mikä on se organisaato, jonka tulisi sinusta olla aloitteellinen siinä, että liikenneverkkoa kehitettäisiin paremmin ratikka huomioivaksi?
> 
> Vai pitääkö sitä edes kehittää siihen suuntaan?


Minusta kehittämissuunnasta pitäisi tehdä kokonaisarvio ja tuo Otso Kivekkään mainitsema ratikkaprojekti toivottavasti tekee sen. Jos siinä päästään johtopäätökseen, että ratikka pitäisi huomioida liikenneverkossa paremmin, on se kovaa faktaa, jolla asiaa voidaan perustella autopuolueellekin.

Jos puhutaan ratikan kehittämisestä nimenomaan Helsingin katuverkolla, niin minun käsittääkseni silloin aloiteellisen organisaation pitäisi olla Helsingin katuverkon suunnittelusta vastaava kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto.

----------


## iiko

> Oleellista ei tosiaan liene kehittää olosuhteita ratikoille ihanteelliseksi mitenkään itseisarvoisesti. Tärkeämpää on saada mahdollisimman kustannustehokas joukkoliikennejärjestelmä.


Tietysti kannattaa myös katsoa koko kaupunkisuunnitteluakin. Tällä hetkellä Helsingissä halutaan rakentaa lisää sellaisiin paikkoihin, joihin on käytännössä hankalaa toteuttaa joukkoliikenneratkaisuja (esim. Laajasalo ja uutena Vartiosaari). Ja sitten kun niitä lähdetään toteuttamaan, niitä tehdään mielestäni aika typerästi. Esimerkiksi kumpikaan noista paikoista ei mielestäni ole sellainen, joka kannattaisi toteuttaa raitiovaunuilla. Jälkimmäiseen paikkaan kiskojen veto on minusta täysin älytön ajatus, eikä se Laajasalon siltaratkaisukaan ole mikään järkevä idea. Minusta se on jotakuinkin aivopieru. Karttaa katsoen joukkoliikenteen toteuttaminen muuta kautta olisi paljon edullisempaa ja fiksumpaa.

Ja mitä tulee olemassaolevaan raitiotieinfraan, niin sitä olisi monin paikoin helppo kehittää nopeammaksi, mutta jostain syystä siihen ei ole halua. Otetaan esimerkiksi vaikkapa Mannerheimintie. Siinä on käytännössä koko pituudeltaan raitiovaunuilla omat kaistansa, mutta siitä huolimatta sitä matkataan kuin täi tervassa. Se on täynnä turhia jalankulkijavaloja, liikennevaloissa seisomista ja jonkun verran poikittaista liikennettä ynnä vasemmalle kääntymisiä. Minusta tuon saisi aika pienellä virityksellä paljon sujuvammaksi. Mutta kun ei niin ei.

----------


## 339-DF

> Oleellista ei tosiaan liene kehittää olosuhteita ratikoille ihanteelliseksi mitenkään itseisarvoisesti. Tärkeämpää on saada mahdollisimman kustannustehokas joukkoliikennejärjestelmä.


Juuri näin. Tai no, ehkä kustannus pomppaa tuolta vähän liikaa esiin, palvelutasollakin on merkitystä. Mutta mahdollisimman _kokonaistehokas_ joka tapauksessa. Olen monesti huomauttanut meikäläisestä kulkuneuvo-orientoituneesta fetissistä. Esimerkiksi ei tehdä runkolinjaselvitystä vaan runkobussiselvitys, jossa ihan vakavalla naamalla yritetään esittää busseilla liikennöitäväksi linjaa, jota ei voi hoitaa tyydyttävästi bussien tarjoamalla kapasiteetilla. Mitä se kertoo suunnittelun ammattitaidosta?

Sadoissa länsimaisissa kaupungeissa mahdollisimman tehokkaaksi joukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi on osoittautunut nykyaikainen raitiotie. Sillä voidaan tarjota edullisella investoinnilla suuri kapasiteetti. Jopa Helsingin oloissa, missä ratikka ei ole nykyaikainen ja siten suhteettoman kallis ja tehoton, sille löytyy nykykonseptillakin kohteita, joissa se on bussia kustannustehokkaampi. Munkkivuoresta tehtiin jopa suunnitelma, jonka h/k alkaa olla kakkosessa. Koskela sekä 6/68/71 ovat muita vastaavia kohteita.

Mutta ketä kiinnostaa? Ei HSL:ää eikä KSV:tä ainakaan. Miksi ei? Onko ratikka niin pelottava?

Siinä missä harrastajalla tai lobbaajalla on oikeus kannattaa ihan mitä vaan, josta eniten tykkää tai eniten hyötyy, niin virkamiehillä on velvollisuus selvittää puolueettomasti ja ennakkoluulottomasti. Se velvollisuus ei toteudu tällä hetkellä lainkaan. Mistä se kertoo? Voiko se kertoa siitä, että ammattisuunnittelijat ovatkin sydämeltään jotain muuta?

----------


## j-lu

> Karttaa katsoen joukkoliikenteen toteuttaminen muuta kautta olisi paljon edullisempaa ja fiksumpaa.


Helsingin joukkoliikennesuunnittelun suurin ongelma on se, että katsellaan karttaa ja mietitään mikä on fiksua. Pitäisi katsoa oikotie.fi:tä. Sieltä löytyy sen suuntaista tietoa, että 70 neliötä maksaa keskustassa 450K, kantakaupungin laita-alueilla 300K ja idän lähiössä 150K, noin osapuilleen. Asuntojen haluttavuutta ei selitä kuin sijainti ja sijainnin hyvyyden määrittelevät käytännössä palvelut sekä yhteydet (keskustaan). 

Helsinkiläinen liikennesuunnittelija saa tehtäväkseen suunnitella Laajasalon ja Vartiosaaren joukkoliikenteen, katsoo karttaa ja toteaa, että liityntäyhteys Herttoniemen metroasemalle on halpaa ja fiksua. Syntyisi kerrosneliöittäin lähiötä, jossa 70 neliötä maksaa 150K. Luottamusmies kannattaa ideaa, sillä hän joko ei ymmärrä kaupunkisuunnittelusta sen enempää kuin liikennesuunnittelija, tai omistaa todennäköisemmin kantakaupunkiosakkeen kuin lähiosakkeen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Taidat olla nyt ymmärtänyt aika lailla väärin, ei tunnelointiratkaisujen tarkoitus yleensä ole vähentää joukkoliikenteen tarjontaa vaan mahdollistaa joukkoliikennatarjonnan laajentaminen alueilla, joilla katutila on niin täynnä ja hidas, että raitioliikenne puuroutuu katutasossa pahasti ja estää tarjonnan lisäämistä ja palvelun parantamista sekä katutilan jakamista uudella tavalla.


Selitit, että Helsinki ja monet muut kaupungit ovat niin ahtaita, että niihin ei ratikka mahdu, minkä vuoksi pitää tehdä tunneleita. Sitten tarjoat esimerkkeinä listan tunnelihankkeita, joita tehdään rautatieliikenteen tarpeisiin. Sen perusteella et näytä ymmärtävän erilaisten joukkoliikenneratkaisujen tarkoituksia ja niiden eroja. Selvyyden vuoksi totean, että kaupunkien tai seutukeskusten välisellä junaliikenteellä ei ole tarkoitus eikä voida korvata kaupungin sisäistä henkilöliikennettä. Siksi rautatietunnelihankkeet eivät liity mitenkään siihen, mihin sanoit tunneleiden olevan tarpeen.




> Vertasin niitä siksi, että autopuolueelle bussit ja ratikat näyttäytyvät eri tavalla.


Mihin perustuu ajattelusi, että autopuolueella on ratkaiseva rooli? Autopuolueen on hyväksyttävä kaikki, autopuolue on suostuteltava ja autopuolue voi estää kaiken tai sanella kaikelle ehdot.

Luonnontieteet, kuten tekniikka ja fysiikka, eivät perustu demokratiaan ja äänestyspäätöksiin. Eli toimiva liikennejärjestelmä ei ole sellainen, mitä jokin intressiryhmä vaatii omista lähtökohdistaan ja omaksi edukseen. Kaikki autoilijat eivät mahdu nykyiseen kantakaupunkiin, eikä se asia muutu siitä, että autopuolue haluaa ja vaatii niin. Siksi on turhaa ajatella, että liikennesuunnittelun pitää olla autopuolueen tahdon mukaista, koska se ei voi olla sitä.

Toiseksi, vaikka autopuolueen tahto olisikin mahdollinen toteuttaa, miksi pitäisi antaa vähemmistön määrätä? Jos vaikka joku kauppias luulee, että enemmistö hänen asiakkaistaan on autoilijoita, ei liikennesuunnittelijan tarvitse luulla vaan tietää. Kantakaupungissa noin kolmannes liikkujista on autoilijoita. Kaupungin ja sen liikenteen toimivuuden kannalta on pakko tehdä ratkaisuja, jotka palvelevat ensisijaisesti hallitsevia liikennemuotoja. Marginaalinen liikkuminen kuten autoilu on siksi pakko sovittaa siihen, mikä ensisijaisilta ratkaisuilta jää jäljelle.




> Autopuolueen mielikuvissa se vaihtoehto on parempi, joka ei tarvitse liikenne-etuuksia. Sitten jos vaihtoehtoina olisikin bussi liikenne-etuuksin ja ratikka liikenne-etuuksin, ei autopuolueen valinta olisi niin selvä, mutta yleensä asiaa ei esitetä noin.


Kun mielikuvat ovat totuudenvastaiset, ratkaisu on oikaista mielikuvat, ei myötäillä niitä. Toinen vaihtoehto on tehdä asiat oikein mielikuvista välittämättä. Tästä on erinomainen esimerkki kantakaupungin automäärän rajoittaminen, jonka vähän aikaa sitten foorumilla jo mainitsin. Jos autopuolueelta olisi kysytty, sopiiko sille, että rajoitetaan autojen määrää jotta autoilu kantakaupungissa pysyy sujuvana, vastaus olisi ollut jyrkkä ei. Sen näkee siitä, mikä on autopuolueen reaktio puheisiin automäärän rajoittamisesta tietulleilla tai vastaavilla. Jyrkkä ei, vaikka järjestelystä hyötyvät eniten autoilijat itse.

Helsinki on tehnyt tässä asiassa aivan oikein. On tehty se, mikä on kaikille parasta, kysymättä asiasta niiltä, joilla ei ole edellytyksiä vastata kysymykseen. Joukkoliikenteen etuuksien ja ensisijaisuuden kanssa on täsmälleen samoin. Eivät maallikot kykene vastaamaan kysymyksiin, joiden selvittämisessä on omat ponnistelunsa jopa alan ammattilaisilla ja virkamiehillä.

Kansalaisten mielipiteiden kuuleminen on hyvä ja välttämätön asia. Mutta on rintamakarkuruutta tai oman kyvyttömyyden peittelyä ja muuta vastuun pakoilua antaa kansalaisten päätettäväksi asioita, joiden päättämiseen kansalaisilla ei ole edellytyksiä, ja joita varten asiantuntijat ja virkamiehet on tehtäviinsä asetettu.




> Minusta kehittämissuunnasta pitäisi tehdä kokonaisarvio ja tuo Otso Kivekkään mainitsema ratikkaprojekti toivottavasti tekee sen. Jos siinä päästään johtopäätökseen, että ratikka pitäisi huomioida liikenneverkossa paremmin, on se kovaa faktaa, jolla asiaa voidaan perustella autopuolueellekin.


Sinulla on nyt sekaisin tavoitteet ja keinot. Tavoitteet on jo asetettu. Joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääminen on tavoite, ei silloin enää pohdita, edistetäänkö autoilua vai jukkoliikennettä. Silloin pohditaan vain sitä, miten joukkoliikennettä edistetään. Tavoitteeksi on jo asetettu myös raitioliikenteen lisääminen. Ei siitä enää kysytä perusteluita sille, että autopuolue hyväksyy tavoitteen. Kysymys on vain siitä, millä keinoin tavoite toteutetaan. Kaikki keinot vähentävät ja niiden pitääkin vähentää autoilua, kun se on tavoite.

Kovat faktat ovat jo olemassa. Joukkoliikenteen ja raitioliikenteen lisäämisestä ja autoilun vähentämisestä käytetyistä keinoista on hyvää kokemustietoa jo 25 vuoden ajalta. Ulkomailta on kokemusta ja näyttöä siitä, mikä toimii, Helsingistä on kokeusta ja näyttöä siitä, mikä ei toimi.




> Jos puhutaan ratikan kehittämisestä nimenomaan Helsingin katuverkolla, niin minun käsittääkseni silloin aloiteellisen organisaation pitäisi olla Helsingin katuverkon suunnittelusta vastaava kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto.


Liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelusta ja joukkoliikenteestä vastaa HSL. Se on ihan laissa asti, mikäli nyt oikein muistan sen, miten asiat on jaettu lain ja perussopimuksen välillä. Toimivallan kanssa täällä eletään tosin ihmeellisessä villissä lännessä. Minusta HSL jättää osan sille asetetuista tehtävistä muiden hoitoon eikä edes välitä siitä, mitä tulee tulokseksi tai mitä kustannuksia aiheutuu.

Jätän tässä yhteydessä muun kuin raitioliikenteeseen liittyvän, mutta se ei tarkoita, etteikö ongelmia ole muussakin. Mutta lain ja HSL:n toimenkuvan mukaan raitioliikenteen kanssa pitäisi mennä niin, että HSL toteaa virkavelvolilsuutensa mukaisesti, että raitioliikennettä pitää hoitaa tehokkaasti, joka tarkoittaa hyvää palvelutasoa ja alhaisia kustannuksia. Jotta tämä toteutuu, HSL edellyttää, että Helsinki tekee katusuunnitelmansa siten, että tehokkaalle toiminnalle on edellytykset. HSL siis komentaa tässä Helsinkiä. HSL on aloitteellinen, Helsinki toimeenpaneva.

Eikä tämä ole mitenkään ristiriidassa kunnallisen itsehallinnon kanssa. Itsehallinnon puitteissa on perustettu kuntayhtymä, jonka tehtävä on hoitaa asiat, jotka vaikuttavat kuntarajojen yli. Nekin asiat on hoidettava, ja niissä itsehallinto on pakko sovittaa naapurin itsehallinnon kanssa. Koska mikään muu ei ole mahdollista. Ei edes autoteitä voi rakentaa niin, että kunnan rajan kohdalla tiet päättyvät eri kohdissa, itsehallinnon puitteissa, ilman keskinäistä sopimista.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Selitit, että Helsinki ja monet muut kaupungit ovat niin ahtaita, että niihin ei ratikka mahdu, minkä vuoksi pitää tehdä tunneleita.


Tuo ei nyt ihan pidä paikkaansa, kyllä esimerkiksi Helsingissä, Kölnissä ja Düsseldorfissa ovat ratikat liikennöineet katutasossa pitkään. Nykyisillä liikennekäytännöillä ne liikkuvat vilkkaillakin kaduilla, usein aika hitaasti mutta epävarmasti. Ongelmana on tulevaisuus ja järjestelmien kehittäminen edelleen, siinä kaikissa noissa kaupungeissa on katuratikalla seuraavia ongelmia:

1) Katuraitioliikenne on hidasta erityisesti tiheimmillä ja vilkkaimmilla alueilla.

2) Matka-aikojen varianssi on sietämättömän korkea.

3) Vuorotiheys on nykyään raitioliikenteelle parhaiten sopivilla pääkaduilla niin korkea, että liikennevaloetuudet eivät toimi hyvin. (Uusissa nopeissa katuraitiojärjestelmissä Euroopassa on usein 7-10 minuutin vuoroväli, sillä se sujuva kulku osin järjestetään.)

4) Istumapaikkojen, väljyyden  ja muutenkin joukkoliikenteen kysyntä kasvaa ja tiheimpien alueiden pääkaduille on vaikea saada mahtumaan tarpeeksi vuoroja, riittävän isoa kalustoa ja riittävän tilavia pysäkkejä.

5) Katutilan järjestelyjen toiveet ja vaatimukset ovat muuttuneet ja muuttumassa niin, että nopean raitioliikenteen edellytykset pääkatutilassa huononevat. Katuverkon rakenteellisen nopeuden alentaminen, pääväylien estevaikutuksen vähentäminen sekä muukin liikenneturvallisuuden sekä kaupunkitilan viihtyvyyden parantaminen on selvä trendi kaikkialla, missä on merkittävästi kevyttä liikennettä.

Düsseldorfissa ja Kölnissa noita ongelmia ratkaistaan nyt tunneloimalla entistä enemmän esikaupunkien raitioliikennettä keskustassa. Jos esikaupunkeihin halutaan keskustasta luoda uutta merkittävästi tai kokonaan bussiliikennettä korvaavaa raitioliikennettä, tunnelointi tai muu uusi reititys, esimerkiksi Pisaran valmistuttua yhden raideparin ottaminen ratakuilusta raitioliikenteen käyttöön tarvitaan myös Helsingissä.

Tämä ei toki tarkoita, ettei nykyistä liikennettä voisi kehittää eteenpäin ja aikaan ihan merkittävääkin kehitystä pinnallakin, mutta käytännössä kehittämiselle on paljon enemmän reunaehtoja ja rajoitteita kuin tämän fooruminen optimistisimmat ratikkamiehet antavat ymmärtää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsinkiläinen liikennesuunnittelija saa tehtäväkseen suunnitella Laajasalon ja Vartiosaaren joukkoliikenteen, katsoo karttaa ja toteaa, että liityntäyhteys Herttoniemen metroasemalle on halpaa ja fiksua. Syntyisi kerrosneliöittäin lähiötä, jossa 70 neliötä maksaa 150K. Luottamusmies kannattaa ideaa, sillä hän joko ei ymmärrä kaupunkisuunnittelusta sen enempää kuin liikennesuunnittelija, tai omistaa todennäköisemmin kantakaupunkiosakkeen kuin lähiosakkeen.


Ja tuohon vielä päälle se, että siinä 450k asunnossa asuvat maksavat kunnallisveroa monin verroin enemmän kuin siinä 150k asunnossa asuvat, noin keskimäärin. Tästä on muuten Helsingissä hyvät tilastot ihan osa-alueittain.

Tom Packalénin pisteityssutkautuksesta nousi hirveä haloo, vaikka oikeasti meillä on nollan pisteen ja viiden pisteen alueita jo nyt. On aina ollut ja on aina oleva. Paljon melua tyhjästä. Kruunuvuoressa se kunnallisveron erotuksen määrä on 9 miljoonaa euroa. Joka vuosi.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tuo ei nyt ihan pidä paikkaansa, kyllä esimerkiksi Helsingissä, Kölnissä ja Düsseldorfissa ovat ratikat liikennöineet katutasossa pitkään. Nykyisillä liikennekäytännöillä ne liikkuvat vilkkaillakin kaduilla, usein aika hitaasti mutta epävarmasti. Ongelmana on tulevaisuus ja järjestelmien kehittäminen edelleen, siinä kaikissa noissa kaupungeissa on katuratikalla seuraavia ongelmia:
> 
> 1) Katuraitioliikenne on hidasta erityisesti tiheimmillä ja vilkkaimmilla alueilla.


Millä perusteella määrittelet mikä on "hidasta" raitioliikennettä ja kuinka monta kilometriä/tunti tämä "liian" hitaan nopeuden raja on?




> 2) Matka-aikojen varianssi on sietämättömän korkea.


Minkä verran tämä on numeroina? Prosentteina tai minuutteina esim. 15 min matka-ajasta?




> 3) Vuorotiheys on nykyään raitioliikenteelle parhaiten sopivilla pääkaduilla niin korkea, että liikennevaloetuudet eivät toimi hyvin. (Uusissa nopeissa katuraitiojärjestelmissä Euroopassa on usein 7-10 minuutin vuoroväli, sillä se sujuva kulku osin järjestetään.)


Kuten tiedetään, Mannerheimintiellä on tosiaan tällä hetkellä turhankin tiheä raitioliikenne. Mutta mihin tuo väittämäsi 7-10 min vuoroväli perustuu? Toki se voi olla ja onkin tyypillinen vuoroväli monilla raitiolinjoilla ja rataosilla länsi-eurooppalaisissa ratikkakaupungeissa, mutta vieläkään en ole kuullut sinulta teoreettista selitystä tähän.




> 4) Istumapaikkojen, väljyyden  ja muutenkin joukkoliikenteen kysyntä kasvaa ja tiheimpien alueiden pääkaduille on vaikea saada mahtumaan tarpeeksi vuoroja, riittävän isoa kalustoa ja riittävän tilavia pysäkkejä.


Selittelyä ilman lähteitä.




> 5) Katutilan järjestelyjen toiveet ja vaatimukset ovat muuttuneet ja muuttumassa niin, että nopean raitioliikenteen edellytykset pääkatutilassa huononevat. Katuverkon rakenteellisen nopeuden alentaminen, pääväylien estevaikutuksen vähentäminen sekä muukin liikenneturvallisuuden sekä kaupunkitilan viihtyvyyden parantaminen on selvä trendi kaikkialla, missä on merkittävästi kevyttä liikennettä.


Petteri: Olisit oikeasti uskottavampi, kun selittelisit vähemmän ja esittäisit vaikka selkeitä visioita siitä, että miten mielestäsi pintaraideliikenenttä pitäisi mm. Mannerheimintiellä kehittää. Mitkä pysäkit poistaisit, mitä raidegeometriamuutoksia tekisit, miten säätäisit liikennevaloja jne.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mihin perustuu ajattelusi, että autopuolueella on ratkaiseva rooli?


Siihen, että sillä on yksinkertainen enemmistö Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustossa. Eli enemmistö määrää. Enemmistöllä tarkoitan nimenomaan näkemystä, en sitä millä kulkuvälineellä matkat tehdään. Tunnen monia autoilun vahvoja kannattajia, jotka tekevät kuitenkin päivittäiset matkansa joukkoliikenteellä.




> Toinen vaihtoehto on tehdä asiat oikein mielikuvista välittämättä.


Luottamuselimet eivät tee päätöksiä, jotka heidän mielikuviensa mielestä olisi haitallisia. Mielikuvat on muutettava esim. faktoilla, jos asia on oikein. Se mikä on oikein, sisältää kuitenkin usein myös arvovalinnan.




> Kovat faktat ovat jo olemassa.


Eivät ole sillä tasolla, millä niiden pitäisi olla. Eihän näissä asioissa muuten törmättäisi ongelmiin päätöksenteossa.

----------


## j-lu

> Eivät ole sillä tasolla, millä niiden pitäisi olla. Eihän näissä asioissa muuten törmättäisi ongelmiin päätöksenteossa.


Kyllä faktat ovat ihan tarvittavalla tasolla. Kyse on lähinnä siitä, että menee aikansa, ennen kuin faktat ymmärretään ja hyväksytään, käytännössä, kun nykyiset veteraanit ja keski-ikäiset harhauskoineen joutavat multiin. 

En tiedä uskooko yksikään länsimainen ihminen enää maailman olevan pannukakku, mutta niitä ihmisiä oli varmasti vielä vuosikymmeniä sen jälkeen kun asia tiedettiin jo paremmin. Ihan sama pätee helsinkiläiseen kaupunkisuunnitteluun. Täällä on viimeiset 60-vuotta suunniteltu kaupunkia, jossa liikkuminen tapahtuu henkilöautolla ja on uskottu, että niin on paras. Nyt maailmalla alkaa kuitenkin olla jo lukuisia esimerkkejä siitä, että kaupungista saadaan sittenkin parempi, kun liikkuminen suunnitellaan tapahtuvaksi pääasiassa muutoin kuin henkilöautoilla. Tieto asiasta on jo yltänyt Suomeenkin saakka, mutta laiva kääntyy tällaisissa asioissa hitaasti ja varsinkin, kun suuret ikäluokat näyttävät roikkuvan päättävissä elimissä niin sanotusti päätyyn asti.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä faktat ovat ihan tarvittavalla tasolla. Kyse on lähinnä siitä, että menee aikansa, ennen kuin faktat ymmärretään ja hyväksytään, käytännössä, kun nykyiset veteraanit ja keski-ikäiset harhauskoineen joutavat multiin.


Vielä tarkemmilla faktoilla näitä veteraaneja ja keski-ikäisiä voisi käännyttää ymmärtämään asia. Esim. esittelemällä hankkeita, joista olisi laskettu auki vaikutuksia mm. joukkoliikenteen käyttöön ja autoiluun.

Olen kyllä samaa mieltä, että aika hoitaa ongelman, mutta se on tuskastuttavan hidasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siihen, että sillä on yksinkertainen enemmistö Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustossa.


Onkohan. No, sitä ei voi tietää, kun autopuolue ei ole valtuustossa järjestäytynyt puolue.

Minusta kuitenkin näyttää siltä, että autopuolueen enemmistön ongelma on virkamieskunnassa. Ja se ei valitettavasti vaaleissa vaihdu, vaikka valinta olisikin tehty puoluepoliittisin perustein. Tätäkin asiaa aika tietenkin hoitaa, mutta tuskastuttavan hitaasti, kuten totesit. Haittana myös se, että virkamiehistön uudistus tai nuorennus ei aina tapahdu oikeaan suuntaan.

Käytin sanaa oikeaan aivan tarkoituksella. Kyse ei ole arvovalinnasta, vaan autoilukeskeisen kaupunkisuunnittelun toteutuneiden kokemusten uskomisesta. Sillä kestää aikansa myös koulutuksen puolella, että opetuksen sisältö päivittyy. Sillä sielläkin on sama inhimillinen ongelma kuin virkakunnassa tai suunnittelutoimistoissa. Liian moni ihminen ei suostu uskomaan maailman muuttumiseen ja vuosikymmenten takaisten oppien vanhentumiseen sekä tarpeeseen seurata aikaa ja oppia uutta.




> Luottamuselimet eivät tee päätöksiä, jotka heidän mielikuviensa mielestä olisi haitallisia. Mielikuvat on muutettava esim. faktoilla, jos asia on oikein. Se mikä on oikein, sisältää kuitenkin usein myös arvovalinnan.


Näin meillä on valmistelukulttuuri ollut, eli arvovalinnat on tehty tosiasiassa valmisteluvaiheessa suunnittelijoiden pöydillä. Arvovalinnat ovat olleet jopa sisällä työmenetelmissä. Luottamusmiehille on tuotu puhtaan sosialismin tapaan valittavaksi tasan yksi vaihtoehto, jota vakuutetaan ainoaksi mahdolliseksi.

Lainsäädäntö muuttui vuosituhannen vaihteessa siten, että vaihtoehtoja on pakko esittää. Lain tarkoitusta kuitenkin kierretään laatimalla vaihtoehdot vain näennäisiksi ja pahimmillaan räikeasti siten, että ne vain tukevat ainoaa oikeata valintaa. Erityisesti vanhemman polven suunnittelijoilla ja virkamiehillä oli yleistä asenne, ettei maallikoilta edes tarvitse kysyä mitään. Luottamusmiesten tehtävä on luottaa valmistelijoihin ja hyväksyä mitä valmistelijat tietävät oikeaksi esittää.

Se, että luottamusmiehille ei esitetä todellisia vaihtoehtoja ja että heillä ei ole todellista valinnan vapautta tehdä arvovalintoja johtaa siihen, etteivät luottamusmiehet opikaan tekemään valintoja. Ei myöskään ole mitään tukea omalle mielikuvien muodostamiselle. Vaikka tietoakin olisi jostain tarjolla, sitä ei ymmärretä. Tai siihen ei luoteta, kun ei ole kykyä arvioida luotettavuutta.




> Eivät ole sillä tasolla, millä niiden pitäisi olla. Eihän näissä asioissa muuten törmättäisi ongelmiin päätöksenteossa.


Tässä olen eri mieltä. Tietoa on tarjolla pikemminkin yllin kyllin. Puuttuu kyky ottaa tietoa vastaan, arvioida tiedon laatu ja omaksua tieto. Ja tämä ongelma on sekä luottamusmiehillä, virkamiehillä että suunnittelijoilla.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Vielä tarkemmilla faktoilla näitä veteraaneja ja keski-ikäisiä voisi käännyttää ymmärtämään asia. Esim. esittelemällä hankkeita, joista olisi laskettu auki vaikutuksia mm. joukkoliikenteen käyttöön ja autoiluun.
> 
> Olen kyllä samaa mieltä, että aika hoitaa ongelman, mutta se on tuskastuttavan hidasta.


Laskea voi, mutta millä tasolla on lopulta laskelmien uskottavuus näissä liikenneasioissa ylipäänsä, kun tapana on ollut, että ne taipuvat juuri niihin lukuihin mihin kulloinkin halutaan ja tukemaan niitä päätöksiä joita halutaan tehdä? Lisäksi pitää muistaa, että kyse ei ole pelkästä tiedosta malliin paras voittakoon, vaan asiaan sotkeutuu vahvoja yksityistaloudellisia (raksa ja liike-elämä ylipäänsä) ja siten myös poliittisia intressejä. Ne intressit ovat edelleen vahvasti auto- ja tunnelikaupungin puolella.

(Yhteiskunnalliset) muutokset ovat aina hitaita, mutta lähinnä vain etujoukkojen mielestä. Väestön enemmistölle muutokset nykyisessä länsiyhteiskunnassa ovat nopeita. Sukupolvessa keskustatunnelista kaupunkibulevardeihin?

----------


## vristo

> Tietoa on tarjolla pikemminkin yllin kyllin. Puuttuu kyky ottaa tietoa vastaan, arvioida tiedon laatu ja omaksua tieto. Ja tämä ongelma on sekä luottamusmiehillä, virkamiehillä että suunnittelijoilla.


Eikun haaste on mielestäni siinä, että miten esittää asiantuntemuksensa ilman, että leimatuu joksikin hihhuliksi. Kun esittää ja tuputtaa "rakastamaansa"  asiaa "kyllästymispisteen" yli, ei kukaan enää suostu ottamaan vastaan siitä yhtään mitään,  vaikka ratkaisut olisivat kokonaisuuden kannalta parempia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Laskea voi, mutta millä tasolla on lopulta laskelmien uskottavuus näissä liikenneasioissa ylipäänsä, kun tapana on ollut, että ne taipuvat juuri niihin lukuihin mihin kulloinkin halutaan ja tukemaan niitä päätöksiä joita halutaan tehdä? Lisäksi pitää muistaa, että kyse ei ole pelkästä tiedosta malliin paras voittakoon, vaan asiaan sotkeutuu vahvoja yksityistaloudellisia (raksa ja liike-elämä ylipäänsä) ja siten myös poliittisia intressejä.


Sen toivottavasti joku huomaa, jos laskelmissa on vedätetty tai ne ovat vain huolimattomuuden vuoksi pahasti pielessä. Onhan taannoin esim. Helsingin tarkastuslautakunta puuttunut niihin, tosin vasta jälkikäteen. Loputtomiin vedätyskulttuuri ei voi kuitenkaan jatkua.

Poliittisiin päätöksiin liittyy aina muitakin tekijöitä kuin vain faktat, mutta faktat on mielestäni kuitenkin syytä tuoda esille. Silloin päättäjät toivottavasti perustelevat, miksi he päättävät toisin kuin mitä faktat näyttävät.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Siihen, että sillä on yksinkertainen enemmistö Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustossa. Eli enemmistö määrää. Enemmistöllä tarkoitan nimenomaan näkemystä, en sitä millä kulkuvälineellä matkat tehdään. Tunnen monia autoilun vahvoja kannattajia, jotka tekevät kuitenkin päivittäiset matkansa joukkoliikenteellä.


Tähän kaipaisin jotain todisteita. 

Oma todisteeni päinvastaisesta on se, että kaupunginhallitus jyräsi virkamiestyönä tehdyn autokeskeisen investointiohjelman ja budjetin, aikaisti joukkoliikenneinvestointeja ja lykkäsi isoja autoilun hankkeita tulevaisuuteen. 

Eli millä perusteella valtuustossa on autopuolueella enemmistö?

----------


## petteri

> Petteri: Olisit oikeasti uskottavampi, kun selittelisit vähemmän ja esittäisit vaikka selkeitä visioita siitä, että miten mielestäsi pintaraideliikenenttä pitäisi mm. Mannerheimintiellä kehittää. Mitkä pysäkit poistaisit, mitä raidegeometriamuutoksia tekisit, miten säätäisit liikennevaloja jne.


Tälläisiä muutoksia, minusta olisi Mannerheimintielle tehtävissä.

1) Rakennetaan rata Finlandiatalolta Elielinaukiolle nykyistä bussien reittiä, johon päätetään osa raitiolinjoista.

2) Välillä Kiasma - Ooppera rata pysäkkeineen siirretään Töölönlahden puiston puoleiseen reunaan, tuolla välillä Kansallismuseon ja Hesperiankadun pysäkit yhdistetään.

3) Rakennetaan Topeliuksenkadun rata ja poistetaan ratikoiden kääntyminen Helsinginkadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksessä.

4) Rakennetaan uusi rata Oopperalta Vauhtitien käytävää pitkin Pasilaan, ohjataan sille uusi linja. (Taka-Töölö - Pasila välille tulee uusi poikittaislinja.)

5) Yhdistetään Töölön hallin ja Kansaneläkelaitosten pysäkit. Poistetaan Jalavatien pysäkki.

6) Tehdään uusi ratikkalinjaa Pohjois-Haagaan (esim. bussin 40 reittiä) tai Kannelmäkeen. (Hakamäentien risteystä ajetaan läpi akuilla, pelkät kiskot riittänee pahimpaan kohtaan.)

7) Liikennevalojen ohjausjärjestelmä uusitaan tai päivitetään koko reitiltä, järjestelmä yhdistetään uuteen raitiovaunuihin hankittavaan liikenteenhallintajärjestelmään niin, että liikennevaloja ja raitiovaunujen nopeutta säädetään yhdessä.

----------


## Samppa

> 6) Tehdään uusi ratikkalinjaa Pohjois-Haagaan (esim. bussin 40 reittiä) tai Kannelmäkeen. (Hakamäentien risteystä ajetaan läpi akuilla, pelkät kiskot riittänee pahimpaan kohtaan.)


Miksi minulle ei ole kerrottu, että Helsingin ratikoita voi ajaa akuilla?

----------


## petteri

> Miksi minulle ei ole kerrottu, että Helsingin ratikoita voi ajaa akuilla?


Tällä hetkellä ei Helsingissä ole raitiokalustoa, joka kulkee jonkin matkaa akuiilla. Kuitenkin sellaista jo maailmalta löytyy. Toki ei akuilla pitkää matkaa voi ajaa, mutta lyhyitä pätkiä kyllä. Toki raitioliikenteen kehittämiseen liittyy myös kalustokysymys, monessakin mielessä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli millä perusteella valtuustossa on autopuolueella enemmistö?


Nuo mainitsemani ratikka vs. parkkipaikat -päätökset ovat ehkä viimeisimmät esimerkit, joissa asia on koettu. Valtuuston tasolla esimerkkejä ovat esim. Vallilanlaakson joukkoliikennekatu ja Jätkäsaaren tornihotelli.

Tuossa mainitsemassasi budjettiasiassa minä näen, että kaupunginhallitus suoraselkäisesti päätti noudattaa jo aiemmin tehtyä sopua. Siinä siis oli tehty poliittinen sopimus, jossa jokainen osapuoli sai jotakin. Ja minusta vaikuttaa, että juuri tällaisilla sopimuksilla joukkoliikennettä saadaan kehitettyä isoin harppauksin.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Nuo mainitsemani ratikka vs. parkkipaikat -päätökset ovat ehkä viimeisimmät esimerkit, joissa asia on koettu. Valtuuston tasolla esimerkkejä ovat esim. Vallilanlaakson joukkoliikennekatu ja Jätkäsaaren tornihotelli.
> 
> Tuossa mainitsemassasi budjettiasiassa minä näen, että kaupunginhallitus suoraselkäisesti päätti noudattaa jo aiemmin tehtyä sopua. Siinä siis oli tehty poliittinen sopimus, jossa jokainen osapuoli sai jotakin. Ja minusta vaikuttaa, että juuri tällaisilla sopimuksilla joukkoliikennettä saadaan kehitettyä isoin harppauksin.


Helsinginkadun, Runeberginkadun ja Mechelininkadun ratikkasuunnitelmat menivät läpi sellaisinaan. Samoin Telakkakadun. Vallilanlaakson joukkoliikennekatu kaatui nimenomaan siksi, että virkamiehet ehdottivat katua. Ratikka olisi jopa voinut mennä läpi. Tornihotellista en oikein ymmärrä miten tämä liittyy ratikoihin, muuten kuin siten että norjalainen sijoittaja halusi hotellinsa nimenomaan ratikkapysäkin viereen siksi, että näki sen merkittävänä arvonlisänä (tämän kuulin sijoittajan kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnalle järjestämässä esittelyssä). 

Vai mitä katuja tarkoitat?

----------


## kuukanko

> Vai mitä katuja tarkoitat?


Noita mainitsemiasi tarkoitan. Vaikka Helsinginkatu, Runeberginkatu ja Mechelininkatu menivät myöhemmin läpi sellaisinaan, niin niiden kaatuminen ensimmäisellä yrityksellä näyttää minusta, että autopuolueella on vielä enemmistö. Nyt asia ei vaan ollut niin tärkeä, että autopuolue olisi lähtenyt kaatamaan sitä uudelleen.

Jätkäsaaren tornihotelli liittyy joukkoliikenteeseen niin, että siinä olisi tehty tiivistä maankäyttöä alueelle, jossa joukkoliikenne palvelee hyvin ja autoliikenne huonosti. Jotkut vastustivat tornihotellia juuri siksi, että sen saavutettavuus autolla olisi ollut niin huono. Monissa päätöksissä on tosin niin monia eri arvoja, että eiväthän ne juuri koskaan ole päätöksiä vain autojen ja joukkoliikenteen välillä, joten varmoja johtopäätöksiä on mahdoton vetää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikun haaste on mielestäni siinä, että miten esittää asiantuntemuksensa ilman, että leimatuu joksikin hihhuliksi. Kun esittää ja tuputtaa "rakastamaansa"  asiaa "kyllästymispisteen" yli, ei kukaan enää suostu ottamaan vastaan siitä yhtään mitään,  vaikka ratkaisut olisivat kokonaisuuden kannalta parempia.


Minusta ei näytä siltä, että täällä tyrmättäisiin asiat siksi, että niitä jauhetaan jatkuvasti. Jos asia olisi näin, meillä ei olisi Espoossa metrotyömaata, ei haaveiltaisi Pisarasta eikä valtiovarainvaliokunta liittäisi mietintöönsä yhden tuputtajan hihasta vetämiä lukemia. Minusta näyttää päinvastoin siltä, että täällä menevät läpi asiat, joita toistetaan kyllästymiseen asti. Mitä mahdottomammat ajatukset alkavat tuntua itsestäänselvyyksiltä, kun niitä vuodesta toiseen toistetaan. Ja lisäksi aina muodossa tehdään tai rakennetaan tai toteutetaan. Siis ei jos-muodossa, vaan muka varmana ja päätettynä asiana.

Hihhuliksi leimaamista harrastavat juuri nämä tuputtajat. Sehän on ainoa keino vastustaa sitä, joka osoittaa tuputtajan agendan vääräksi tai virheelliseksi.

Kun arvaan, että tarkoitat hihhulilla minua, niin voin hyvin antaa esimerkin siitä, miksi hihhuliksi leimaaminen on tarpeen tai jopa välttämätöntä. Vuonna 2005 lähetin HKL:n johtokunnalle (silloin joukkoliikennelautakunta) kirjeen, jossa luettelin metron automatisointiin liittyvät ongelmat ja perusteluiden virheet. Silloinen suunnittelujohtaja vastasi lautakunnalle kirjeeseeni väittämällä, ettei mikään sanomani pidä paikkaansa. En ole tietenkään ollut kokouksessa paikalla enkä tiedä käytettyjä sanoja. Mutta tietenkin viesti oli, että kirjeen lähettäjä nyt vaan ei tiedä eikä ymmärrä mitään, suunnittelujohtaja itse on oikeassa ja tietää.

Nyt on kaikki silloin sanomani osoittautunut todeksi. Projekti jatkuu, vaikka perustelut ovat kadonneet ja kustannukset nousseet asioilla, joiden tarpeellisuuden johtaja silloin kielsi. Johtajakin on jo eläkkeellä. Mutta jos lautakunnalle, kaupunginhallitukselle ja valtuustolle olisi kerrottu silloin totuus, hanke olisi mitä luultavimmin tyssännyt siihen. Joten oli välttämätöntä leimata totuuden sanoja hihhuliksi, ettei totuus menisi perille.

Mutta kumpikohan oli hihhuli.

Antero

----------


## vristo

En missään nimessä tarkoittanut termillä "hihhuli" sinua, Antero. Tuollainen "yleistermi" vain. Arvostan kyllä tietotaitoasi sekä asiantuntemustasi kun puhutaan nykyaikaista kaupunkiraideliikenteestä. Mitä sinä et siitä tiedä, ei tarvitse tietääkään. Maailma vaan ei aina ole oikeudenmukainen ja kyllä minuakin ajoittain harmittaa, että meillä HSL-alueella pidetään pikaratikkaa jonain "taruolentona". Kuten myös vahvoja etuuksia bussiliikenteelle. Mutta, tämän kanssa on elettävä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Maailma vaan ei aina ole oikeudenmukainen ja kyllä minuakin ajoittain harmittaa, että meillä HSL-alueella pidetään pikaratikkaa jonain "taruolentona". Kuten myös vahvoja etuuksia bussiliikenteelle. Mutta, tämän kanssa on elettävä.


Bussilinjalla 550 on kylläkin vahvat etuudet: bussikaistat, yksityissillat ja varta vasten suunnitellut Jokeri-valot.

----------


## late-

> Bussilinjalla 550 on kylläkin vahvat etuudet: bussikaistat, yksityissillat ja varta vasten suunnitellut Jokeri-valot.


550:lla on myös ruuhkaisia sekaliikenneosuuksia eivätkä Jokeri-valot läheskään aina toimi. Tämä kertonee, että bussiliikenteen korkein laatutaso HSL-alueella ei vastaa bussiliikenteen korkeinta laatutasoa parhaissa verrokkikaupungeissa. Jää nähtäväksi saadaanko 550:sta seuraaville runkolinjoille edes vastaavantasoisia etuusjärjestelyjä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sen toivottavasti joku huomaa, jos laskelmissa on vedätetty tai ne ovat vain huolimattomuuden vuoksi pahasti pielessä.


Ja kun huomaa, so what?

Vaikka usein olemme eri mieltä, olen pitänyt sinua älykkäänä kirjoittajana. Joudun ainakin tämän asian kohdalla tarkistamaan kantaani, sillä tuo yllä oleva on niin idealistinen, hyväuskoinen ja suorastaan tyhmä kannanotto. Eikö lähivuosien tapahtumista opita mitään?

Annan pari esimerkkiä.

Kun länsimetro vietiin päätöksentekoon, virkamiesvalmistelua kritisoitiin voimakkaasti. Monet katsoivat, että hinta ei tule pitämään paikkaansa, aikataulu ei tule pitämään, asemien lyhentämisistä saadut säästöt eivät tule realisoitumaan, matka-ajat tulevat olemaan pidempiä ja Raide-YVA:n tutkitut vaihtoehdot olivat näennäisiä. Vaikka metro ei vieläkään ole valmis, tiedämme, että kaikki tämä kritiikki piti paikkansa, mutta silti poliittinen päätös tehtiin epärehellisen tai epäpätevän virkamiesvalmistelun pohjalta, kritiikkiä huomioimatta.

Automaatimetron suhteen taas suurin piirtein kaikki mahdollinen on pielessä ja siitäkin kerrottiin virkamiehille ja poliitikoille etukäteen. Vaan tässä ollaan.

Muistatko Kampusratikan? Se saatiin lopulta kuntalaisaloitteen kautta joukkoliikennelautakunnan käsittelyyn. Virkamiesvalmistelussa tehtiin emme-mallinnus, mutta Emme ei tiennyt Kumpulan kampuksesta mitään, kun sinne ei ollut sellaista paikkaa ohjelmoitu. Niinpä Emme ei antanut linjalle juurikaan matkustajia, eikä Kampuksen pysäkkiä käyttänyt "kukaan". Samanaikaisesti yliopiston maantieteen laitos, joka sijaitsee siellä Kumpulan mäellä, teki oman arvionsa siitä, kuinka moni käyttäisi päivittäin tai lähes päivittäin ratikkayhteyttä Pasilan ja Kumpulan välillä. Tulos oli aivan toisenlainen kuin HKL-Suy:n. Tästä kaikesta huomautettiin lautakunnan jäsenille, jotka vähän ihmettelivät mutta luottivat virkamiehiinsä ja epärehelliseen tai epäpätevään virkamiesvalmisteluun ja päättivät jättää linjan toteuttamatta.

Munkkivuoren ratikkasuunnitelman kanssa kävi hiukan toisin, mutta vain hiukan. Sen H/K:ksi oli tulossa 0,7 ja johtopäätökset oli kirjoitettu raporttiin sen mukaisesti. Löysin kuitenkin raportista niin alkeellisia virheitä, että oikein hämmästyin. Jostain syystä HSL:n edustaja oli haluton korjaamaan niitä, vaikka myönsi itsekin ne oudoiksi. Soitin HKL:ään ko. asiasta vastaavalle henkilölle, joka tuon parin minuutin puhelun ja selostukseni perusteella oli samaa mieltä  tiedot eivät mitenkään voi pitää paikkaansa. En tiedä, mitä kulisseissa sitten tapahtui, mutta virhe korjatiin ja H/K nousi 1,1:een. Siis yli tuon maagisen ykkösen, jonka ylitse on hinattu näitä länsimetroja, että on saatu ne päätöksentekoon. No, Munkkivuoren ratikan kohdalla tuo maaginen ykkönen ei merkinnytkään mitään, johtopäätökset olivat H/K-muutoksista huolimatta täsmälleen samat. Sen jälkeen H/K on noussut tasaisesti bussijärjestelmän kallistuessa ja tänä vuonna päästään jo kakkosen kieppeille. Mutta ei ratikka silti etene mihinkään.

Virkamies valehtelee. Kansa huomaa sen. Mutta luottamusmies luottaa virkamieheensä.

Virkamies voi siis Helsingissä viedä päätettäväksi mitä tahansa, ja se menee läpi. Riippumatta siitä, onko valmistelu tehty pätevästi ja rehellisesti vai ei. Riippumatta siitä, huomauttaako joku ulkopuolinen taho valmistelun virheistä. Jos virkamies veisi päätöksentekoon ratikkahankkeen, niin kyllä sekin menisi läpi. Miksi ei vie? Miksi virkamies itse keksii, että hanketta ei viedä käsittelyyn lainkaan, koska se ei ehkä kuitenkaan menisi läpi? Niinkö on tarkoitettu?

Siispä esitän sinulle muutaman kysymyksen:

Kun länsimetron ja automaattimetron hankesuunnitelmat hyväksyttiin, oliko ko. hankkeiden valmistelu sinun mielestäsi tapahtunut riittävän pätevästi, monipuolisesti ja asiantuntevasti?

Kun joukkoliikennelautakunta jätti Kampusratikan toteuttamatta, perustuiko päätös parhaaseen mahdolliseen, tai riittävän luotettavaan, tietoon linjan matkustajamääristä?

Entä tällä hetkellä; ollaanko Kivenlahden metroa viemässä päätettäväksi siten, että on luotettavasti selvitetty sen hinta, aikataulu, vaihtoehdot, tarpeellisuus ja matkustajamäärät?

----------


## kuukanko

> Virkamies valehtelee. Kansa huomaa sen. Mutta luottamusmies luottaa virkamieheensä.


Ei nosta ainakaan minun arvostustani sellaisiin luottamusmiehiin, jotka jatkavat luottamista sen jälkeenkin, kun virkamies on jäänyt kiinni valehtelusta. Mutta jos kansa valitsee sellaisia luottamusmiehiä, niin minkäs sille mahtaa.




> Virkamies voi siis Helsingissä viedä päätettäväksi mitä tahansa, ja se menee läpi.


Aika kova väite. Mielestäni ihan perusteltujakin asioita on Helsingissä hylätty luottamuselinkäsittelyssä.




> Kun länsimetron ja automaattimetron hankesuunnitelmat hyväksyttiin, oliko ko. hankkeiden valmistelu sinun mielestäsi tapahtunut riittävän pätevästi, monipuolisesti ja asiantuntevasti?
> 
> Kun joukkoliikennelautakunta jätti Kampusratikan toteuttamatta, perustuiko päätös parhaaseen mahdolliseen, tai riittävän luotettavaan, tietoon linjan matkustajamääristä?
> 
> Entä tällä hetkellä; ollaanko Kivenlahden metroa viemässä päätettäväksi siten, että on luotettavasti selvitetty sen hinta, aikataulu, vaihtoehdot, tarpeellisuus ja matkustajamäärät?


Länsimetrosta ja automaattimetrosta voidaan jälkiviisaina todeta, että valmistelu oli puutteellista.

Kampusratikasta en osaa sanoa, en ole tutustunut kovinkaan kattavasti asiaan.

Kivenlahden metrohan on jo päätetty Espoossa sillä edellytyksellä, että valtio osallistuu sen rahoitukseen. Mielestäni päätöstä tehdessä ei ainakaan esitetty niitä tavanomaisia perusteluja hankkeille, mitä yleensä tehdään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Länsimetrosta ja automaattimetrosta voidaan jälkiviisaina todeta, että valmistelu oli puutteellista.


Jälkiviisaina? Mitä jälkiviisautta se on, että etukäteen ennen päätöstä kerrotaan julkisuuteen, missä kaikessa virkamiehet ovat erehtyneet? Vai olivatko kertojat vääriä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä jälkiviisautta se on, että etukäteen ennen päätöstä kerrotaan julkisuuteen, missä kaikessa virkamiehet ovat erehtyneet? Vai olivatko kertojat vääriä?


Minusta ainakaan tällä foorumilla näkemäni argumentit eivät olleet mitenkään vakuuttavia. Saattaahan joku ennustaa tulevaisuutta vain arvaamalla onnekkaasti.

Toki kertojatkin vaikuttavat, en tosin tiedä ketkä kaikki asiasta ovat kertoneet. Antero kertoi äsken lähettäneensä kirjeen automaattimetroasiassa, mutta muita kertojia en tiedä. Jos joku kertoja on menettänyt uskottavuuttaan aiemmin, ei sellaista kertojaa tietenkään kovin hevillä uskota. Pahimmassa tapauksessa jopa ajatellaan, että juuri päinvastoin tekeminen voisi olla paras vaihtoehto.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimetrosta ja automaattimetrosta voidaan jälkiviisaina todeta, että valmistelu oli puutteellista.


Ei puutteellista, vaan tarkoitushakuista. Puuttellinen tarkoittaa yleisesti sitä, että jotain on vähän. Tässä tapauksessa valmistelua. Määrällisesti sekä länsimetroa että automaattimetroa on valmisteltu varsin runsaasti.

Puutteelliseksi voisi sanoa enintään sitä, että kritiikki sivuutetaan pelkän auktoriteettiaseman avulla. Enkä siinä lähde syyttämään poliitikkoja, jotka ovat maallikkoja. Ei heillä ole argumentteja. Ja se, että auktoriteettiasemalla jyrätään kritiikki, osoittaa juuri sitä, mistä 339-DF kirjoitti: Läpi menee se, mitä virkamiehet esittävät.




> Kampusratikasta en osaa sanoa, en ole tutustunut kovinkaan kattavasti asiaan.


Ei pitäisi väittää puutteellisin taustatiedoin.




> Kivenlahden metrohan on jo päätetty Espoossa sillä edellytyksellä, että valtio osallistuu sen rahoitukseen. Mielestäni päätöstä tehdessä ei ainakaan esitetty niitä tavanomaisia perusteluja hankkeille, mitä yleensä tehdään.


LVM:n hankearviointiohjeet eivät sido kuntia siinä, minkä aikovat rahoittaa itse. Mutta esitteleviä virkamiehiä sitoo virkavelvollisuus myös kunnallisessa päätöksenteossa. Vedättäminen ja huolimattomuus ovat virkavelvollisuuden vastaista.

Mutta jos Espoon valtuutetut päättävät, että Kivenlahden metro tehdään ehdolla, että valtio rahoittaa, silloin he tulevat päättäneeksi, että se on arvioitava LVM:n ohjeiden mukaisesti ja hankkeen on täytettävä LVM:n rahoitusehdot. Sillä muutenhan he eivät voi olettaa rahoitusta tulevaksi.

Toisaalta vastuullisen toimialajohtajan ja kaupunginjohtajan ei edes pitäisi vaatia valtiolta metrolleen rahaa ennen kuin ovat tarvittavat selvitykset tehneet. Rahaa on kuitenkin pyydetty kutsumalla valtiovarainvaliokunnan liikennejaosto pyyntöä Espooseen saakka kuulemaan. Ja on sovittu, että Espoo toimittaa valiokunnalle sopivat perustelut. LVM:n hankeohjeiden mukaisia perusteluita ei valiokunnalle kuitenkaan toimitettu, vain Loukon omia väittämiä.

Valiokuntakäsittelyn jälkeen Louko on omalla lausunnollaan tehnyt selväksi, että Espoolla ei ole aikomustakaan teettää tarvittavia arviointiohjeiden mukaisia selvityksiä. Eikö tämä asiallisesti tarkoita, että Louko ja Espoo ovat jo luopuneet Kivenlahden metrosta?




> Minusta ainakaan tällä foorumilla näkemäni argumentit eivät olleet mitenkään vakuuttavia. Saattaahan joku ennustaa tulevaisuutta vain arvaamalla onnekkaasti.


Mihinkä argumentteihin mahdat viitata?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mihinkä argumentteihin mahdat viitata?


Yleisesti ottaen niihin, missä tällä foorumilla yritettiin osoittaa länsimetropäätöksessä tai automaattimetropäätöksessä pohjana ollutta aineistoa virheelliseksi.

----------


## 339-DF

No, tässä nyt oikeastaan tulee käytännössä todistettua tämä virkamiehistön suhtautuminen ja valta.

Ensin virkamiehet väittävät mitä tahansa, vaikka miten epäuskottavaakin. Sitten jotkut, olivatpa he joukkoliikenteen asiantuntijoita tai tavallisia kansalaisia, väittävät virkamiesten väitteitä vääriksi. Sen jälkeen luottamusmiehet päättävät kuten virkamiehet tahtovat. Kun myöhemmin käy ilmi, että virkamiehet olivat väärässä kaikessa siinä, mitä kriittiset kansalaiset kritisoivat, niin tuo kuitataan vaan "onnekkaalla arvauksella" ja sillä, että argumentit eivät olleet uskottavia.

Olivat argumentit jonkun mielestä uskottavia tai eivät, niin todeksi ne silti osoittautuivat. Mutta totuudella ei ole merkitystä.

----------


## sub

Henkilökohtaisesti näkisin että rakennusyhtiöillä, rakensivat ne sitten maanpinnan alla tai yllä, on aivan jäätävän iso vaikutusvalta liikenneinfravalintoihin. Tuolle taholle on ainoastaan eduksi että julkisuudessa tämä kääntyy virkamiesten ja luottamusmiesten nokkapokaksi. Todellinen valta harvoin on siellä missä se näyttää olevan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta ainakaan tällä foorumilla näkemäni argumentit eivät olleet mitenkään vakuuttavia. Saattaahan joku ennustaa tulevaisuutta vain arvaamalla onnekkaasti.





> Mihinkä argumentteihin mahdat viitata?





> Yleisesti ottaen niihin, missä tällä foorumilla yritettiin osoittaa länsimetropäätöksessä tai automaattimetropäätöksessä pohjana ollutta aineistoa virheelliseksi.


Kerroit jo ensimmäiseksi lainatussa viestissä, että et pidä tällä foorumilla esitettyjä argumentteja vakuuttavina. Kun kysyn, mitä ne argumentit ovat joihin viittaat, en kaipaa vastaukseksi sitä, mikä perusteella kysymyksen esitin. Sen tiedän jo. Siis kerro nyt mitä ovat ne ei-vakuuttavat argumentit, joita tällä foorumilla on esitetty. Vastaukseksi kelpaavat sekä yksittäiset että yleisesti esitetyt argumentit.

Antero

----------

